# Tradimento con gravi conseguenze ...



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

ciao a tutti!
sono nuova nel forum e, cn un grande balzo di fantasia, sn qui a parlare di tradimento, subito purtroppo.
il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita a ottobre e novembre del 2009 e me l'ha raccontato a maggio del 2010 per non appesantirmi mentre scrivevo la tesi, che ho consegnato, appunto, a maggio. e ci credo che aveva paura a raccontarmi l'accaduto: ha incontarto per caso una sua ex (e qui il caso ci può stare, visto che erano stati insieme solo un paio di mesi 10 anni fa), da cosa nasce cosa e alla fine sn andati oltre, e questo ben più di una volta. la cosa sconvolgente è che lui sostiene di essere riuscito a tenere a bada i sensi di colpa con il pensiero che io nn l'avrei mai saputo (era un periodo di noia nel nostro rapporto, tant'è che anche io avevo pensato di tradirlo... solo che poi hanno prevalso i sensi di colpa e ho lasciato perdere). a me però fa male sapere che lui mi ha mentito, che io magari lo chiamavo e lui nn rispondeva e poi, il giorno dopo, mi diceva di essersi addormentato. oppure rispondeva (me l'ha raccontato lui) e usciva sul balcone di lei per parlarmi... e io scema che pensavo fosse a casa oppure dal suo migliore amico :unhappy: ...
ma la cosa nn finisce qui: lei è rimasta incinta e a luglio 2010 è nato il bambino. lei ha scoperto di essere incinta a fine novembre, lui e le ha detto di abortire, che la cosa doveva restare "di puro divertimento" e che sapeva che la storia nn sarebbe diventata seria e che nn voleva figli da lei, ma semmai da me (questa seconda cosa, cioè che lui avrebbe voluto figli da me e nn da lei, tra l'altro, me l'ha detta lei e nn lui!). fatto sta che lei nn gli rispondeva più al telefono e ha pure traslocato, cambiamndo quindi pure indirizzo e numero di telefono fisso. lui a quel punto pensava che fosse tutto un'invenzione di lei per farci separare, visto che nn si era più fatta viva. scaduti i tre mesi dopo i quali nn si può più abortire, lei si è rifatta viva cn lui per chiedergli cm sarebbe andata avanti la situazione. lui le ha detto che gliel'aveva già detto, che da lei nn voleva nulla e hanno litigato e nn si sono più nè visti nè sentiti. quando lui poi a maggio mi ha raccontato la storia, la mia prima reazione a caldo è stata di cancellargli il numero di lei dal telefonino (quindi lui nn aveva più modo di contattarla). ad agosto lei gli ha mandato un sms insultandolo e dicendogli che aveva il bambino più carino del mondo e manco voleva vederlo. a quel punto io l'ho costretto a chiamarla, ora che riaveva il numero, e a dirle che saremo andati da lei. io speravo di avere più chiarezza in tutto ciò. in realtà ho solo scoperto che lui sapeva benissimo che lei nn prendeva la pillola (lui sostiene che lei gli avesse detto che in 13 anni nn era mai successo nulla - lei ha una figlia di 13 anni che si tira su da sola - e che quindi nn era poi così rischioso... ma dico, si può essere così scemi... cioè nn vuoi essere beccato e ti comporti così?? nn capisco...). vedere il bambino è stato un dolore immenso, anche se la botta mi è arrivata un paio di giorni dopo perchè per un paio di giorni nn ho provato nulla, mi sentivo come sotto anestetico. i due nn hanno poi più avuto contatti e lui cercava di rinconquistarmi in tutti i modi. io mi sono passata un'estate allucinante, che nn auguro nemmeno al mio peggiore nemico. gli ho chiesto tutto, ma proprio tutto (e cn il senno di poi nn so se sia stata una buona idea, perchè ora continuo a vedermi scorrere le scene davanti agli occhi tipo film)... poi mi è scaduto il contratto di lavoro e, siccome avevo un paio di settimane libere prima di cominciare cn il nuovo lavoro, me ne sono andata in vacanza cn un'amica per distrarmi. la vacanza mi ha fatto davvero bene, ho anche avuto conferme da parte del sesso maschile che hanno un po' migliorato la mia autostima (senza però tradire, anche se, devo confessare, in estate una volta l'ho tradito, per pura vendetta, con un ragazzo a cui sapevo di piacere... ed è stata una schifezza, perchè tradire per vendetta a quanto pare nn serve a nulla. quindi mi chiedo, se lui invece mi ha tradita più volte, vuol dire che c'era qualcosa? perchè altrimenti come mai voleva rivederla? cioè, io il tipo con cui l'ho tradito - durante una pausa di riflessione seguita alla sua confessione - nn avrei mai e poi mai voluto rivederlo). comunque, fatto sta che, tornata dalla vacanza, lui si prende una settimana dal lavoro per starmi vicino. abbiamo parlato molto, il mio umore era un po' migliorato ed ero contenta che si fosse preso tempo per noi soli. una decisione definitiva sulla nostra relazione nn l'avevo però ancora presa. presi dai sentimenti rinnovati, dalla nuova ondata di positività, abbiamo fatto poca attenzione alla contraccezione (abbiamo "rischiato" però 1 sola volta)... conclusione: l'11 novembre tengo in mano un test di gravidanza positivo. quindi mi sono trovata a dover prendere una doppia decisione: proseguire con la nostra relazione? tenere il bambino? per me le due cose potevano funzionare solo in combinazione. non sarei più riuscita a guardare in faccia lui, dopo quello che aveva fatto, se nn avessi tenuto il bambino. quindi dovevo scegliere tra un doppio sì e un doppio no. lui mi ha detto che la decisione spettava a me, nn penso che si sentisse pronto per un figlio ma so che nn voleva perdermi. ho pensato a lungo a cosa fare... poi ho deciso di provare a dare una possibilità a questa nuova vita e alla nostra storia. la mia famiglia nn era molto contenta (avrebbero preferito che facessi un po' più esperinza lavorativa prima di metter su famiglia), la sua, fondamentalmente, ha detto che siamo adulti e vaccinati e che è una nostra decisione. quindi la nostra storia è andata avanti e io mi ritrovo a pensare ogni giorno a quello che ha fatto . avevo poi cominciato a pensarci un po' meno quando questa ragazza con cui mi ha tradito si è fatta viva per chiedergli come mai nn si faceva mai vivo e che, almeno, poteva pagarle gli alimenti, anzi, possibilmente pure gli arretrati. e la prima domanda che gli ha fatto era se stavamo ancora insieme. ora, io so che lui ha scelto me. e penso che questa ragazza si sia fatta mettere incinta apposta (non sto qui a spiegare le circostanze che mi portano a pensare questo) e che volesse che noi ci lasciassimo. però tutte le volte che penso a quello che lui ha fatto mi viene il vomito. lui le ha detto che le cose tra noi nn andavano tanto bene (e dico, ma allora l'hai illusa, e lei poi si è presa perchè, in fondo, cn quest'affaermazione le avevi dato una speranza). un'altra cosa che mi ha detto lei quel giorno in cui siamo stati a casa sua era che lui le ha detto che il tatuaggio che porta (cn il mio nome) "tanto si può sempre cancellare". e lui che nn rispondeva al telefono, io pensavo che dormisse e invece... mi viene la pelle d'oca a pensarci. ora dovrei guardare avanti, stiamo cercando casa insieme (fin ora nn abbiamo convissuto per motivi lavorativi), lui vuole che ci sposiamo. ma io, complici forse anche gli ormoni impazziti della gravidanza, non riesco a smettere di pensare a quello che mi ha fatto, il matrimonio nn mi sembra una così buona idea... ho paura per il futuro di mio figlio. ho paura di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata. ora aspettiamo di vedere se arriverà una lettera dell'avvocato cn la richiesta degli alimenti... mi sembra di avere una spada di damocle sopra la testa. e io, invece, vorrei solo poter voltare pagina.
ma voi mi sapete dire perchè si tradisce in modo così schifoso?
ed è davvero possibile che nn ci fossero sentimenti in ballo?
o dite che lui se l'è solo fatta sotto quando lei ha detto di essere incinta ed ha deciso di tornare da me cn la coda tra le gambe?
e come si fa a nn pensare alla contraccezione, a maggior ragione quando si tradisce!? 
e se qualcuno poi avesse un buon suggerimento sul come voltare pagina, gliene sarei grata a vita!!
scusate per il lunghissimo sfogo...


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono nuova nel forum e, cn un grande balzo di fantasia, sn qui a parlare di tradimento, subito purtroppo.
> il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita a ottobre e novembre del 2009 e me l'ha raccontato a maggio del 2010 per non appesantirmi mentre scrivevo la tesi, che ho consegnato, appunto, a maggio. e ci credo che aveva paura a raccontarmi l'accaduto: ha incontarto per caso una sua ex (e qui il caso ci può stare, visto che erano stati insieme solo un paio di mesi 10 anni fa), da cosa nasce cosa e alla fine sn andati oltre, e questo ben più di una volta. la cosa sconvolgente è che lui sostiene di essere riuscito a tenere a bada i sensi di colpa con il pensiero che io nn l'avrei mai saputo (era un periodo di noia nel nostro rapporto, tant'è che anche io avevo pensato di tradirlo... solo che poi hanno prevalso i sensi di colpa e ho lasciato perdere). a me però fa male sapere che lui mi ha mentito, che io magari lo chiamavo e lui nn rispondeva e poi, il giorno dopo, mi diceva di essersi addormentato. oppure rispondeva (me l'ha raccontato lui) e usciva sul balcone di lei per parlarmi... e io scema che pensavo fosse a casa oppure dal suo migliore amico :unhappy: ...
> ma la cosa nn finisce qui: lei è rimasta incinta e a luglio 2010 è nato il bambino. lei ha scoperto di essere incinta a fine novembre, lui e le ha detto di abortire, che la cosa doveva restare "di puro divertimento" e che sapeva che la storia nn sarebbe diventata seria e che nn voleva figli da lei, ma semmai da me (questa seconda cosa, cioè che lui avrebbe voluto figli da me e nn da lei, tra l'altro, me l'ha detta lei e nn lui!). fatto sta che lei nn gli rispondeva più al telefono e ha pure traslocato, cambiamndo quindi pure indirizzo e numero di telefono fisso. lui a quel punto pensava che fosse tutto un'invenzione di lei per farci separare, visto che nn si era più fatta viva. scaduti i tre mesi dopo i quali nn si può più abortire, lei si è rifatta viva cn lui per chiedergli cm sarebbe andata avanti la situazione. lui le ha detto che gliel'aveva già detto, che da lei nn voleva nulla e hanno litigato e nn si sono più nè visti nè sentiti. quando lui poi a maggio mi ha raccontato la storia, la mia prima reazione a caldo è stata di cancellargli il numero di lei dal telefonino (quindi lui nn aveva più modo di contattarla). ad agosto lei gli ha mandato un sms insultandolo e dicendogli che aveva il bambino più carino del mondo e manco voleva vederlo. a quel punto io l'ho costretto a chiamarla, ora che riaveva il numero, e a dirle che saremo andati da lei. io speravo di avere più chiarezza in tutto ciò. in realtà ho solo scoperto che lui sapeva benissimo che lei nn prendeva la pillola (lui sostiene che lei gli avesse detto che in 13 anni nn era mai successo nulla - lei ha una figlia di 13 anni che si tira su da sola - e che quindi nn era poi così rischioso... ma dico, si può essere così scemi... cioè nn vuoi essere beccato e ti comporti così?? nn capisco...). vedere il bambino è stato un dolore immenso, anche se la botta mi è arrivata un paio di giorni dopo perchè per un paio di giorni nn ho provato nulla, mi sentivo come sotto anestetico. i due nn hanno poi più avuto contatti e lui cercava di rinconquistarmi in tutti i modi. io mi sono passata un'estate allucinante, che nn auguro nemmeno al mio peggiore nemico. gli ho chiesto tutto, ma proprio tutto (e cn il senno di poi nn so se sia stata una buona idea, perchè ora continuo a vedermi scorrere le scene davanti agli occhi tipo film)... poi mi è scaduto il contratto di lavoro e, siccome avevo un paio di settimane libere prima di cominciare cn il nuovo lavoro, me ne sono andata in vacanza cn un'amica per distrarmi. la vacanza mi ha fatto davvero bene, ho anche avuto conferme da parte del sesso maschile che hanno un po' migliorato la mia autostima (senza però tradire, anche se, devo confessare, in estate una volta l'ho tradito, per pura vendetta, con un ragazzo a cui sapevo di piacere... ed è stata una schifezza, perchè tradire per vendetta a quanto pare nn serve a nulla. quindi mi chiedo, se lui invece mi ha tradita più volte, vuol dire che c'era qualcosa? perchè altrimenti come mai voleva rivederla? cioè, io il tipo con cui l'ho tradito - durante una pausa di riflessione seguita alla sua confessione - nn avrei mai e poi mai voluto rivederlo). comunque, fatto sta che, tornata dalla vacanza, lui si prende una settimana dal lavoro per starmi vicino. abbiamo parlato molto, il mio umore era un po' migliorato ed ero contenta che si fosse preso tempo per noi soli. una decisione definitiva sulla nostra relazione nn l'avevo però ancora presa. presi dai sentimenti rinnovati, dalla nuova ondata di positività, abbiamo fatto poca attenzione alla contraccezione (abbiamo "rischiato" però 1 sola volta)... conclusione: l'11 novembre tengo in mano un test di gravidanza positivo. quindi mi sono trovata a dover prendere una doppia decisione: proseguire con la nostra relazione? tenere il bambino? per me le due cose potevano funzionare solo in combinazione. non sarei più riuscita a guardare in faccia lui, dopo quello che aveva fatto, se nn avessi tenuto il bambino. quindi dovevo scegliere tra un doppio sì e un doppio no. lui mi ha detto che la decisione spettava a me, nn penso che si sentisse pronto per un figlio ma so che nn voleva perdermi. ho pensato a lungo a cosa fare... poi ho deciso di provare a dare una possibilità a questa nuova vita e alla nostra storia. la mia famiglia nn era molto contenta (avrebbero preferito che facessi un po' più esperinza lavorativa prima di metter su famiglia), la sua, fondamentalmente, ha detto che siamo adulti e vaccinati e che è una nostra decisione. quindi la nostra storia è andata avanti e io mi ritrovo a pensare ogni giorno a quello che ha fatto . avevo poi cominciato a pensarci un po' meno quando questa ragazza con cui mi ha tradito si è fatta viva per chiedergli come mai nn si faceva mai vivo e che, almeno, poteva pagarle gli alimenti, anzi, possibilmente pure gli arretrati. e la prima domanda che gli ha fatto era se stavamo ancora insieme. ora, io so che lui ha scelto me. e penso che questa ragazza si sia fatta mettere incinta apposta (non sto qui a spiegare le circostanze che mi portano a pensare questo) e che volesse che noi ci lasciassimo. però tutte le volte che penso a quello che lui ha fatto mi viene il vomito. lui le ha detto che le cose tra noi nn andavano tanto bene (e dico, ma allora l'hai illusa, e lei poi si è presa perchè, in fondo, cn quest'affaermazione le avevi dato una speranza). un'altra cosa che mi ha detto lei quel giorno in cui siamo stati a casa sua era che lui le ha detto che il tatuaggio che porta (cn il mio nome) "tanto si può sempre cancellare". e lui che nn rispondeva al telefono, io pensavo che dormisse e invece... mi viene la pelle d'oca a pensarci. ora dovrei guardare avanti, stiamo cercando casa insieme (fin ora nn abbiamo convissuto per motivi lavorativi), lui vuole che ci sposiamo. ma io, complici forse anche gli ormoni impazziti della gravidanza, non riesco a smettere di pensare a quello che mi ha fatto, il matrimonio nn mi sembra una così buona idea... ho paura per il futuro di mio figlio. ho paura di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata. ora aspettiamo di vedere se arriverà una lettera dell'avvocato cn la richiesta degli alimenti... mi sembra di avere una spada di damocle sopra la testa. e io, invece, vorrei solo poter voltare pagina.
> ...


Mamma mia che brutta storia!!!
Io sono quella un po' "soft" in questo forum, quella che "vede il sentimento e l'amore anche dove non c'è".
La tua vita e' ormai cambiata. L'unica cosa bella di tutta questa faccenda sara' tuo figlio.
Quest'uomo mi sembra una persona incosciente e superficiale. Com'è possibile mettere incinte due donne nel giro di pochi mesi. Il sesso non e' un gioco, i bambini hanno bisogno di persone responsabili che si occupino di loro. Io una persona così come padre di mio figlio non la vorrei. 
Ti aveva già tradito allora.... al tradimento si arriva perché qualcosa nel rapporto non va. Lo farà ancora, magari tra 10 anni, magari alle prime difficoltà con vostro figlio.... perché un bambino non e' un gioco e ve ne accorgerete. Avrai un figlio piccolo e un figlio grande. Ora non sei in grado di capire appieno la portata di tutto ciò, ma secondo me ti sei rovinata la vita. L'unica cosa bella in tutto questo per te resterà il tuo bambino.
Il resto mi sembra tutto molto squallido. Lui ha un figlio da un'altra e non si interessa di lui, non si prende le sue responsabilità, addirittura tu lo accompagni a vederlo. Che schifo... e tu vuoi passare la vita con una persona così. Lo sai che il comportamento che ha con lei potrebbe averlo con te quando gli interesserai meno, quando sara' stressato dalla vita coniugale e dalle notti in bianco a causa di vostro figlio.
Mi dispiace per te, molto.


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Ciao e benvenuta....
difficile poter dare opinioni se non strettamente personali in una storia così intricata e difficile.
Si parla di vite umane, in questo caso di un innocente che verrà al mondo...
Tu cosa provi nei confronti del bambino che hai dentro di te?
Chiediti questo.
Vuoi per lui un padre che ha abbandonato un figlio che ha "fatto" con un altra?

Ti chiedo questo perchè mio padre fece lo stesso!
Mise incinta due donne.. a distanza di pochi mesi, ha abbandonato i suoi figli.... 
Non riesco a guardarlo in faccia, per il semplice motivo che anche se è rimasto con noi non posso non pensare al fatto che ha abbandonato due vite..

Ma tutte le persone sono diverse le une dalle altre, quindi ciò òche ho scritto è riferito semplicemente a ciò che ho vissuto e vivo io.
E come puoi notare dal mio nick ho oramai l'età della maturità, e nonostante tutto non riesco a giustificarlo per ciò che ha fatto.

Pensa a te, a ciò che vuoi, e a ciò che senti per la nuova creatura che hai dentro di te, alla fine nessuno obbliga nessuno a doversi sposare!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Mamma mia che brutta storia!!!*
> Io sono quella un po' "soft" in questo forum, quella che "vede il sentimento e l'amore anche dove non c'è".
> La tua vita e' ormai cambiata. L'unica cosa bella di tutta questa faccenda sara' tuo figlio.
> *Quest'uomo mi sembra una persona incosciente e superficiale. Com'è possibile mettere incinte due donne nel giro di pochi mesi. Il sesso non e' un gioco, i bambini hanno bisogno di persone responsabili che si occupino di loro. Io una persona così come padre di mio figlio non la vorrei. *
> ...


quoto quasi tutto
in particolare i grassetti

posso capire che dorix l'abbia accompagnato in un momento di confusione o per vedere il suo comportamento e capire come rapportarcisi o altro
ma non mi pare abbia tratto le giuste conseguenze

il primo bambino ha tutti i diritti al concorso del padre nella sua crescita ed educazione
dorix sembra non pensarla allo stesso modo (magari sbaglio)
se l'altra è turpe come dorix la descrive, sarebbe bene chiedersi perchè a lui sia piacuto farsi fesso
come lui ha responsabilità per aver messo in cinta l'altra, dorix è responsabile per esser rimasta incinta con un uomo del genere

dorix, chiediti se inconsciamente non hai voluto metterti "in pari" con l'altra

tra parentesi, puoi dici quanti anni avete?

comunque valuta che crescere il tuo bambino non implica necessariamente condannarti a vivere con il padre

valuta tutte le opzioni possibili


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto quasi tutto
> in particolare i grassetti
> 
> posso capire che dorix l'abbia accompagnato in un momento di confusione o per vedere il suo comportamento e capire come rapportarcisi o altro
> ...


Quoto tutto

Anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa: credo che tu (Dorix, non Amoremio ) abbia voluto (forse inconsciamente, ma non così tanto) rimanere incinta per essere pari con l'altra. In ogni caso se sei abbastanza grande da essere laureata immagino che tu sapessi che basta "rischiare" una volta per rimanere incinta. Forse non avete ben capito che mettere al mondo un figlio non è una cosa da fare così, alla leggera. Non capisco come tu abbia potuto constatare di persona che il tuo compagno è un padre assolutamente inaffidabile e nonostante ciò tu abbia deciso di farci un figlio insieme. Il fatto che lui non volesse un bambino con l'altra è comprensibile, ma che una volta che lei ha deciso di tenerlo lui abbia deciso di lavarsene completamente le mani e che sia rimasto indifferente alla sua vista secondo me lo rende una persona disumana. Perché credi che con te sarà diverso? E' una persona schifosa. Ha confessato solo perché aveva paura che prima o poi sarebbe scoppiata una merda, e non certo per scaricarsi i sensi di colpa. Comunque tu ora sei incinta e mi dispiace dirti queste cose perché so cosa significa passare il periodo della gravidanza (che dovrebbe essere una delle cose più belle del mondo per una donna) con un milione di pensieri negativi. Tu comunque ora devi solo pensare al tuo bambino, e spero che sarai abbastanza forte per crescerlo senza quella mezza calzetta del tuo compagno. Spero anche che tu abbia una famiglia che ti darà aiuto e conforto e sostegno e ti aiuterà, perché visto i presupposti ne avrai bisogno.


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> 
> Anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa: credo che tu (Dorix, non Amoremio ) abbia voluto (forse inconsciamente, ma non così tanto) rimanere incinta per essere pari con l'altra. In ogni caso se sei abbastanza grande da essere laureata immagino che tu sapessi che basta "rischiare" una volta per rimanere incinta. Forse non avete ben capito che mettere al mondo un figlio non è una cosa da fare così, alla leggera. Non capisco come tu abbia potuto constatare di persona che il tuo compagno è un padre assolutamente inaffidabile e nonostante ciò tu abbia deciso di farci un figlio insieme. Il fatto che lui non volesse un bambino con l'altra è comprensibile, ma che una volta che lei ha deciso di tenerlo lui abbia deciso di lavarsene completamente le mani e che sia rimasto indifferente alla sua vista secondo me lo rende una persona disumana. Perché credi che con te sarà diverso? E' una persona schifosa. Ha confessato solo perché aveva paura che prima o poi sarebbe scoppiata una merda, e non certo per scaricarsi i sensi di colpa. Comunque tu ora sei incinta e mi dispiace dirti queste cose perché so cosa significa passare il periodo della gravidanza (che dovrebbe essere una delle cose più belle del mondo per una donna) con un milione di pensieri negativi. Tu comunque ora devi solo pensare al tuo bambino, e spero che sarai abbastanza forte per crescerlo senza quella mezza calzetta del tuo compagno. Spero anche che tu abbia una famiglia che ti darà aiuto e conforto e sostegno e ti aiuterà, perché visto i presupposti ne avrai bisogno.


Riquoto Quintina e Amore mio.
:up:

Meglio soli!


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*........*

Guarda prova un gran senso di pena per questa povera anima che verrà al mondo da due genitori che nel migliore dei casi definirei imbecilli e tremendamente immaturi.....e lascio stare nel peggiore....!!Storie da 13 enni...tradimenti per ripicca...cazzo ma un minimo di vergogna no?Invece di pensare a lui...pensa pure a ciò che hai fatto tu che credimi non sei migliore anzi.....lui ti tradisce e tu gli cancelli il numero dal cell?:incazzato::incazzato:Bel danno direi.....!!VERGOGNA!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Riquoto Quintina e Amore mio.
> :up:
> 
> Meglio soli!


 quoto pure io! :up:
ammazza che storiaccia ragazzi........


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Un pensiero al volo prima di rispondere con più calma dopo il caffè:

MA VE LI CERCATE CON IL LANTERNINO CERTI UOMINI ?????


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un pensiero al volo prima di rispondere con più calma dopo il caffè:
> 
> MA VE LI CERCATE CON IL LANTERNINO CERTI UOMINI ?????


Sì, va beh, ma anche lei non sembra proprio essere un grande genio... (scusa Doryx, ma l'impressione che hai dato con la tua storia non è affatto positiva... né di lui, ma tantomeno di te)


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Tuburao*

Certi uomini?Già...e ciò che si meritano certe donne.....!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, va beh, ma anche lei non sembra proprio essere un grande genio... (scusa Doryx, ma l'impressione che hai dato con la tua storia non è affatto positiva... né di lui, ma tantomeno di te)


 :up:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, va beh, ma anche lei non sembra proprio essere un grande genio... (scusa Doryx, ma l'impressione che hai dato con la tua storia non è affatto positiva... né di lui, ma tantomeno di te)


Stò ancora prendendo il caffè.....infatti la _risposta con calma_ sarà per lei


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Comunque*

Ognuno è libero di rovinarsi la vita come crede......ma pensare che 2 dementi così, mettano al mondo un figlio mi dà lettaralmente i brividi.....!Eppure ste cazzo di famiglie....pessime anche loro ma che risposta è:Siete adulti e vaccinati?Ma si accorgono di aver dei figli imbecilli?:incazzato:


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Ma probabilmente le famiglie non sanno che LUI ha prolificato altrove... no?


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Rita*

Certamente.....e dorix perchè non ha esternato la verità?Troppo cruda.....bè che brutte persone....!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Che poi TUTTI i protagonisti di questa storia mi sembrano davvero un po'... poco svegli...

anche l'amante ha già una figlia di 13 anni che ha cresciuto (e sta crescendo) da sola!

ma poi se hai già avuto una figlia come si può pensare di poter fare sesso senza precauzioni perché tanto non può succedere niente?

e Doryx... come si può pensare di fare sesso senza precauzioni in un momento così??? (sono sempre più convinta che volesse davvero rimanere incinta anche lei per legarlo a sé... o comunque per non avere qualcosa in meno rispetto all'amante)


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Quintina*

Ho un senso di schifo molto marcato per questi soggetti.....non così rara in questa società...ma che ci vada di mezzo un povero innocente...mi dà terribilmente fastidio....!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho un senso di schifo molto marcato per questi soggetti.....non così rara in questa società...ma che ci vada di mezzo un povero innocente...mi dà terribilmente fastidio....!!


DUE poveri innocenti...

pensa anche al piccolino nato dall'altra relazione...

che tristezza, davvero


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Quintina*

Io divento cattivo davanti a soggetti così mediocri....e mi sto trattenendo perchè gli aggettivi che userei son molto diversi....!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> .......
> In ogni caso se sei abbastanza grande da essere laureata ...........


magari era un anno avanti al liceo 
e la tesi di cui parla è per la triennale (sic!)
o per la maturità 
o per l'accidentichemipigliasedevopensarecheabbiaalmeno25annieagiscacomedice
(cioè, tu mi tradisci e io ti cancello il numero dell'altra dal cellulare?)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari era un anno avanti al liceo
> e la tesi di cui parla è per la triennale (sic!)
> o per la maturità
> o per l'accidentichemipigliasedevopensarecheabbiaalmeno25annieagiscacomedice
> (cioè, t*u mi tradisci e io ti cancello il numero dell'altra dal cellulare?*)


l'altra che - piccolo dettaglio insignificante - ha avuto un bambino da lui...

ma come si fa???


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Che poi TUTTI i protagonisti di questa storia mi sembrano davvero un po'... poco svegli...
> 
> anche l'amante ha già una figlia di 13 anni che ha cresciuto (e sta crescendo) da sola!
> 
> ...


"poco svegli" è un codice per non incorrere nelle ire di chi non vuole che i nuovi utenti vengano tacciati di essere dei ....  bricconcelli birichini ?:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Sicuro*

Sicuramente questi pezzi di.....hanno pure la gran faccia da culo...di pensare...che infondo non è nulla di grave....che la colpa non è la loro....le solite storie!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> "poco svegli" è un codice per non incorrere nelle ire di chi non vuole che i nuovi utenti vengano tacciati di essere dei ....  bricconcelli birichini ?:mexican:


vedo che hai capito tutto! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> e se qualcuno poi avesse un buon suggerimento sul come voltare pagina, gliene sarei grata a vita!!


E che pagina vuoi voltare ? Avete riempito tutto il quaderno di scarabocchi fino all'ultima pagina, non vi resta che mettervi a scarabocchiare la copertina.

Lasciamo perdere per un attimo lui e l'altra e parliamo di, e con, te: stai messa male. Senti a me, fai così: sposatelo, almeno assicuri un futuro a quella povera creatura, crescilo al meglio possibile (agh!), e tanto per l'ammmmore (rigorosamente a 4 m) non ti preoccupare, tempo un anno, massimo due, dal matrimonio passerete svariate ore in letti estranei in compagnia di altrettanti estranei. Della serie: rovinarsi la vita a 20 anni.


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un pensiero al volo prima di rispondere con più calma dopo il caffè:
> 
> MA VE LI CERCATE CON IL LANTERNINO CERTI UOMINI ?????


Ma infatti, ce ne vuole a trovarne di così... è vero che alle donne solitamente piace il bastardo, ma porsi un limite sarebbe il caso!


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Tuburao*

Ma si...sposatelo.... un bel matrimonio di convenienza....e assicuriamo un avvenire...che avvenire poi....alla creatura??????Mhaaa!!!Dorix non sposarti....lui è un uomo di merda....tu non sei migliore di lui.....fatti un bell'esame di coscienza....e cerca almeno di esser una madre discreta perchè come donna...sei messa molto male!Infondo puoi sempre insegnare a tuo figlio come non deve essere......basta fargli il vostro esempio!!!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Oscù, è ovvio che la mia esortazione a sposarsi era un tantinello ironica, ma ce li vedi stì due a gestire un figlio da non sposati ? A me vengono i brividi a pensarci, e questo povero ragazzino ha pure la sfiga che anche i nonni non sembrano delle cime, visti i consigli che hanno dispensato. A stò punto che si sposassero, facessero vivere stò ragazzino sotto un unico tetto, fingessero il meglio possibile, e nelle ore libere andassero a scopare dove meglio credono.


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscù, è ovvio che la mia esortazione a sposarsi era un tantinello ironica, ma ce li vedi stì due a gestire un figlio da non sposati ? A me vengono i brividi a pensarci, e questo povero ragazzino ha pure la sfiga che anche i nonni non sembrano delle cime, visti i consigli che hanno dispensato. A stò punto che si sposassero, facessero vivere stò ragazzino sotto un unico tetto, fingessero il meglio possibile, e nelle ore libere andassero a scopare dove meglio credono.


 ti quoto! anche se poi che futuro daranno a sto figlio non si sa! io quello che non capisco è come possa venire in mente alla gente di fare figli in queste situazioni! ma pensano che siano dei giocattolini? e il figlio che lui ha avuto con l'altra? mah.......roba da matti! non ho parole nemmeno per commentare!


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Tuburao*

Sai...purtroppo questi non son casi isolati....e l'assurdo e che i protagonisti vivono nell'inconsapevolezza delle gravità delle loro gesta!!!Scopate senza controlo....quale cazzo di educazione hanno avuto?Io vorrei tanto conoscre i genitori...per capire....se uno ci nasce cretino..o ci può anche diventare....!!Di fono sai che c'è?Che questi cazzo di genitori di oggi...non son come i nostri....hanno sempre ragione i figli....la colpa è sempre degli altri....che schifo di società!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

*Oscuro*

per me non è TUTTA colpa dei genitori.......

insomma... conosco figli di "delinquenti" che sono venuti su delle splendide persone, e anche figli di ottime persone che hanno ricevuto un'ottima educazione eppure sono delle teste di cazzo (ops... scusate... dei *bricconcelli) *colossali


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Quintina*

Certo....però l'andazzo è quello....oggi siam di fronte a uomini invertebrati e superficiali....e a donnine con le mutande troppo ballerine e con il sederino molto estroverso...:rotfl::up:


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....però l'andazzo è quello....oggi siam di fronte a uomini invertebrati e superficiali....e a donnine con le mutande troppo ballerine e con il sederino molto estroverso...:rotfl::up:


Solo oggi?????? e donne ballerine????
ecco non racconto tutta la storia.... ma cavoli!!!!
Io dico solo una cosa, e non mi importa in questo caso dei traditi e traditori... 
Ma cavoli un "UOMO" che abbandona un figlio??? che non ne vuole sapere .. "CHE UOMO" e'?? secondo me a parte a tutto il resto, sta crista dovrebbe pensare a questo!


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Aprile 2011)

Ciao Doryx!

Leggendo la tua storia in certi momenti sono stato veramente serio, poi mi ha fatto sorridere e, infine credo anche di essermi rattristato molto.
Non dovrei inframezzare altre attività alla lettura di storie così avvincenti.
Ma io credo che tu sia fondamentalmente una brava ragazza, una di quelle che tutti i bisognosi dovrebbero incontrare quando non hanno altro modo per sfiancarsi i lombi gratis e ti stimo davvero, perchè il tuo ruolo è di pubblica utilità, come certe opere murarie sotterranee coperte da bellissimi tombini di ghisa.
Io credo che tu non sia stata tradita, perchè infondo infondo non desideravi certo un ragazzo più fedele ed educato di quello che hai, quindi, dovresti ringraziarlo di esistere e ringraziandolo dovresti ringraziare anche la sua ex e andarle a far visita, un po' come Maria con Elisabetta.
Se stata fortunata, sai?
E non lo dico per intendere il contrario come faccio di solito, perchè credo che tu non capiresti, e a me la gente che non capisce piace quasi altrettanto di quella che invece capisce, ma non lo dico spesso, perchè tanto sarebbe inutile.
Ma, cambiando discorso, hai mai pensato di cambiare colore dei capelli?
Perchè sai, certe volte aiuta.
Quindi, dicevamo, io ti apprezzo.
E ripensa a farti la tinta.
Non so se hai mai notato che i Gormiti sono di due colori differenti, a seconda che siano buoni o cattivi.
Lo so, non centra nulla, ma te lo volevo far notare lo stesso.
Perchè sei tu la protagonista della storia e fai davvero bene ad esserlo, perchè se l'avesse scritta qualcun altro non ci saresti stata.
A meno che non ti fossi decisa a cambiare tinta.
Ma la vita è tua e puoi anche far finta che non lo sia.
Perchè se lo fosse non sarebbe stata così, o forse mi sbaglio.
Ma sbagliare non costa nulla se non sei in periodo fertile.
Ma tu non sei sempre fertile, almeno non cerebralmente.
Ma non è colpa tua, perchè altrimenti non mi piaceresti.
Ma tu mi piaci, invece, te l'ho gia detto, vero?
Ma, tornando al discorso, cambia colore di capelli!
Perchè devi voltare pagina.
E non basta umettarsi le dita e cercare un libro qualsiasi!
Perchè devi trovare il libro giusto, mica ti basta sfogliare topolino, novella 2000 o il malleus maleficarum per sentirti una persona nuova.
Ma questo tu lo sai benissimo e non hai certo bisogno di essere messa incinta da un moschetto qualsiasi per capirlo.
Perchè tu sai già come funzionano quate cose.
L'amore di chi ti ha inseminato è indiscutibile.
E, mentre ti cresce la pancia, prova a cambiare colore dei capelli.
Perchè in estate ci sono tante zanzare se esci fuori alla sera senza l'autan, e la citronella non serve a niente.
Quindi attenta a farti tatuare cose strane sulla pelle, che poi se vengono punte, perdono valore.
Come i nomi delle donne o quelli degli uomini e pure certi di piante e animali.
Ma le ghiandole sono dentro al corpo e quelle non vengono punte da nessuno, no?
O tu hai le zanzare sottopelle?
No vero, altrimenti sai che schifo!
Ma il cervello è una ghiandola?
E la pancia che cresce è forse una ghiandola che si gonfia?
Cerca di mangiare sano piuttosto che mica è una bella cosa che uno ingurgiti schifezze e in due si becchino i brufoli e la pelle untuosa.
Diverso sarebbe se cambiassi colore dei capelli, però!
E non so bene perchè ma saresti una persona migliore, qualsiasi cosa cambiassi, non credi...?
Anche perchè peggio di così è difficile.
Ma non so se basterebbe cambiare colore ai capelli, il caso è difficile.
E le pance piene non aiutano e le teste vuote nemmeno.
Prova a farti anche le meches!
Questo sì che sarebbe fantastico e utile!
Altro sarebbe troppo difficile per te, vero?

Ciao!


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono nuova nel forum e, cn un grande balzo di fantasia, sn qui a parlare di tradimento, subito purtroppo.
> il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita a ottobre e novembre del 2009 e me l'ha raccontato a maggio del 2010 per non appesantirmi mentre scrivevo la tesi, che ho consegnato, appunto, a maggio. e ci credo che aveva paura a raccontarmi l'accaduto: ha incontarto per caso una sua ex (e qui il caso ci può stare, visto che erano stati insieme solo un paio di mesi 10 anni fa), da cosa nasce cosa e alla fine sn andati oltre, e questo ben più di una volta. la cosa sconvolgente è che lui sostiene di essere riuscito a tenere a bada i sensi di colpa con il pensiero che io nn l'avrei mai saputo (era un periodo di noia nel nostro rapporto, tant'è che anche io avevo pensato di tradirlo... solo che poi hanno prevalso i sensi di colpa e ho lasciato perdere). a me però fa male sapere che lui mi ha mentito, che io magari lo chiamavo e lui nn rispondeva e poi, il giorno dopo, mi diceva di essersi addormentato. oppure rispondeva (me l'ha raccontato lui) e usciva sul balcone di lei per parlarmi... e io scema che pensavo fosse a casa oppure dal suo migliore amico :unhappy: ...
> ma la cosa nn finisce qui: lei è rimasta incinta e a luglio 2010 è nato il bambino. lei ha scoperto di essere incinta a fine novembre, lui e le ha detto di abortire, che la cosa doveva restare "di puro divertimento" e che sapeva che la storia nn sarebbe diventata seria e che nn voleva figli da lei, ma semmai da me (questa seconda cosa, cioè che lui avrebbe voluto figli da me e nn da lei, tra l'altro, me l'ha detta lei e nn lui!). fatto sta che lei nn gli rispondeva più al telefono e ha pure traslocato, cambiamndo quindi pure indirizzo e numero di telefono fisso. lui a quel punto pensava che fosse tutto un'invenzione di lei per farci separare, visto che nn si era più fatta viva. scaduti i tre mesi dopo i quali nn si può più abortire, lei si è rifatta viva cn lui per chiedergli cm sarebbe andata avanti la situazione. lui le ha detto che gliel'aveva già detto, che da lei nn voleva nulla e hanno litigato e nn si sono più nè visti nè sentiti. quando lui poi a maggio mi ha raccontato la storia, la mia prima reazione a caldo *è stata di cancellargli il numero di lei dal telefonino (quindi lui nn aveva più modo di contattarla).* ad agosto lei gli ha mandato un sms insultandolo e dicendogli che aveva il bambino più carino del mondo e manco voleva vederlo. a quel punto io l'ho costretto a chiamarla, ora che riaveva il numero, e a dirle che saremo andati da lei. io speravo di avere più chiarezza in tutto ciò. in realtà ho solo scoperto che lui sapeva benissimo che lei nn prendeva la pillola (lui sostiene che lei gli avesse detto che in 13 anni nn era mai successo nulla - lei ha una figlia di 13 anni che si tira su da sola - e che quindi nn era poi così rischioso... ma dico, si può essere così scemi... cioè nn vuoi essere beccato e ti comporti così?? nn capisco...). vedere il bambino è stato un dolore immenso, anche se la botta mi è arrivata un paio di giorni dopo perchè per un paio di giorni nn ho provato nulla, mi sentivo come sotto anestetico. i due nn hanno poi più avuto contatti e lui cercava di rinconquistarmi in tutti i modi. io mi sono passata un'estate allucinante, che nn auguro nemmeno al mio peggiore nemico. gli ho chiesto tutto, ma proprio tutto (e cn il senno di poi nn so se sia stata una buona idea, perchè ora continuo a vedermi scorrere le scene davanti agli occhi tipo film)... poi mi è scaduto il contratto di lavoro e, siccome avevo un paio di settimane libere prima di cominciare cn il nuovo lavoro, me ne sono andata in vacanza cn un'amica per distrarmi. la vacanza mi ha fatto davvero bene, ho anche avuto conferme da parte del sesso maschile che hanno un po' migliorato la mia autostima (senza però tradire, anche se, devo confessare, in estate una volta l'ho tradito, per pura vendetta, con un ragazzo a cui sapevo di piacere... ed è stata una schifezza, perchè tradire per vendetta a quanto pare nn serve a nulla. quindi mi chiedo, se lui invece mi ha tradita più volte, vuol dire che c'era qualcosa? perchè altrimenti come mai voleva rivederla? cioè, io il tipo con cui l'ho tradito - durante una pausa di riflessione seguita alla sua confessione - nn avrei mai e poi mai voluto rivederlo). comunque, fatto sta che, tornata dalla vacanza, lui si prende una settimana dal lavoro per starmi vicino. abbiamo parlato molto, il mio umore era un po' migliorato ed ero contenta che si fosse preso tempo per noi soli. una decisione definitiva sulla nostra relazione nn l'avevo però ancora presa. presi dai sentimenti rinnovati, dalla nuova ondata di positività, abbiamo fatto poca attenzione alla contraccezione (abbiamo "rischiato" però 1 sola volta)... conclusione: l'11 novembre tengo in mano un test di gravidanza positivo. quindi mi sono trovata a dover prendere una doppia decisione: proseguire con la nostra relazione? tenere il bambino? per me le due cose potevano funzionare solo in combinazione. non sarei più riuscita a guardare in faccia lui, dopo quello che aveva fatto, se nn avessi tenuto il bambino. quindi dovevo scegliere tra un doppio sì e un doppio no. lui mi ha detto che la decisione spettava a me, nn penso che si sentisse pronto per un figlio ma so che nn voleva perdermi. ho pensato a lungo a cosa fare... poi ho deciso di provare a dare una possibilità a questa nuova vita e alla nostra storia. la mia famiglia nn era molto contenta (avrebbero preferito che facessi un po' più esperinza lavorativa prima di metter su famiglia), la sua, fondamentalmente, ha detto che siamo adulti e vaccinati e che è una nostra decisione. quindi la nostra storia è andata avanti e io mi ritrovo a pensare ogni giorno a quello che ha fatto . avevo poi cominciato a pensarci un po' meno quando questa ragazza con cui mi ha tradito si è fatta viva per chiedergli come mai nn si faceva mai vivo e che, almeno, poteva pagarle gli alimenti, anzi, possibilmente pure gli arretrati. e la prima domanda che gli ha fatto era se stavamo ancora insieme. ora, io so che lui ha scelto me. e penso che questa ragazza si sia fatta mettere incinta apposta (non sto qui a spiegare le circostanze che mi portano a pensare questo) e che volesse che noi ci lasciassimo. però tutte le volte che penso a quello che lui ha fatto mi viene il vomito. lui le ha detto che le cose tra noi nn andavano tanto bene (e dico, ma allora l'hai illusa, e lei poi si è presa perchè, in fondo, cn quest'affaermazione le avevi dato una speranza). un'altra cosa che mi ha detto lei quel giorno in cui siamo stati a casa sua era che lui le ha detto che il tatuaggio che porta (cn il mio nome) "tanto si può sempre cancellare". e lui che nn rispondeva al telefono, io pensavo che dormisse e invece... mi viene la pelle d'oca a pensarci. ora dovrei guardare avanti, stiamo cercando casa insieme (fin ora nn abbiamo convissuto per motivi lavorativi), lui vuole che ci sposiamo. ma io, complici forse anche gli ormoni impazziti della gravidanza, non riesco a smettere di pensare a quello che mi ha fatto, il matrimonio nn mi sembra una così buona idea... ho paura per il futuro di mio figlio. ho paura di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata. ora aspettiamo di vedere se arriverà una lettera dell'avvocato cn la richiesta degli alimenti... mi sembra di avere una spada di damocle sopra la testa. e io, invece, vorrei solo poter voltare pagina.
> ...


 già arrivata qui mi è preso il nervoso...stiamo parlando di un bambino e a te viene in mente di cancellare uno sciocco numerino?
mi è passata la voglia di andare avanti


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> già arrivata qui mi è preso il nervoso...stiamo parlando di un bambino e a te viene in mente di cancellare uno sciocco numerino?
> mi è passata la voglia di andare avanti


 si infatti! roba da non credere! ............è proprio vero che la mente umana non ha limiti!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Doryx!
> 
> Leggendo la tua storia in certi momenti sono stato veramente serio, poi mi ha fatto sorridere e, infine credo anche di essermi rattristato molto.
> Non dovrei inframezzare altre attività alla lettura di storie così avvincenti.
> ...



Tesoro

a me hanno sempre detto che durante la gravidanza non bisognerebbe farsi la tinta, perché insomma, contiene sostanze tossiche e nocive che possono finire nel sangue e quindi arrivare al bambino...


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Rabarbaro*

Appunto...sederini troppo estroversi....e uomini invertebrati.....:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tesoro
> 
> a me hanno sempre detto che durante la gravidanza non bisognerebbe farsi la tinta, perché insomma, contiene sostanze tossiche e nocive che possono finire nel sangue e quindi arrivare al bambino...



Forse basteranno gli shampoo tingenti blandi.

Forse neppure una permanente basterà a migliorarne l'efficienza cranica.


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

Lui è un incosciente! Tu non sei da meno...

Ti consiglio di usare il cervello, mi sembra ovvio che la ex aspirasse ad un mantenimento.

Manda il tuo compagno da un avvocato che, volente o nolente, deve far fronte alla paternità, almeno materialmente. E' meglio che lo faccia di sua spontanea volontà piuttosto che subire lei, perché credimi che, se le dovessero girare, potrebbe stritolarlo in tutti i sensi.

In quanti a te, lascia stare tutto, e pensa unicamente al tuo bambino..


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Forse basteranno gli shampoo tingenti blandi.
> 
> Forse neppure una permanente basterà a migliorarne l'efficienza cranica.


 
acqua ossigenata

un po' di ossigeno non può che far bene :mexican:


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> acqua ossigenata
> 
> un po' di ossigeno non può che far bene :mexican:


 dici? secondo me questo è un caso senza recupero:carneval:


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

*tante risposte...*

...e tantissime critiche. ma ora vado con ordine: 1. ho 28 anni
2. non sono una decerebrata nè tantomeno troppe tinte mi hanno ossigenato il cervello
3. il numero dell'altra io glielo avevo cancellato dopo che lui mi ha detto di avermi tradita, la storia del bambino me l'ha raccontata in una "seconda puntata" ore dopo (e il numero ormai l'avevo cancellato, altrimenti probabilmente gli avrei detto di chiamarla e l'incontro con lei sarebbe avvenuto ben prima)
4. abito all'estero, e mi sono trasferita per lui... quindi per me è difficile appoggiarmi a qualcuno qui e quindi, forse, mi appoggio troppo a lui, che probabilmente è la persona sbagliata. non è facile trovarsi una situazione di m... del genere quando nn si ha l'appoggio degli amici e della famiglia
5. la mia famiglia nn sa nulla perchè (sarò anche scema) ma nn ce la faccio a raccontarglielo, e, soprattutto nn avrebbe senso se voglio cercare di salvare il salvabile... lo sanno solo i miei migliori amici.
6. "salvare il salvabile": quello che mi chiedo è se è davvero possibile tradire in una maniera tale e poi essere davvero pentiti (o lui è un ottimo attore oppureio nn l'ho mai visto così pentito, scuse, lacrime ecc. certo che, se mente, merita davvero l'oscar!)
magari così ho chiarito un paio di cose. e, credetemi, in questa situazione sto malissimo. so bene che basta rischiare una volta e so benissimo che in questa situazione mi ci sn andata a mettere io... 
allora mi copro il capo di cenere e dico: ok, sn stata un imbecille - però vi sarei grata di qc consiglio e nn solo critiche, a meno che nn siano costruttive... che male sto già abbastanza!


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ...e tantissime critiche. ma ora vado con ordine: 1. ho 28 anni
> 2. non sono una decerebrata nè tantomeno troppe tinte mi hanno ossigenato il cervello
> 3. il numero dell'altra io glielo avevo cancellato dopo che lui mi ha detto di avermi tradita, la storia del bambino me l'ha raccontata in una "seconda puntata" ore dopo (e il numero ormai l'avevo cancellato, altrimenti probabilmente gli avrei detto di chiamarla e l'incontro con lei sarebbe avvenuto ben prima)
> 4. abito all'estero, e mi sono trasferita per lui... quindi per me è difficile appoggiarmi a qualcuno qui e quindi, forse, mi appoggio troppo a lui, che probabilmente è la persona sbagliata. non è facile trovarsi una situazione di m... del genere quando nn si ha l'appoggio degli amici e della famiglia
> ...



Che sia di monito a tutti: l'infedeltà crea dipendenza e nuoce gravemente alla tua salute e a quella di chi ti sta intorno.


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ...e tantissime critiche. ma ora vado con ordine: 1. ho 28 anni
> 2. non sono una decerebrata nè tantomeno troppe tinte mi hanno ossigenato il cervello
> 3. il numero dell'altra io glielo avevo cancellato dopo che lui mi ha detto di avermi tradita, la storia del bambino me l'ha raccontata in una "seconda puntata" ore dopo (e il numero ormai l'avevo cancellato, altrimenti probabilmente gli avrei detto di chiamarla e l'incontro con lei sarebbe avvenuto ben prima)
> 4. abito all'estero, e mi sono trasferita per lui... quindi per me è difficile appoggiarmi a qualcuno qui e quindi, forse, mi appoggio troppo a lui, che probabilmente è la persona sbagliata. non è facile trovarsi una situazione di m... del genere quando nn si ha l'appoggio degli amici e della famiglia
> ...


 bè che consigli vorresti sentirti dare? che passerai una vita felicissima con lui? non penso proprio! forse dovevate pensare tutti e due a cosa andavate incontro! un figlio non basta a ricucire un rapporto...anzi se il rapporto non è solido nella maggior parte dei casi l'arrivo di un figlio lo distrugge definitivamente! 
immagino che tu stia soffrendo....ma io do ragione a Tubarao quanto ti dice che alla fine anche se starete insieme per il bambino condurrete due vite separate!


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

*forse è pura illusione*

ma io mi dico: quando uno tradisce, la cosa grave è il fatto di tradire la fiducia e il rapporto di "esclusività" con l'altro e di di mentirgli. ora, chissà quante persone tradiscono magari per mesi, e vengono poi perdonate (per nn parlare di quelle che nn vengono scoperte). in fondo, il fatto che ne sia nato un figlio altro nn è che una conseguenza del tradimento. conseguenza che, però nn avrebbe reso più "nobile" il suo gesto se nn ci fosse stata. quindi mi dico: quello che devi perdonare è il tradimento. so che il fatto che lui nn si occupi dell'altro bambino è egoista, però è l'unica soluzione che fare star un po' meglio me (lo so che mi sentirò dare dell'egoista.
ora mi trovo nella sitazione di essere a completamnete a terra, tant'è che la mia ginecologa mi ha messo in maternità anticipata per burn-out (anche se la storia nn la conosce) perchè vede in che stato sono. e il problema è che mi mancano le forze per cambiare qualcosa... quindi spero che il tempo sani le ferite e, sincermante, nn ho nessuna intenzione di tradire il mio ragazzo in futuro e, per come lo conosco, visto che stiamo insieme da quasi 6 anni, penso che nemmeno lui ne abbia nessuna intenzione. è lui il primo a cnn capacitarsi di come io possa perdonarlo o comunque continuare a stare con lui... dice che dimostro di essere una perona unica e splendisa e per questo mi vuole sposare... ma a me, sinceramente, del matrimonio, ora cm ora nn nme ne frega nulla... voglio solo stare un po' meglio...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ...e tantissime critiche. ma ora vado con ordine: 1. ho 28 anni
> 2. non sono una decerebrata nè tantomeno troppe tinte mi hanno ossigenato il cervello
> 3. il numero dell'altra io glielo avevo cancellato dopo che lui mi ha detto di avermi tradita, la storia del bambino me l'ha raccontata in una "seconda puntata" ore dopo (e il numero ormai l'avevo cancellato, altrimenti probabilmente gli avrei detto di chiamarla e l'incontro con lei sarebbe avvenuto ben prima)
> 4. abito all'estero, e mi sono trasferita per lui... quindi per me è difficile appoggiarmi a qualcuno qui e quindi, forse, mi appoggio troppo a lui, che probabilmente è la persona sbagliata. non è facile trovarsi una situazione di m... del genere quando nn si ha l'appoggio degli amici e della famiglia
> ...


 
a te sta bene un uomo che
per immaturità
irresponsabilità
incapacità di affrontare le conseguenze 
incapacità di affrontare la propria compagna
...
si disinteressa del figlio nato da una relazione passeggera?

perchè per "pesarlo" questo è più importante del fatto di averti tradito

e comunque leggi bene: noi i consigli e gli strumenti te li abbiamo dati


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ...e tantissime critiche. ma ora vado con ordine: 1. ho 28 anni
> 2. non sono una decerebrata nè tantomeno troppe tinte mi hanno ossigenato il cervello
> 3. il numero dell'altra io glielo avevo cancellato dopo che lui mi ha detto di avermi tradita, la storia del bambino me l'ha raccontata in una "seconda puntata" ore dopo (e il numero ormai l'avevo cancellato, altrimenti probabilmente gli avrei detto di chiamarla e l'incontro con lei sarebbe avvenuto ben prima)
> 4. abito all'estero, e mi sono trasferita per lui... quindi per me è difficile appoggiarmi a qualcuno qui e quindi, forse, mi appoggio troppo a lui, che probabilmente è la persona sbagliata. non è facile trovarsi una situazione di m... del genere quando nn si ha l'appoggio degli amici e della famiglia
> ...




Ma scusa, a te interessa solamente sapere se lui è pentito veramente oppure no? E del fatto che abbia un bambino di cui non gliene frega assolutamente niente, zero di zero, non ti interessa? Non è anche questo un fattore di estrema importanza nel fare di lui un "buono" oppure un "cattivo"? Che uomo è uno che si comporta così con un figlio SUO? A me sembra molto grave questa cosa. Il tradimento in sé (essendo io stata traditrice) posso pure capirlo, ma la bastardaggine nei confronti della propria prole assolutamente no. E' figlio suo, che lui lo volesse oppure no, rimane pur sempre suo figlio. Io con un uomo del genere mai al mondo penserei di "salvare il salvabile". E' pentito del tradimento ma che il bambino vada pure a fare in culo? No no, mi spiace ma per me la seconda è molto peggio della prima


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ...e tantissime critiche. ma ora vado con ordine: 1. ho 28 anni
> 2. non sono una decerebrata nè tantomeno troppe tinte mi hanno ossigenato il cervello
> 3. il numero dell'altra io glielo avevo cancellato dopo che lui mi ha detto di avermi tradita, la storia del bambino me l'ha raccontata in una "seconda puntata" ore dopo (e il numero ormai l'avevo cancellato, altrimenti probabilmente gli avrei detto di chiamarla e l'incontro con lei sarebbe avvenuto ben prima)
> 4. abito all'estero, e mi sono trasferita per lui... quindi per me è difficile appoggiarmi a qualcuno qui e quindi, forse, mi appoggio troppo a lui, che probabilmente è la persona sbagliata. non è facile trovarsi una situazione di m... del genere quando nn si ha l'appoggio degli amici e della famiglia
> ...


A che mese di gravidanza sei? Lo so che non e' una bella domanda, e' una cosa che non credo io riuscirei a fare, ma e' troppo tardi per l'interruzione? 
Sia che decidiate di proseguire assieme che da soli ti troverai ad affrontare molte difficoltà. Con un bimbo niente sara' più come prima, prima cimsaranno i suoi bisogni e poi i tuoi. Non nascondo che un figlio può darti molto, spesso più di un uomo (o di certi uomini).
Abiti da sola? Hai un lavoro? Per capire se sei indipendente o se dipendi da lui...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a te sta bene un uomo che
> per immaturità
> irresponsabilità
> incapacità di affrontare le conseguenze
> ...


ecco, abbiamo detto la stessa cosa


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma scusa, a te interessa solamente sapere se lui è pentito veramente oppure no? *E del fatto che abbia un bambino di cui non gliene frega assolutamente niente, zero di zero, non ti interessa? *Non è anche questo un fattore di estrema importanza nel fare di lui un "buono" oppure un "cattivo"? Che uomo è uno che si comporta così con un figlio SUO? A me sembra molto grave questa cosa. Il tradimento in sé (essendo io stata traditrice) posso pure capirlo, ma la bastardaggine nei confronti della propria prole assolutamente no. E' figlio suo, che lui lo volesse oppure no, rimane pur sempre suo figlio. Io con un uomo del genere mai al mondo penserei di "salvare il salvabile". E' pentito del tradimento ma che il bambino vada pure a fare in culo? No no, mi spiace ma per me la seconda è molto peggio della prima


pare che disinteressarsi del figlio avuto con l'altra serva per far stare meglio dorix


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> A che mese di gravidanza sei? Lo so che non e' una bella domanda, e' una cosa che non credo io riuscirei a fare, ma e' troppo tardi per l'interruzione?
> Sia che decidiate di proseguire assieme che da soli ti troverai ad affrontare molte difficoltà. Con un bimbo niente sara' più come prima, prima cimsaranno i suoi bisogni e poi i tuoi. Non nascondo che un figlio può darti molto, spesso più di un uomo (o di certi uomini).
> Abiti da sola? Hai un lavoro? Per capire se sei indipendente o se dipendi da lui...


è al quinto o al sesto, credo

lo sa da novembre


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ma io mi dico: quando uno tradisce, la cosa grave è il fatto di tradire la fiducia e il rapporto di "esclusività" con l'altro e di di mentirgli. ora, chissà quante persone tradiscono magari per mesi, e vengono poi perdonate (per nn parlare di quelle che nn vengono scoperte). i*n fondo, il fatto che ne sia nato un figlio altro nn è che una conseguenza del tradimento. conseguenza che, però nn avrebbe reso più "nobile" il suo gesto se nn ci fosse stata. quindi mi dico: quello che devi perdonare è il tradimento. so che il fatto che lui nn si occupi dell'altro bambino è egoista, però è l'unica soluzione che fare star un po' meglio me* (lo so che mi sentirò dare dell'egoista.
> ora mi trovo nella sitazione di essere a completamnete a terra, tant'è che la mia ginecologa mi ha messo in maternità anticipata per burn-out (anche se la storia nn la conosce) perchè vede in che stato sono. e il problema è che mi mancano le forze per cambiare qualcosa... quindi spero che il tempo sani le ferite e, sincermante, nn ho nessuna intenzione di tradire il mio ragazzo in futuro e, per come lo conosco, visto che stiamo insieme da quasi 6 anni, penso che nemmeno lui ne abbia nessuna intenzione. è lui il primo a cnn capacitarsi di come io possa perdonarlo o comunque continuare a stare con lui... dice che dimostro di essere una perona unica e splendisa e per questo mi vuole sposare... ma a me, sinceramente, del matrimonio, ora cm ora nn nme ne frega nulla... voglio solo stare un po' meglio...




Non riesco a credere che una donna che sta per diventare madre possa davvero pensare queste cose


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Doryx, a parte la lavata di capo, che però meritavi tutta, proviamo ad analizzare con un minimo di razionalità gli scenari che hai di fronte, tenendo ben presente che ogni tua azione da qui ai prossimi X anni dovranno avere come priorità assoluta il benessere di quel bimbo che porti dentro di te.

Scenario 1: Ti sposi. Un bel terno al lotto. Non ho la palla di vetro ma pronosticare una vita d'inferno per tutti e tre non è poi così difficile. Adesso dico veramente una cosa brutta: come stà messo lui economicamente ? Bene ? Allora si, sposatelo, non saresti certo la prima a fare un matrimonio d'interesse.

Scenario 2: Non ti sposi. Preparati a una bella lotta, perchè Mad Inseminator, il tuo uomo intendo, visto come si stà comportando con l'altra donna, è capace di sparire alla velocità della luce e non avrai il benchè minimo aiuto da parte sua.

Scenario 3: Non ti sposi e provi a ritornare in famiglia. Forse in questo modo, tra le mura domestiche e, si spera, con l'aiuto della tua famiglia e in un paese a te amico, riuscirai a trovare la serenità e la tranquillità per analizzare il pasticcio in cui ti sei messa.

Scenario 4: Questo succede solo nei film però. Date stò povero bambino in adozione e nel frattempo crescete un pò.

Comunque, un grosso in bocca al lupo, ne hai veramente bisogno.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ecco, abbiamo detto la stessa cosa





quintina ha detto:


> Non riesco a credere che una donna che sta per diventare madre possa davvero pensare queste cose



siam 2 anime gemelle 

:mexican:

chi l'avrebbe mai detto eh?:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Doryx, a parte la lavata di capo, che però meritavi tutta, proviamo ad analizzare con un minimo di razionalità gli scenari che hai di fronte, tenendo ben presente che ogni tua azione da qui ai prossimi X anni dovranno avere come priorità assoluta il benessere di quel bimbo che porti dentro di te.
> 
> Scenario 1: Ti sposi. Un bel terno al lotto. Non ho la palla di vetro ma pronosticare una vita d'inferno per tutti e tre non è poi così difficile. *Adesso dico veramente una cosa brutta: come stà messo lui economicamente ? Bene ? Allora si, sposatelo, non saresti certo la prima a fare un matrimonio d'interesse.*
> 
> ...



Secondo me non hai detto una brutta cosa. Assolutamente. Meglio essere razionali almeno in certe cose


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

*all'inizio ho insistito*

perchè si occupasse un minimo del bambino, poi ho lasciato perdere perchè mi faceva star troppo male e lui diceva che nn poteva farlo perchè mi avrebbe ferita ulteriormente. gli ho quindi chiesto se si sarebbe occupato del bambino se nn ci fossi stata io e mi ha detto che nn lo sa, ma che di sicuro avrebbe mantenuto dei contatti cn lei, cosa che ora nn fa perchè nn vuole far star male me...
io comunque sono alla 25° settimana di gravidanza e ho un contratto di lavoro che scade a fine aprile, prima dell'inizio della maternitò. quindi sì, sono finanziarimente dipendente da lui... almeno fintanto che nn riesco a ricominciare a lavorare...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siam 2 anime gemelle
> 
> :mexican:
> 
> chi l'avrebbe mai detto eh?:carneval:


ma qualcosa non torna... 

io lurida e baciona e tu maestra di vita...


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> perchè si occupasse un minimo del bambino, poi ho lasciato perdere perchè mi faceva star troppo male e lui diceva che nn poteva farlo perchè mi avrebbe ferita ulteriormente. gli ho quindi chiesto se si sarebbe occupato del bambino se nn ci fossi stata io e mi ha detto che nn lo sa, ma che di sicuro avrebbe mantenuto dei contatti cn lei, cosa che ora nn fa perchè nn vuole far star male me...
> io comunque sono alla 25° settimana di gravidanza e ho un contratto di lavoro che scade a fine aprile, prima dell'inizio della maternitò. quindi sì, sono finanziarimente dipendente da lui... almeno fintanto che nn riesco a ricominciare a lavorare...


Immaturo?
Superficiale?
Opportunista?
..................?
..........?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma qualcosa non torna...
> 
> io lurida e baciona e tu maestra di vita...


sarà una lurida vita per maestre di baci


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> perchè si occupasse un minimo del bambino, poi ho lasciato perdere perchè mi faceva star troppo male e lui diceva che nn poteva farlo perchè mi avrebbe ferita ulteriormente. gli ho quindi chiesto se si sarebbe occupato del bambino se nn ci fossi stata io e mi ha detto che nn lo sa, ma che di sicuro avrebbe mantenuto dei contatti cn lei, cosa che ora nn fa perchè nn vuole far star male me...
> io comunque sono alla 25° settimana di gravidanza e ho un contratto di lavoro che scade a fine aprile, prima dell'inizio della maternitò. quindi sì, sono finanziarimente dipendente da lui... almeno fintanto che nn riesco a ricominciare a lavorare...


a questo punto la priorità è lui (il bambino)e devi fare tutto ciò che predisponga al meglio il suo futuro (per ora) immediato.
per questo ti faccio un in bocca al lupo; vedrai che una volta nato ti riempirà talmente tanto d'amore da ripagarti dalla sofferenza ma sii matura e responsabile almeno tu


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

Obiettivamente a lei non compete nulla nei confronti del bambino, l'unico a doversi sentire uno schifo è il padre, è sua la responsabilità.
Contenta lei di stare con uno che si disinteressa del figlio, io non lo farei. 
A prescindere non sarei tornata con lui, dopo averlo scoperto.
Si potrebbe allargare il discorso e, provocatoriamente, dire che se così fosse anche tutte noi dovremmo pensare ai figli delle altre, in certi momenti, e riflettere su che tipo di persone frequentiamo.

La verità è che a lei di quel bambino non gliene frega nulla, è concentrata solo su se stessa. Nessuno in questa storia ha brillato per maturità. 

La strada per superare il tradimento è lunghissima, per questo ti dico di non percorrerla ora, pensa solo a tuo figlio!


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

No comment......
Allora la storia della mia famiglia... o meglio del quel gradissimo uomo che è mi9o padre.... è un poco diversa.....
La povera disgraziata di colei che mi ha concepito non sapeva nulla.......

ma cavolo dico io!!! 
come fa un uomo poter dirsi capace di amare se ABBANDONA sangue del suo SANGUE!!!

Questa è la terza volta che scrivo questo concetto!!
Ragiona!
Ora sarai inanmorata, ti sentirai persa, sei sola, etc etc....
Ma guarda in faccia la realtà......
LUI ti ha tradita! messo incinta un altra! abbandonando SUO figlio!
Perdonami e ora sarò dura.... ma tu per lui sei una straniera.... 
SUO figlio HA il SUO SANGUE!

Cerca di intravedere ciò che io intendo per straniera......
Non prendertela, ma da esperienza simile vissuta però da parte di figlia, ti dico, guarda quell'uomo e cosa stia facendo!
ABBANDONARE un FIGLIO!!!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Obiettivamente a lei non compete nulla nei confronti del bambino, l'unico a doversi sentire uno schifo è il padre, è sua la responsabilità.
> Contenta lei di stare con uno che si disinteressa del figlio, io non lo farei.
> A prescindere non sarei tornata con lui, dopo averlo scoperto.
> Si potrebbe allargare il discorso e, provocatoriamente, dire che se così fosse anche tutte noi dovremmo pensare ai figli delle altre, in certi momenti, e riflettere su che tipo di persone frequentiamo.
> ...


 
lei deve pensare al suo bambino 
non a quello dell'altra
e proprio pensando al suo
deve capire cosa vuol fare della sua vita e che ruolo vi dovrà svolgere un uomo che con lei e con l'altro suo figlio (di lui e dell'altra) si è comportato come lei racconta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Obiettivamente a lei non compete nulla nei confronti del bambino, l'unico a doversi sentire uno schifo è il padre, è sua la responsabilità.
> Contenta lei di stare con uno che si disinteressa del figlio, io non lo farei.
> A prescindere non sarei tornata con lui, dopo averlo scoperto.
> *Si potrebbe allargare il discorso e, provocatoriamente, dire che se così fosse anche tutte noi dovremmo pensare ai figli delle altre, in certi momenti, e riflettere su che tipo di persone frequentiamo.*
> ...



Scusa ma puoi spiegare meglio che cosa intendi?

Mi sembra che nessuno qui le abbia detto che LEI dovrebbe occuparsi (o preoccuparsi) di quel bambino, ma semplicemente che lui è un grandissimo pezzo di merda perché non lo fa


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma puoi spiegare meglio che cosa intendi?
> 
> Mi sembra che nessuno qui le abbia detto che LEI dovrebbe occuparsi (o preoccuparsi) di quel bambino, ma semplicemente che lui è un grandissimo pezzo di merda perché non lo fa


 allora...al momento in cui sai che lui ha un figlio con un 'altra devi pretendere che si prenda le sue responsabilità , altrimenti non è un uomo con cui puoi continuare a stare...per me.
dopodiché vale quanto ho detto sopra


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2011)

*Mio dio*

Ho letto solo adesso che hai 28 anni....no dico 28anni!!!Ma quando hai scoperto il tradimento un calcio nel sedere no?Scommetto che quell'uomo di m.....che hai accanto non sa che lo hai cornificato vero?Guarda in questa storia faccio fatica a decidere chi di voi è la persona più squallida.....fate veramente schifo tutti....e neanche poco!Ma con quale coraggio sei andata con lui con il rischio di rimanere incinta dopo certi antefatti?Non credo si debba commetare oltre....!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora...al momento in cui sai che lui ha un figlio con un 'altra devi pretendere che si prenda le sue responsabilità , *altrimenti non è un uomo con cui puoi continuare a stare*...per me.
> dopodiché vale quanto ho detto sopra


sì, ecco... io penso che più che "pretendere" che lui lo faccia mi aspetterei che lui lo facesse di sua iniziativa.

e sul grassettato concordo


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, ecco... io penso che più che "pretendere" che lui lo faccia mi aspetterei che lui lo facesse di sua iniziativa.
> 
> e sul grassettato concordo


 
quooooootooooooooo


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pare che disinteressarsi del figlio avuto con l'altra serva per far stare meglio dorix


 bel modo di stare meglio........


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Ho riletto tutto e sono arrivato alla conclusione che questo thread è palesemente un fake!

Mi rifiuto di credere che esistano persona tanto egoiste e pericolosamente ignoranti dai.

Chiudo qui con questo scempio di thread. :blank:


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma puoi spiegare meglio che cosa intendi?
> 
> Mi sembra che nessuno qui le abbia detto che LEI dovrebbe occuparsi (o preoccuparsi) di quel bambino, ma semplicemente che lui è un grandissimo pezzo di merda perché non lo fa


Era in riferimento al discorso su come faccia lei, madre, a stare con un tipo del genere,e come faccia lei a pensare certe cose (credo sia un tuo post, non ricordo). 
Non vedo il perché non dovrebbe pensarlo, è egoista, crede di amare (...)quell'uomo e preferisce pensare a se stessa piuttosto che a quel bambino.
Solo per il fatto di essere madri, non vuol dire mettere davanti a se stessi il benessere del bambino di un'altra, anche se il padre è unico. 
Lei è madre del suo bambino, ama lui, ma non se ne frega se lui  non si occupa del figlio avuto con l'amante. A lei interessa solo quello che la riguarda strettamente.
Le/gli amanti non s'interessano (quasi mai) della vita coniugale dell'amato (compreso assistenza ai figli...), l'importante è quello che hanno loro...eppure rimangono innamorate (chi lo sia, ovvio) di quell'uomo.
Mi sembra un situazione alquanto "comune"...
Che poi lui sia una fetecchia di uomo...beh questo è palese.





Amoremio ha detto:


> lei deve pensare al suo bambino
> non a quello dell'altra
> e proprio pensando al suo
> deve capire cosa vuol fare della sua vita e che ruolo vi dovrà svolgere un uomo che con lei e con l'altro suo figlio (di lui e dell'altra) si è comportato come lei racconta


Io invece penso che debba dedicarsi a suo figlio e basta, per ora.


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutto e sono arrivato alla conclusione che questo thread è palesemente un fake!
> 
> Mi rifiuto di credere che esistano persona tanto egoiste e pericolosamente ignoranti dai.
> 
> Chiudo qui con questo scempio di thread. :blank:


KID... esistono persone peggiori, dammi retta!!!!! 
può benissimo essere tutto reale... purtroppo...... lo so per esperienza....
.... 

ma appunto per esperienza dico

Ragionare su ciò che ha fatto e sta facendo LUI!
nel momento che il bambino/a nascerà e crescerà e saprà chi era il padre, non riuscirà più a guardarlo in faccia.... non tanto perchè forse lui rimarra con lei ma per il fatto di aver abbandonato un altro figlio!


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, ecco... io penso che più che "pretendere" che lui lo faccia mi aspetterei *che lui lo facesse di sua iniziativa*.
> 
> e sul grassettato concordo


 ovvio ma non saremmo qui a discutere


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> KID... esistono persone peggiori, dammi retta!!!!!
> può benissimo essere tutto reale... purtroppo...... lo so per esperienza....
> ....
> 
> ...



Si ma dai... è chiaro che stiamo parlando di una persona non sana di mente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Era in riferimento al discorso su come faccia lei, madre, a stare con un tipo del genere,e come faccia lei a pensare certe cose (credo sia un tuo post, non ricordo).
> Non vedo il perché non dovrebbe pensarlo, è egoista, crede di amare (...)quell'uomo e preferisce pensare a se stessa piuttosto che a quel bambino.
> *Solo per il fatto di essere madri, non vuol dire mettere davanti a se stessi il benessere del bambino di un'altra, anche se il padre è unico. *
> Lei è madre del suo bambino, ama lui, ma non se ne frega se lui  non si occupa del figlio avuto con l'amante. A lei interessa solo quello che la riguarda strettamente.
> ...


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma dai... è chiaro che stiamo parlando di una persona non sana di mente.


 oppure di un masochismo esaltato all'ennesima potenza! una persona che mette in moto il cervello non le fa ste caxxate!


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma vedi, io non intendevo dire questo. Secondo me è inconcepibile che lei possa continuare ad "amare" un uomo che si disinteressa di suo figlio, ma NON perché dovrebbe interessarle (a lei) del figlio dell'altra, ma semplicemente perché - secondo me - un uomo che si disinteressa del proprio figlio è un uomo di merda, quindi non capisco come possa continuare a stare con lui, in quanto uomo di merda. Punto. Il focus del mio discorso è LUI come uomo, non tanto il _benessere_ del bambino


 Quoto! :up:


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> oppure di un masochismo esaltato all'ennesima potenza!


E quindi di una malattia.


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma dai... è chiaro che stiamo parlando di una persona non sana di mente.


Kid,
purtroppo non sempre si può giudicare così, ti dico che ci sono diversi fattori da considerare... non posso ora e non voglio ora raccontare la storia della mia famiglia....
Ma mettici:
genitori fortemente ipocriti dove la facciata è fondamentale... l'onore è fondamentale.... = figlia incinta di un mascalzone? bene se lo sposa o comunque se lo tiene lui ed il figlio!
lei forse è innamorata, ok è un pdm, fallocefalo, ma lo sappiamo bene che nel momento che si ama si è ciechi e magari mettici pure poca autostima, dignità sotto i piedi, paura di stare sola etc etc, quante persone si innamorano di carcerati? mafiosi? etc etc?
Eta' .. credi davvero che a 28 anni si è maturi? Bhe anagraficamente si sicuramente, ma non è detto che lo si è ci sono persone immature che hanno 50 anni!
ogni storia ha un suo background così come ogni persona ha un suo background.
Io dal di fuori e per aver vissuto una storia simile (premetto io concepita no io incinta!!) dico solo di guardare ciò che lui sta facendo ha fatto e sicuramente farà.....


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma vedi, io non intendevo dire questo. *Secondo me è inconcepibile che lei possa continuare ad "amare" un uomo che si disinteressa di suo figlio,* ma NON perché dovrebbe interessarle (a lei) del figlio dell'altra, ma semplicemente perché - secondo me - un uomo che si disinteressa del proprio figlio è un uomo di merda, quindi non capisco come possa continuare a stare con lui, in quanto uomo di merda. Punto. Il focus del mio discorso è LUI come uomo, non tanto il _benessere_ del bambino


E' quello che fanno moltissime donne...ma non è proprio amore come lo intendiamo noi è un qualcosa più simile a: tanto non lo ha fatto a me, è del bambino dell'altra che non si occupa, mica del mio!


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' quello che fanno moltissime donne...ma non è proprio amore come lo intendiamo noi è un qualcosa più simile a: tanto non lo ha fatto a me, è del bambino dell'altra che non si occupa, mica del mio!


oppure..... io riuscirò a tenerlo a bada, non ci sono riuscita con mio padre riuscirò con lui.... mai pensato a questi risvolti psicologici?


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Kid,
> purtroppo non sempre si può giudicare così, ti dico che ci sono diversi fattori da considerare... non posso ora e non voglio ora raccontare la storia della mia famiglia....
> Ma mettici:
> genitori fortemente ipocriti dove la facciata è fondamentale... l'onore è fondamentale.... = figlia incinta di un mascalzone? bene se lo sposa o comunque se lo tiene lui ed il figlio!
> ...


 scusa ma io sono d'accordissimo con KID! 
caspita ma a 28 anni ti vai a rovinare la vita cosi? lei sta con un uomo che se ne frega altamente dell'altro figlio! e che futuro potrà dare a questo che sta arrivando? e se tra un po lui si stufa e la lascia? poi va a fare un figlio con un'altra e molla questo che ora stanno per avere insieme? 

io non riesco a trovare nessun appiglio per giustificare nessuno dei due...mi sono riletta i vari post più volte per cercare una giustificazione ma proprio non riesco a trovarla!


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> oppure..... io riuscirò a tenerlo a bada, non ci sono riuscita con mio padre riuscirò con lui.... mai pensato a questi risvolti psicologici?


Anche...l'importante è che non tocchi a lei...


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma io sono d'accordissimo con KID!
> caspita ma a 28 anni ti vai a rovinare la vita cosi? lei sta con un uomo che se ne frega altamente dell'altro figlio! e che futuro potrà dare a questo che sta arrivando? e se tra un po lui si stufa e la lascia? poi va a fare un figlio con un'altra e molla questo che ora stanno per avere insieme?
> 
> io non riesco a trovare nessun appiglio per giustificare nessuno dei due...mi sono riletta i vari post più volte per cercare una giustificazione ma proprio non riesco a trovarla!


no Simy, ho scritto forse male, io non sto giustificando nessuno.
Rispondevo a Kid per quanto concerne il fatto fake di questa storia, e per ciò che ho vissuto posso ben dire che sono cose che succedono.....
Avvoia se succedono, ciò che ho sempre scritto qui e consigliato a lei è di considerare ciò che LUI sta facendo! abbandonando sangue del suo sangue!!!
Ed il bambino che nascerà una volta che scoprirà tutto anche se lui non lo lascerà sicuramente non lo guarderà più in faccia!!!


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Kid,
> purtroppo non sempre si può giudicare così, ti dico che ci sono diversi fattori da considerare... non posso ora e non voglio ora raccontare la storia della mia famiglia....
> Ma mettici:
> genitori fortemente ipocriti dove la facciata è fondamentale... l'onore è fondamentale.... = figlia incinta di un mascalzone? bene se lo sposa o comunque se lo tiene lui ed il figlio!
> ...


I figli sono innocenti, non esistono giustificazioni. Punto. Arrivare ad essere così egoisti da compromettere la vita di un essere innocente, è da galera.

Sei accecata dall'amore per un coglione? Ok, ma almeno usa il cervello.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' quello che fanno moltissime donne...ma non è proprio amore come lo intendiamo noi è un qualcosa più simile a: tanto non lo ha fatto a me, è del bambino dell'altra che non si occupa, mica del mio!


Sì, Eliade, ma sempre di un bambino si tratta. Forse tu non sei mamma e non puoi capire del tutto quello che dico, ma ti assicuro che quando sei mamma diventi più "empatica" nei confronti dei bambini in generale, sia che siano i tuoi che quelli degli altri. Ti faccio un esempio: io quando hanno ammazzato Tommy Onofri ho pianto per almeno una settimana. idem quando è morto Samuele a Cogne. Per le due gemelline scomparse sono sconvolta ancora adesso e non so come faccia a sopravvivere la mamma. Sicuramente quando non ero mamma non ero così sensibile a certe cose. E lo so: sono stata amante di un uomo con un bimbo piccolo. E ti assicuro che la cosa che più mi faceva stare male era proprio il pensiero di quel bambino. E ancora adesso mi sento in colpa. Se ti dico che ho trovato su FB il profilo della moglie del mio inglese dove sono pubblicate 4 o 5 foto del bambino... e regolarmente vado a guardarle... e mi sento davvero una merda.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' quello che fanno moltissime donne...ma non è proprio amore come lo intendiamo noi è un qualcosa più simile a: tanto non lo ha fatto a me, è del bambino dell'altra che non si occupa, mica del mio!


E' capitata una cosa ad una mia conoscente. Questa era fidanzata storica con il classico bel partito del paese, rampollo di una delle famiglie più (a) impaccate di soldi (b) conosciuta della piccola città in cui vivevo allora.

Lui,ovviamente un cretino con la C maiuscola, ha la bella idea di mettere incinta più o meno nello stesso periodo sia la moglie che la segretaria (hanno partorito con due settimane di differenza). Quando me lo hanno raccontato ho pensato, credendo di conoscere lei: adesso divorziano e lei gli leva tutto. Macchè, la paracula ha ritenuto opportuno rimanere sposata con lui, mantenendo il tenore di vita che lui gli consente di condurre, e tenerlo finalmente al guinzaglio corto, cosa che non le era mai riuscita prima.


----------



## Sole (6 Aprile 2011)

Di solito cerco sempre di mettermi nei panni delle persone e tendo a non partire mai in quarta con giudizi castranti e parziali. Forse perchè sono figlia di una persona che ha fatto tanti sbagli, li ha pagati duramente e ho avuto il privilegio di capire che, anche fra gli ultimi degli ultimi, c'è sempre chi merita una parola buona.

Ma c'è una categoria di persone che giudico male a prescindere, senza mezze misure e per le quali non trovo scuse. Sono le persone che si disinteressano dei figli che loro stessi mettono al mondo.

Per questo credo che tu stia per mettere al mondo il figlio di un uomo che nel mio mondo ideale non dovrebbe nemmeno avere la possibilità di procreare.

E a questo punto penso che il suo tradimento sia davvero una ventata di aria fresca rispetto al disinteresse che prova nei confronti di suo figlio, che risentirà per sempre di questa vana figura paterna e dovrà farci i conti per tutta la vita.

Auguri a tutti.


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche...l'importante è che non tocchi a lei...


Ecco.... io essendoci passata (ripeto da concepita e non da ragazza incinta) farei delle scelte ben ponderate..... ma non le esprimo qui la vita è la sua... basta che si prenda le responsabilità e la coscienza che ora LEI non è più SOLA, ma ha dentro a se una creatura che non centra NULLA


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> I figli sono innocenti, non esistono giustificazioni. Punto. Arrivare ad essere così egoisti da compromettere la vita di un essere innocente, è da galera.
> 
> Sei accecata dall'amore per un coglione? Ok, ma almeno usa il cervello.


e vuoi che io non lo sappia?
sai quanta sofferenza???? Lo so!!!

per me in questa faccenda esistono solo due vie di uscita.... 
ormai la frittata è fatta.....


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> I figli sono innocenti, non esistono giustificazioni. Punto. Arrivare ad essere così egoisti da compromettere la vita di un essere innocente, è da galera.
> 
> Sei accecata dall'amore per un coglione? Ok, ma almeno usa il cervello.


 straquoto:up:


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, Eliade, ma sempre di un bambino si tratta. Forse tu non sei mamma e non puoi capire del tutto quello che dico, ma ti assicuro che quando sei mamma diventi più "empatica" nei confronti dei bambini in generale, sia che siano i tuoi che quelli degli altri. Ti faccio un esempio: io quando hanno ammazzato Tommy Onofri ho pianto per almeno una settimana. idem quando è morto Samuele a Cogne. Per le due gemelline scomparse sono sconvolta ancora adesso e non so come faccia a sopravvivere la mamma. Sicuramente quando non ero mamma non ero così sensibile a certe cose. E lo so: sono stata amante di un uomo con un bimbo piccolo. E ti assicuro che la cosa che più mi faceva stare male era proprio il pensiero di quel bambino. E ancora adesso mi sento in colpa. Se ti dico che ho trovato su FB il profilo della moglie del mio inglese dove sono pubblicate 4 o 5 foto del bambino... e regolarmente vado a guardarle... e mi sento davvero una merda.


Ma non tutte quintina. Mia madre non l'ha fatto, una mia amica (madre da poco più di anno) non si è dispiaciuta più di tanto, un'altra poi (anche lei madre da pochissimo) nemmeno sapeva della scomparsa delle gemelline, ne si è particolarmente scomposta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non tutte quintina. Mia madre non l'ha fatto, una mia amica (madre da poco più di anno) non si è dispiaciuta più di tanto, un'altra poi (anche lei madre da pochissimo) nemmeno sapeva della scomparsa delle gemelline, ne si è particolarmente scomposta.


Allora forse sono io che oltre a essere lurida, baciona, antica... sono anche un po' troppo zenzibbile 


comunque è vero che ogni volta che succede qualcosa a qualche bambino mi sconvolgo perché mi immedesimo tantissimo


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *Allora forse sono io che oltre a essere lurida, baciona, antica... sono anche un po' troppo zenzibbile*
> 
> 
> comunque è vero che ogni volta che succede qualcosa a qualche bambino mi sconvolgo perché mi immedesimo tantissimo


Pure?
Eh qui la lista aumenta!


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> no Simy, ho scritto forse male, io non sto giustificando nessuno.
> Rispondevo a Kid per quanto concerne il fatto fake di questa storia, e per ciò che ho vissuto posso ben dire che sono cose che succedono.....
> Avvoia se succedono, ciò che ho sempre scritto qui e consigliato a lei è di considerare ciò che LUI sta facendo! abbandonando sangue del suo sangue!!!
> Ed il bambino che nascerà una volta che scoprirà tutto anche se lui non lo lascerà sicuramente non lo guarderà più in faccia!!!


 ah ok! scusa avevo capito male!
cmq per quanto riguarda lei il danno ormai l'ha bello che fatto! che cosa dovrebbe considerare ora? doveva pensarci prima di mettere al mondo un figlio con un uomo che non sa nemmeno cosa significhi essere "uomo"


----------



## Rita1973 (6 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ok! scusa avevo capito male!
> cmq per quanto riguarda lei il danno ormai l'ha bello che fatto! che cosa dovrebbe considerare ora? doveva pensarci prima di mettere al mondo un figlio con un uomo che non sa nemmeno cosa significhi essere "uomo"


eggià.. infatti dal mio punto di vista esistono solo due soluzioni... e di queste due sicuramente non ne  fa parte LUI!


----------



## feeling (6 Aprile 2011)

Dorix, 
Mi spiace dirti certe cose durante questo delicato momento, anche perche il tuo malessere viene invitabilmente riflesso sul piccolo, e lui questo non se lo meriterebbe.

che ti piaccia o no, tuo figli e il figlio dell'altra HANNO GLI STESSI DIRITTI di godere della presenza di un padra (che tipo di padre credo non sia necessario ribadirlo). 
Per quanto un uomo possa essere un pessimo compagno, a volte può riscoprirsi uno speldido padre, ma decisamente non è questo il caso.
Cosa vuol dire "avrebbe tenuto in contatti con l'altra?"
Contatti???
Un figlio ci si fa il bidet con i contatti. Un padre deve essere presente, fisicamente, emotivamente, responsabilmente.

Tuo figlio e suo figlio, che ti piaccia o meno, SONO FRATELLI!!!! e come tali
anno il diritto di potere instaurare un rapporto nonostante il trittico dal quale provengano, non sia dei migliori.

Se l'altra ha gia una figli a di 13 anni, comporta che abbia almeno 30 anni.
Mio consiglio? Vi trovate tutti da un bravo avvocato, cercate di capire se lui riesce a mantenere tutte e due, e crescete i vostri bambini con tutto l'amore che potete, e lui dovra essere presente come padre per l'uno quanto per l'altro.
Il padre non è un optional!!! Se c'è bene se no amen....è una necessità.

Mi sono sentita dire qui, che nel mio matrimonio non si vede una briciola d'amore, ma sono certa che l'assenza di amore sia un'altra cosa, appunto...

Cmq, oggi ho letto che una bimba di 12 anni, in gita scolastica, ha partorito il figlio del padre che la violentava, quindi è proprio vero che c'è sempre chi sta peggio, ma questo non è un buon motivo per scherzare con le vite umane.

P.S. ultimo consiglio, ma per lui? UNA BELLA VASECTOMIA PREMIO, onde evitare.....

Tanti tanti tanti tanti auguri, perche come dice sabina, crescre un figlio, le notti in bianco, i pianti struggenti e inconsolabili, sono solo la punta dell'iceberg.


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> perchè si occupasse un minimo del bambino, poi ho lasciato perdere perchè mi faceva star troppo male e lui diceva che nn poteva farlo perchè mi avrebbe ferita ulteriormente. gli ho quindi chiesto se si sarebbe occupato del bambino se nn ci fossi stata io e mi ha detto che nn lo sa, ma che di sicuro avrebbe mantenuto dei contatti cn lei, cosa che ora nn fa perchè nn vuole far star male me...
> io comunque sono alla 25° settimana di gravidanza e ho un contratto di lavoro che scade a fine aprile, prima dell'inizio della maternitò. quindi sì, sono finanziarimente dipendente da lui... almeno fintanto che nn riesco a ricominciare a lavorare...


Il suo non occuparsi di SUO figlio non e' un gesto d'amore nei tuoi confronti. E' solo un gesto egoistico. Lui non vuole fare il padre di quel figlio, ha una fottuta paura, il fatto di non avere un buon rapporto con l'altra accentua la sua difficoltà. Perciò non considerarla una delicatezza nei tuoi confronti, la sua e' solo una giustificazione per la sua coscienza. E' molto più semplice sparire e fregarsene. L'ha almeno riconosciuto questo figlio? Gli passa degli alimenti? Erano in due quando e' stato concepito.
Devi guardare i fatti e non le parole. E' un uomo vigliacco, immaturo. Io una persona così accanto non la vorrei come padre di mio figlio. E come puoi tu, che tra poco diventerai madre, sentirti meglio perché lui e' sparito con l'altro figlio. Un bambino non chiede di venire al mondo. Mi dispiace dirtelo ma sei una persona molto immatura. Ricorda che quello che lui fa a lei e che gli riesce così facile lo potrà fare anche a te.
Le strade non sono molte, quelle che ti ha elencato Turabao. Tanto tra poco sarai alle prese tra pannolini, rigurgiti, tette doloranti, notti in bianco e vedrai che al suo tradimento avrai meno tempo per pensarci. Magari riuscirai a vedere lui anche per quello che realmente e': uno stronzo egoista. Un figlio e' un figlio!


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Dorix,
> Mi spiace dirti certe cose durante questo delicato momento, anche perche il tuo malessere viene invitabilmente riflesso sul piccolo, e lui questo non se lo meriterebbe.
> 
> che ti piaccia o no, tuo figli e il figlio dell'altra HANNO GLI STESSI DIRITTI di godere della presenza di un padra (che tipo di padre credo non sia necessario ribadirlo).
> ...





Sabina ha detto:


> Il suo non occuparsi di SUO figlio non e' un gesto d'amore nei tuoi confronti. E' solo un gesto egoistico. Lui non vuole fare il padre di quel figlio, ha una fottuta paura, il fatto di non avere un buon rapporto con l'altra accentua la sua difficoltà. Perciò non considerarla una delicatezza nei tuoi confronti, la sua e' solo una giustificazione per la sua coscienza. E' molto più semplice sparire e fregarsene. L'ha almeno riconosciuto questo figlio? Gli passa degli alimenti? Erano in due quando e' stato concepito.
> Devi guardare i fatti e non le parole. E' un uomo vigliacco, immaturo. Io una persona così accanto non la vorrei come padre di mio figlio. E come puoi tu, che tra poco diventerai madre, sentirti meglio perché lui e' sparito con l'altro figlio. Un bambino non chiede di venire al mondo. Mi dispiace dirtelo ma sei una persona molto immatura. Ricorda che quello che lui fa a lei e che gli riesce così facile lo potrà fare anche a te.
> Le strade non sono molte, quelle che ti ha elencato Turabao. Tanto tra poco sarai alle prese tra pannolini, rigurgiti, tette doloranti, notti in bianco e vedrai che al suo tradimento avrai meno tempo per pensarci. Magari riuscirai a vedere lui anche per quello che realmente e': uno stronzo egoista. Un figlio e' un figlio!


 quoto entrambe! :up:


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

Con il senno del poi...tu non dovevi dare o due si o due no, ma semplicemente viste le basi di tutto dovevi sicuramente dire un no per il figlio ed un quasi no per il padre, perchè sinceramente, come puoi fidarti di un lurido essere così??? Lui suo figlio non lo caga manco di striscio, che pezzo di merda, pensa se ti mollasse dopo la nascita del tuo, pensa!!! Ti conviene andare con lui da un bell'avvocato in cui mette per iscritto chiaro e tondo qualcosa per sicurezza.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bel modo di stare meglio........


l'ha detto lei


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutto e sono arrivato alla conclusione che questo thread è palesemente un *fake*!
> 
> Mi rifiuto di credere che esistano persona tanto egoiste e pericolosamente ignoranti dai.
> 
> Chiudo qui con questo scempio di thread. :blank:


oggi si dice bricconcelli birichini
e in giro per il forum ce n'è più d'uno secondo me


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma vedi, io non intendevo dire questo. Secondo me è inconcepibile che lei possa continuare ad "amare" un uomo che si disinteressa di suo figlio, ma NON perché dovrebbe interessarle (a lei) del figlio dell'altra, ma semplicemente perché - secondo me - un uomo che si disinteressa del proprio figlio è un uomo di merda, quindi non capisco come possa continuare a stare con lui, in quanto uomo di merda. Punto. Il focus del mio discorso è LUI come uomo, non tanto il _benessere_ del bambino


:up:


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ha detto lei


 si si lo so che l'ha detto lei! ma io non riesco proprio a capacitarmi di come si possa fare una cosa del genere! :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si si lo so che l'ha detto lei! ma io non riesco proprio a capacitarmi di come si possa fare una cosa del genere! :unhappy:


Si può, se il figlio nasce da una storia in cui tu stesso dicevi che non valeva un tubo, se tu dicevi che avresti sposato comunque la tua fidanzata e se tu le hai detto di abortire, perchè comunque non saresti stato con lei e lei non si è fatta più trovare per i mesi successivi, fino a che il tutto non era un dato di fatto. Il coglione per me si è sentito preso per il culo ( e se lo merita, visto che ha preso per il culo), ma tant'è che adesso ha un figlioletto e che forse forse dovrebbe fargli prorpio da parte e forse forse era meglio che si comprava dei preservativi il tirchiomante del cazzo.


----------



## elena (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono nuova nel forum e, cn un grande balzo di fantasia, sn qui a parlare di tradimento, subito purtroppo.
> il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita a ottobre e novembre del 2009 e me l'ha raccontato a maggio del 2010 per non appesantirmi mentre scrivevo la tesi, che ho consegnato, appunto, a maggio. e ci credo che aveva paura a raccontarmi l'accaduto: ha incontarto per caso una sua ex (e qui il caso ci può stare, visto che erano stati insieme solo un paio di mesi 10 anni fa), da cosa nasce cosa e alla fine sn andati oltre, e questo ben più di una volta. la cosa sconvolgente è che lui sostiene di essere riuscito a tenere a bada i sensi di colpa con il pensiero che io nn l'avrei mai saputo (era un periodo di noia nel nostro rapporto, tant'è che anche io avevo pensato di tradirlo... solo che poi hanno prevalso i sensi di colpa e ho lasciato perdere). a me però fa male sapere che lui mi ha mentito, che io magari lo chiamavo e lui nn rispondeva e poi, il giorno dopo, mi diceva di essersi addormentato. oppure rispondeva (me l'ha raccontato lui) e usciva sul balcone di lei per parlarmi... e io scema che pensavo fosse a casa oppure dal suo migliore amico :unhappy: ...
> ma la cosa nn finisce qui: lei è rimasta incinta e a luglio 2010 è nato il bambino. lei ha scoperto di essere incinta a fine novembre, lui e le ha detto di abortire, che la cosa doveva restare "di puro divertimento" e che sapeva che la storia nn sarebbe diventata seria e che nn voleva figli da lei, ma semmai da me (questa seconda cosa, cioè che lui avrebbe voluto figli da me e nn da lei, tra l'altro, me l'ha detta lei e nn lui!). fatto sta che lei nn gli rispondeva più al telefono e ha pure traslocato, cambiamndo quindi pure indirizzo e numero di telefono fisso. lui a quel punto pensava che fosse tutto un'invenzione di lei per farci separare, visto che nn si era più fatta viva. scaduti i tre mesi dopo i quali nn si può più abortire, lei si è rifatta viva cn lui per chiedergli cm sarebbe andata avanti la situazione. lui le ha detto che gliel'aveva già detto, che da lei nn voleva nulla e hanno litigato e nn si sono più nè visti nè sentiti. quando lui poi a maggio mi ha raccontato la storia, la mia prima reazione a caldo è stata di cancellargli il numero di lei dal telefonino (quindi lui nn aveva più modo di contattarla). ad agosto lei gli ha mandato un sms insultandolo e dicendogli che aveva il bambino più carino del mondo e manco voleva vederlo. a quel punto io l'ho costretto a chiamarla, ora che riaveva il numero, e a dirle che saremo andati da lei. io speravo di avere più chiarezza in tutto ciò. in realtà ho solo scoperto che lui sapeva benissimo che lei nn prendeva la pillola (lui sostiene che lei gli avesse detto che in 13 anni nn era mai successo nulla - lei ha una figlia di 13 anni che si tira su da sola - e che quindi nn era poi così rischioso... ma dico, si può essere così scemi... cioè nn vuoi essere beccato e ti comporti così?? nn capisco...). vedere il bambino è stato un dolore immenso, anche se la botta mi è arrivata un paio di giorni dopo perchè per un paio di giorni nn ho provato nulla, mi sentivo come sotto anestetico. i due nn hanno poi più avuto contatti e lui cercava di rinconquistarmi in tutti i modi. io mi sono passata un'estate allucinante, che nn auguro nemmeno al mio peggiore nemico. gli ho chiesto tutto, ma proprio tutto (e cn il senno di poi nn so se sia stata una buona idea, perchè ora continuo a vedermi scorrere le scene davanti agli occhi tipo film)... poi mi è scaduto il contratto di lavoro e, siccome avevo un paio di settimane libere prima di cominciare cn il nuovo lavoro, me ne sono andata in vacanza cn un'amica per distrarmi. la vacanza mi ha fatto davvero bene, ho anche avuto conferme da parte del sesso maschile che hanno un po' migliorato la mia autostima (senza però tradire, anche se, devo confessare, in estate una volta l'ho tradito, per pura vendetta, con un ragazzo a cui sapevo di piacere... ed è stata una schifezza, perchè tradire per vendetta a quanto pare nn serve a nulla. quindi mi chiedo, se lui invece mi ha tradita più volte, vuol dire che c'era qualcosa? perchè altrimenti come mai voleva rivederla? cioè, io il tipo con cui l'ho tradito - durante una pausa di riflessione seguita alla sua confessione - nn avrei mai e poi mai voluto rivederlo). comunque, fatto sta che, tornata dalla vacanza, lui si prende una settimana dal lavoro per starmi vicino. abbiamo parlato molto, il mio umore era un po' migliorato ed ero contenta che si fosse preso tempo per noi soli. una decisione definitiva sulla nostra relazione nn l'avevo però ancora presa. presi dai sentimenti rinnovati, dalla nuova ondata di positività, abbiamo fatto poca attenzione alla contraccezione (abbiamo "rischiato" però 1 sola volta)... conclusione: l'11 novembre tengo in mano un test di gravidanza positivo. quindi mi sono trovata a dover prendere una doppia decisione: proseguire con la nostra relazione? tenere il bambino? per me le due cose potevano funzionare solo in combinazione. non sarei più riuscita a guardare in faccia lui, dopo quello che aveva fatto, se nn avessi tenuto il bambino. quindi dovevo scegliere tra un doppio sì e un doppio no. lui mi ha detto che la decisione spettava a me, nn penso che si sentisse pronto per un figlio ma so che nn voleva perdermi. ho pensato a lungo a cosa fare... poi ho deciso di provare a dare una possibilità a questa nuova vita e alla nostra storia. la mia famiglia nn era molto contenta (avrebbero preferito che facessi un po' più esperinza lavorativa prima di metter su famiglia), la sua, fondamentalmente, ha detto che siamo adulti e vaccinati e che è una nostra decisione. quindi la nostra storia è andata avanti e io mi ritrovo a pensare ogni giorno a quello che ha fatto . avevo poi cominciato a pensarci un po' meno quando questa ragazza con cui mi ha tradito si è fatta viva per chiedergli come mai nn si faceva mai vivo e che, almeno, poteva pagarle gli alimenti, anzi, possibilmente pure gli arretrati. e la prima domanda che gli ha fatto era se stavamo ancora insieme. ora, io so che lui ha scelto me. e penso che questa ragazza si sia fatta mettere incinta apposta (non sto qui a spiegare le circostanze che mi portano a pensare questo) e che volesse che noi ci lasciassimo. però tutte le volte che penso a quello che lui ha fatto mi viene il vomito. lui le ha detto che le cose tra noi nn andavano tanto bene (e dico, ma allora l'hai illusa, e lei poi si è presa perchè, in fondo, cn quest'affaermazione le avevi dato una speranza). un'altra cosa che mi ha detto lei quel giorno in cui siamo stati a casa sua era che lui le ha detto che il tatuaggio che porta (cn il mio nome) "tanto si può sempre cancellare". e lui che nn rispondeva al telefono, io pensavo che dormisse e invece... mi viene la pelle d'oca a pensarci. ora dovrei guardare avanti, stiamo cercando casa insieme (fin ora nn abbiamo convissuto per motivi lavorativi), lui vuole che ci sposiamo. ma io, complici forse anche gli ormoni impazziti della gravidanza, non riesco a smettere di pensare a quello che mi ha fatto, il matrimonio nn mi sembra una così buona idea... ho paura per il futuro di mio figlio. ho paura di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata. ora aspettiamo di vedere se arriverà una lettera dell'avvocato cn la richiesta degli alimenti... mi sembra di avere una spada di damocle sopra la testa. e io, invece, vorrei solo poter voltare pagina.
> ...


Penso che un bambino sia sempre un dono meraviglioso, ma...ci sono molti ma. Conosco una ragazza madre il cui figlio, che adesso è un uomo, ignora l'identità di suo padre, così come la moglie e i figli legittimi di questo padre ignorano di avere un figliastro o un fratellastro. Certe verità vengono taciute o ignorate perché è più comodo. Da parte mia, però, ho sempre ammirato il coraggio di quella ragazza madre.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Penso che un bambino sia sempre un dono meraviglioso, ma...ci sono molti ma. Conosco una ragazza madre il cui figlio, che adesso è un uomo, ignora l'identità di suo padre, così come la moglie e i figli legittimi di questo padre ignorano di avere un figliastro o un fratellastro. Certe verità vengono taciute o ignorate perché è più comodo. Da parte mia, però, ho sempre ammirato il coraggio di quella ragazza madre.


 quindi?


----------



## elena (6 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi?


Quindi niente. Ho portato solo una testimonianza. Non voglio dare consigli né tantomeno (pre)giudizi. Deciderà lei per come sente e per il coraggio che ha.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Quindi niente. Ho portato solo una testimonianza. Non voglio dare consigli né tantomeno (pre)giudizi. *Deciderà lei* per come sente e per il coraggio che ha.


 senz'altro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Penso che un bambino sia sempre un dono meraviglioso, ma...ci sono molti ma. Conosco una ragazza madre il cui figlio, che adesso è un uomo, ignora l'identità di suo padre, così come la moglie e i figli legittimi di questo padre ignorano di avere un figliastro o un fratellastro. Certe verità vengono taciute o ignorate perché è più comodo. Da parte mia, però, ho sempre ammirato il coraggio di quella ragazza madre.


io invece conosco una donna che fino a 50 anni ignorava chi fosse suo padre, soffriva molto di depressione per questo motivo e sentiva che le mancava qualcosa. Alla fine ha insistito per conoscere l'identità del padre, è andata a cercarlo e... non è stato certo come nei film, tutt'altro. E' stato uno shock. Ma almeno aveva colmato quel vuoto (così dice lei)


----------



## elena (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io invece conosco una donna che fino a 50 anni ignorava chi fosse suo padre, soffriva molto di depressione per questo motivo e sentiva che le mancava qualcosa. Alla fine ha insistito per conoscere l'identità del padre, è andata a cercarlo e... non è stato certo come nei film, tutt'altro. E' stato uno shock. Ma almeno aveva colmato quel vuoto (così dice lei)


Invece il figlio della ragazza madre di cui parlavo è cresciuto in mezzo a persone che lo hanno molto amato pur non navigando nell'oro (la famiglia materna) e adesso è una persona affermata in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io invece conosco una donna che fino a 50 anni ignorava chi fosse suo padre, soffriva molto di depressione per questo motivo e sentiva che le mancava qualcosa. Alla fine ha insistito per conoscere l'identità del padre, è andata a cercarlo e... non è stato certo come nei film, tutt'altro. E' stato uno shock. Ma almeno aveva colmato quel vuoto (così dice lei)


 ritengo che le donne abbiano ampiamento dimostrato di essere in grado di fare da madre e da padre da sempre; però penso anche che si debba dare la possibilità a chi viene al mondo di conoscere le proprie origini..
si può rifiutare l'uomo dandogli l'opportunità di fare il padre ..negare questo per vendetta al comportamento scriteriato di lui toglie un diritto al bambino


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ritengo che le donne abbiano ampiamento dimostrato di essere in grado di fare da madre e da padre da sempre; però penso anche che si debba dare la possibilità a chi viene al mondo di conoscere le proprie origini..
> si può rifiutare l'uomo dandogli l'opportunità di fare il padre ..negare questo per vendetta al comportamento scriteriato di lui toglie un diritto al bambino


quoto

una mia amica ha inseguito l'amore fino a 40 anni
poi ha deciso che non le serviva l'amore di un uomo ma voleva avere un figlio

ora il figlio ha 10 anni
e soffre per non avere ciò che per gli altri è tanto normale


----------



## elena (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> una mia amica ha inseguito l'amore fino a 40 anni
> poi ha deciso che non le serviva l'amore di un uomo ma voleva avere un figlio
> ...


C'è sempre quel ma...conosco coppie che sono scoppiate e si sono separate subito dopo aver messo al mondo il primo figlio.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> C'è sempre quel ma...conosco coppie che sono scoppiate e si sono separate subito dopo aver messo al mondo il primo figlio.


certo che i figli soffrono in quel caso
ma è diverso rispetto a sapere che il padre non li vuole, non si interessa
anche se il disinteresse è causato dall'ostilità della madre


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a te sta bene un uomo che
> per immaturità
> irresponsabilità
> incapacità di affrontare le conseguenze
> ...


Quoto. E aggiungo. Io una chiacchierata con l'altra donna la farei. Tanto per schiarirmi le idee. Crescere un figlio da sola non è una passeggiata, ma stare con un uomo simile è pure peggio. Io comincerei a parlarne con la tua famiglia.


----------



## elena (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> certo che i figli soffrono in quel caso
> ma è diverso rispetto a sapere che il padre non li vuole, non si interessa
> anche se il disinteresse è causato dall'ostilità della madre


Sì sono d'accordo, un padre dovrebbe sempre avere il diritto di essere tale. Se il padre non li vuole, loro non dovrebbero nemmeno saperlo.


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

*grazie per le tante risposte*

cmq purtroppo questo post nn è un fake...
@eliade: grazie per le risposte un po' più soft... penso che tu sia riuscita a cogliere il nocciolo della situazione.
io non voglio certo che l'altro bambino stia male, è solo che nn ce la faccio ad averlo nella mia vita perchè fa troppo male...
@rita: con alcune cose hai ragione. mio padre però, per fortuna, nn si è mai comportato in una maniera simile... sono io quella che si è andata a scegliere l'uomo sbagliato... a famiglia nn c'entra - e la situazione economica nemmeno, visto che, da quel punto di vista, la mia famiglia sta meglio della sua e lui certo nn guadagna i miliardi. 
Alla mia famiglia lui nn piace più di tanto, proprio perchè io ho studiato e lui no... ma io nn ho mai dato importanza al alto economico, ho sempre pensato che uno debba essere in grado a provvedere x sè stesso, se poi i soldi ci sono da entrambe le parti, bene, altrimenti fa niente. E io che ho sempre dato così tanta importanza all'indipendenza, economica e in generale, ora, per via del contratto che mi scade e della situazione, mi trovo economicamente dipendente da lui. certo, potrei tornare dai miei, ma io spero che, essendoci ancora sentimenti da entrambe le parti, sia ancora possibile costruire un futuro insieme e che io cn il tempo riesca a perdonargli quello che mi ha fatto. nn voglio che mio figlio nn abbia un padre. e mi spiace per l'altro bambino, ma penso che nn sia compito mio pensare a lui. la cosa migliore (e qui sn sicura che mi beccherò un sacco di critiche) sarebbe che lei si trovasse un altro (lei tra l'altro ha 34 anni), che si prendesse cura di lei e dell'altro bambino. lo so che è facile delegare e proprie responsabilità (a parte che nn sn le mie ma quelle del mio ragazzo...) però sarebbe la situazione migliore per tutti.


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> mi spiace per l'altro bambino, ma penso che nn sia compito mio pensare a lui. la cosa migliore (e qui sn sicura che mi beccherò un sacco di critiche) sarebbe che lei si trovasse un altro (lei tra l'altro ha 34 anni), che si prendesse cura di lei e dell'altro bambino. lo so che è facile delegare e proprie responsabilità (a parte che nn sn le mie ma quelle del mio ragazzo...) però sarebbe la situazione migliore per tutti.


Non ci devi pensare tu, ci deve pensare LUI. E' un essere umano quel bambino, tu lo vedi e lo vivi come un modo per tenere legato il tuo fidanzato a quella donna.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> *Non ci devi pensare tu, ci deve pensare LUI*. E' un essere umano quel bambino, tu lo vedi e lo vivi come un modo per tenere legato il tuo fidanzato a quella donna.


 esatto


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

*forse hai ragione*

nn è che nn voglia che veda il bambino, nn voglio che veda la madre del bambino...


----------



## Sole (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> E io che ho sempre dato così tanta importanza all'indipendenza, economica e in generale, ora, per via del contratto che mi scade e della situazione, mi trovo economicamente dipendente da lui. certo, potrei tornare dai miei, ma* io spero che, essendoci ancora sentimenti da entrambe le parti, sia ancora possibile costruire un futuro insieme* e che io cn il tempo riesca a perdonargli quello che mi ha fatto. nn voglio che mio figlio nn abbia un padre. e mi spiace per l'altro bambino, ma penso che nn sia compito mio pensare a lui. la cosa migliore (e qui sn sicura che mi beccherò un sacco di critiche)* sarebbe che lei si trovasse un altro (lei tra l'altro ha 34 anni), che si prendesse cura di lei e dell'altro bambino*. lo so che è facile delegare e proprie responsabilità (a parte che nn sn le mie ma quelle del mio ragazzo...) però *sarebbe la situazione migliore per tutti*.


Sulla prima parte, te lo auguro di cuore. Se non ti crea problemi l'idea che il tuo uomo sia fatto in un certo modo, buon per te. Pensa che i miei problemi con mio marito sono cominciati quando siamo diventati genitori. Io non sono mai riuscita ad accettare il suo modo di vivere la paternità perchè i figli, da un certo punto di vista, rappresentavano un intralcio, per lui. E per me un vero compagno deve essere innanzitutto un buon padre per i suoi figli, un punto di riferimento importante per loro. Ma parlo di me eh. Se a te sta bene così, ripeto, buon per te.

Sulla seconda parte grassettata, mi permetto di sottolineare che quel bambino non avrà bisogno di un surrogato, ma di un padre. Se sarà fortunato troverà qualcuno che si prenderà cura di lui. Ma la consapevolezza di essere stato abbandonato dal padre lo accompagnerà per tutta la vita. E' una bella responsabilità che si prende, il tuo compagno. Bella tosta.


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> nn è che nn voglia che veda il bambino, nn voglio che veda la madre del bambino...


Non è certo con un figlio che si lega a sè un uomo... E quel bambino, questi bambini visto che adesso sono due (uno che c'è e uno in arrivo) non possono e non devono pagare per i vostri errori.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Guarda che non e' mica così semplice trovare un uomo che si prenda una donna con un figlio neonato e un'altra di 13 anni! Anche quelli più innamorati davanti a certe situazioni scappano! E come hanno già detto: il figlio e' suo! E' fratellastro di tuo figlio! Non e' mica un pacco da sbolognare!


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte, te lo auguro di cuore. Se non ti crea problemi l'idea che il tuo uomo sia fatto in un certo modo, buon per te. Pensa che i miei problemi con mio marito sono cominciati quando siamo diventati genitori. Io non sono mai riuscita ad accettare il suo modo di vivere la paternità perchè i figli, da un certo punto di vista, rappresentavano un intralcio, per lui. E per me un vero compagno deve essere innanzitutto un buon padre per i suoi figli, un punto di riferimento importante per loro. Ma parlo di me eh. Se a te sta bene così, ripeto, buon per te.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte grassettata, mi permetto di sottolineare che quel bambino non avrà bisogno di un surrogato, ma di un padre. Se sarà fortunato troverà qualcuno che si prenderà cura di lui. Ma la consapevolezza di essere stato abbandonato dal padre lo accompagnerà per tutta la vita. E' una bella responsabilità che si prende, il tuo compagno. Bella tosta.


non so se lo saprà mai, il bambino dico... la madre nn ha nemmeno voluto inserire il nome del mio ragazzo sul certificato di nascita, insomma, voleva un bambino per tentare di legare lui a lei e, per male che andasse, farsi mantenere dallo stato (in germania le donne cn bambini sono molto tutelate, cosa ottima da una parte, ma che ha i suoi lati negativi, come persone che mettono al mondo figli come "rendita"). adesso che ha visto che lui tanto cn lei non torna, provata probabilmente dalle notti insonni, ha deciso di voler un test di paternità e gli alimenti (il test serve x' lui nn c'è sul certificato di nascita). ora nn so se lei si rifarà viva o se deciderà di farsi mantenere dallo stato (cosa che accadrebbe se il padre rimanesse, per sua volontà, "sconosciuto"). lei ha chiamato ancora 2 settimane fa per mettere al corrente i genitori di lui della situazione... per rabbia, suppongo - e di certo nn ha ottenuto nulla x' i genitori di lui sn un po' particolari e, dopo avergli chiesto se era vero e se io ne ero al corrente, gli hanno solo detto che era un imbecille e hanno lasciato cadere l'argomento (i miei, penso, mi avrebbero picchettato al muro e preso a frustate per un mese e poi, probabilmente, nn mi avrebbero più rivolto la parola!)
comunque vedremo come si evolve la situazione...


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> cmq purtroppo questo post nn è un fake...
> @eliade: grazie per le risposte un po' più soft... penso che tu sia riuscita a cogliere il nocciolo della situazione.
> io non voglio certo che l'altro bambino stia male, è solo che nn ce la faccio ad averlo nella mia vita perchè fa troppo male...
> @rita: con alcune cose hai ragione. mio padre però, per fortuna, nn si è mai comportato in una maniera simile... sono io quella che si è andata a scegliere l'uomo sbagliato... a famiglia nn c'entra - e la situazione economica nemmeno, visto che, da quel punto di vista, la mia famiglia sta meglio della sua e lui certo nn guadagna i miliardi.
> Alla mia famiglia lui nn piace più di tanto, proprio perchè io ho studiato e lui no... ma io nn ho mai dato importanza al alto economico, ho sempre pensato che uno debba essere in grado a provvedere x sè stesso, se poi i soldi ci sono da entrambe le parti, bene, altrimenti fa niente. E io che ho sempre dato così tanta importanza all'indipendenza, economica e in generale, ora, per via del contratto che mi scade e della situazione, mi trovo economicamente dipendente da lui. certo, potrei tornare dai miei, ma io spero che, essendoci ancora sentimenti da entrambe le parti, sia ancora possibile costruire un futuro insieme e che io cn il tempo riesca a perdonargli quello che mi ha fatto. nn voglio che mio figlio nn abbia un padre. e mi spiace per l'altro bambino, ma penso che nn sia compito mio pensare a lui. la cosa migliore (e qui sn sicura che mi beccherò un sacco di critiche) sarebbe che lei si trovasse un altro (lei tra l'altro ha 34 anni), che si prendesse cura di lei e dell'altro bambino. lo so che è facile delegare e proprie responsabilità (a parte che nn sn le mie ma quelle del mio ragazzo...) però sarebbe la situazione migliore per tutti.


Anch'io la pensavo come te, ma col passare degli anni quando l'erotismo frena le differenze culturali contano... il rapporto può sfociare nella noia.
Per il resto, il fatto che l'altra trovi un altro che la mantenga (e mantenga un figlio non suo) e' la soluzione migliore per voi. E' al tuo lui che spetta il mantenimento di suo figlio e io spero che l'altra faccia valere i suoi diritti.


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

*lo so che il bambino nn è un pacco da sbolognare...*

qui comunque nn è così strano che una donna con figli da relazioni precedenti trovi un compagno... nn fuggono così cm in italia... nn chiedermi il perchè ma è così!


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anch'io la pensavo come te, ma col passare degli anni quando l'erotismo frena le differenze culturali contano... il rapporto può sfociare nella noia.


il problema delle differenze culturali lo conosco... conosco il mio ragazzo da quasi 6 anni e, se alcune "particolarità culturali" ormai ci fanno ridere e nn ci arrabbiamo più, altre tornano sempre a galla... ma, sincermente, nn trovo più difficile affrontare una diversità culturale di una differenza di carattere

per quanto riguarda il fatto che lei faccia valere i suoi diritti, è chiaro che ha diritto agli alimenti, visto che certe cose si fanno in due, però anche il comportamneto di lei è stato tutt'altro che corretto...
quindi, spererei che trovasse un altro e che il mantenimento se lo facesse dare dallo stato (chele pagherebbe cmq la stessa somma), perchè altrimenti per noi sarà davvero faticoso arrivare a fine mese... e, tanto per cambiare, ci andrebbe di mezzo un bambino...
lo so, avrei dovuto pensarci prima, ma ora nn posso fare altro che cercare di tirarne fuori il meglio... 
lui è stato un imbecille
lei nn è stata da meno
io forse sn stata stupida a riprendermelo e rimanere incinta
però ora il passato nn si può cambiare e io voglio cercare di dare il futuro migliore possibile a mio figlio. e anche un padre, spero.


----------



## Daniel75 (6 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> già arrivata qui mi è preso il nervoso...stiamo parlando di un bambino e a te viene in mente di cancellare uno sciocco numerino?
> mi è passata la voglia di andare avanti


Si..e' pazzesco !! pazzesco .. che lui non avesse almeno 2-3 backup del numero di telefono o un modo diverso di contattarla !!!
ok, volevo sdrammatizzare un po' una storia veramente triste, ma qui si e' fatto a gara a chi ragionava di meno ... 
Ero arrivato a meta' thread... ora continuo la lettura...


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Si..e' pazzesco !! pazzesco .. che lui non avesse almeno 2-3 backup del numero di telefono o un modo diverso di contattarla !!!
> ok, volevo sdrammatizzare un po' una storia veramente triste, ma qui si e' fatto a gara a chi ragionava di meno ...
> Ero arrivato a meta' thread... ora continuo la lettura...


il numerol'avevo cancellato prima di sapere che ci fosse in ballo un bambino...
sapevo solo che mi aveva tradito e gli ho cancellato il numero... il resto me l'ha detto un paio d'ore dopo. altrimenti, probabilmente, nn gli avrei cancellato il numero!


----------



## aristocat (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ma io mi dico: quando uno tradisce, la cosa grave è il fatto di tradire la fiducia e il rapporto di "esclusività" con l'altro e di di mentirgli. ora, chissà quante persone tradiscono magari per mesi, e vengono poi perdonate (per nn parlare di quelle che nn vengono scoperte). in fondo, il fatto che ne sia nato un figlio altro nn è che una conseguenza del tradimento. conseguenza che, però nn avrebbe reso più "nobile" il suo gesto se nn ci fosse stata. quindi mi dico: quello che devi perdonare è il tradimento. so che il fatto *che lui nn si occupi dell'altro bambino è egoista, però è l'unica soluzione che fa stare un po' meglio me *(lo so che mi sentirò dare dell'egoista.
> )[...] lui... dice che dimostro di essere una perona unica e splendida e per questo mi vuole sposare... ma a me, sinceramente, del matrimonio, ora cm ora nn nme ne frega nulla... voglio solo stare un po' meglio...


Che gran Donna, davvero! Che spessore di persona. Che apertura mentale. Che maturità di sentimenti. Che visione consapevole e sensata della realtà e delle priorità della vita! Detto da una tua coetanea, eh.
Ci sono cose che vanno oltre e sono prioritarie rispetto a un rapporto sentimentale.
E lui che ti vuole sposare...!  Beh giustamente quando c'è così grande complicità e simmetria di vedute, logico fare grandi progetti in comune :sonar:


----------



## aristocat (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ho insistito perchè si occupasse un minimo del bambino, poi ho lasciato perdere perchè mi faceva star troppo male e lui diceva che nn poteva farlo perchè mi avrebbe ferita ulteriormente. gli ho quindi chiesto se si sarebbe occupato del bambino se nn ci fossi stata io e mi ha detto che nn lo sa, ma che di sicuro avrebbe mantenuto dei contatti cn lei, cosa che ora nn fa perchè nn vuole far star male me...
> io comunque sono alla 25° settimana di gravidanza e ho un contratto di lavoro che scade a fine aprile, prima dell'inizio della maternitò. quindi sì, sono finanziarimente dipendente da lui... almeno fintanto che nn riesco a ricominciare a lavorare...


Il Blu: beh, questa è da Paraculino d'Oro!! Lui padre latitante è vigliacco e ipocrita, invece di dire che non ha intenzione di vedere il figlio perchè è _semplicemente immaturo_ ti dice che si comporta da "non padre" _per non far soffrire te_
miiiii :unhappy: Eh già, mica perchè non ha le palle per comportarsi da uomo

e anche tu: come fai a starlo a sentire?? al di là della scappatella nel momento di crisi (tu stessa all'inizio ammettevi che avevi pensato pure tu a una scappatella con un altro...), al di là della gravidanza imprevista, che...  va bè andiamo oltre, l'ipocrisia e la grettezza non mancano neanche a te perchè si commenta da sè il fatto di insistere perchè lui veda il suo primo figlio quando speri che in realtà non si vedano... perchè, povera, se no ci stai male :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!
> sono nuova nel forum e, cn un grande balzo di fantasia, sn qui a parlare di tradimento, subito purtroppo.
> il mio ragazzo mi ha tradita a ottobre e novembre del 2009 e me l'ha raccontato a maggio del 2010 per non appesantirmi mentre scrivevo la tesi, che ho consegnato, appunto, a maggio. e ci credo che aveva paura a raccontarmi l'accaduto: ha incontarto per caso una sua ex (e qui il caso ci può stare, visto che erano stati insieme solo un paio di mesi 10 anni fa), da cosa nasce cosa e alla fine sn andati oltre, e questo ben più di una volta. la cosa sconvolgente è che lui sostiene di essere riuscito a tenere a bada i sensi di colpa con il pensiero che io nn l'avrei mai saputo (era un periodo di noia nel nostro rapporto, tant'è che anche io avevo pensato di tradirlo... solo che poi hanno prevalso i sensi di colpa e ho lasciato perdere). a me però fa male sapere che lui mi ha mentito, che io magari lo chiamavo e lui nn rispondeva e poi, il giorno dopo, mi diceva di essersi addormentato. oppure rispondeva (me l'ha raccontato lui) e usciva sul balcone di lei per parlarmi... e io scema che pensavo fosse a casa oppure dal suo migliore amico :unhappy: ...
> ma la cosa nn finisce qui: lei è rimasta incinta e a luglio 2010 è nato il bambino. lei ha scoperto di essere incinta a fine novembre, lui e le ha detto di abortire, che la cosa doveva restare "di puro divertimento" e che sapeva che la storia nn sarebbe diventata seria e che nn voleva figli da lei, ma semmai da me (questa seconda cosa, cioè che lui avrebbe voluto figli da me e nn da lei, tra l'altro, me l'ha detta lei e nn lui!). fatto sta che lei nn gli rispondeva più al telefono e ha pure traslocato, cambiamndo quindi pure indirizzo e numero di telefono fisso. lui a quel punto pensava che fosse tutto un'invenzione di lei per farci separare, visto che nn si era più fatta viva. scaduti i tre mesi dopo i quali nn si può più abortire, lei si è rifatta viva cn lui per chiedergli cm sarebbe andata avanti la situazione. lui le ha detto che gliel'aveva già detto, che da lei nn voleva nulla e hanno litigato e nn si sono più nè visti nè sentiti. quando lui poi a maggio mi ha raccontato la storia, la mia prima reazione a caldo è stata di cancellargli il numero di lei dal telefonino (quindi lui nn aveva più modo di contattarla). ad agosto lei gli ha mandato un sms insultandolo e dicendogli che aveva il bambino più carino del mondo e manco voleva vederlo. a quel punto io l'ho costretto a chiamarla, ora che riaveva il numero, e a dirle che saremo andati da lei. io speravo di avere più chiarezza in tutto ciò. in realtà ho solo scoperto che lui sapeva benissimo che lei nn prendeva la pillola (lui sostiene che lei gli avesse detto che in 13 anni nn era mai successo nulla - lei ha una figlia di 13 anni che si tira su da sola - e che quindi nn era poi così rischioso... ma dico, si può essere così scemi... cioè nn vuoi essere beccato e ti comporti così?? nn capisco...). vedere il bambino è stato un dolore immenso, anche se la botta mi è arrivata un paio di giorni dopo perchè per un paio di giorni nn ho provato nulla, mi sentivo come sotto anestetico. i due nn hanno poi più avuto contatti e lui cercava di rinconquistarmi in tutti i modi. io mi sono passata un'estate allucinante, che nn auguro nemmeno al mio peggiore nemico. gli ho chiesto tutto, ma proprio tutto (e cn il senno di poi nn so se sia stata una buona idea, perchè ora continuo a vedermi scorrere le scene davanti agli occhi tipo film)... poi mi è scaduto il contratto di lavoro e, siccome avevo un paio di settimane libere prima di cominciare cn il nuovo lavoro, me ne sono andata in vacanza cn un'amica per distrarmi. la vacanza mi ha fatto davvero bene, ho anche avuto conferme da parte del sesso maschile che hanno un po' migliorato la mia autostima (senza però tradire, anche se, devo confessare, in estate una volta l'ho tradito, per pura vendetta, con un ragazzo a cui sapevo di piacere... ed è stata una schifezza, perchè tradire per vendetta a quanto pare nn serve a nulla. quindi mi chiedo, se lui invece mi ha tradita più volte, vuol dire che c'era qualcosa? perchè altrimenti come mai voleva rivederla? cioè, io il tipo con cui l'ho tradito - durante una pausa di riflessione seguita alla sua confessione - nn avrei mai e poi mai voluto rivederlo). comunque, fatto sta che, tornata dalla vacanza, lui si prende una settimana dal lavoro per starmi vicino. abbiamo parlato molto, il mio umore era un po' migliorato ed ero contenta che si fosse preso tempo per noi soli. una decisione definitiva sulla nostra relazione nn l'avevo però ancora presa. presi dai sentimenti rinnovati, dalla nuova ondata di positività, abbiamo fatto poca attenzione alla contraccezione (abbiamo "rischiato" però 1 sola volta)... conclusione: l'11 novembre tengo in mano un test di gravidanza positivo. quindi mi sono trovata a dover prendere una doppia decisione: proseguire con la nostra relazione? tenere il bambino? per me le due cose potevano funzionare solo in combinazione. non sarei più riuscita a guardare in faccia lui, dopo quello che aveva fatto, se nn avessi tenuto il bambino. quindi dovevo scegliere tra un doppio sì e un doppio no. lui mi ha detto che la decisione spettava a me, nn penso che si sentisse pronto per un figlio ma so che nn voleva perdermi. ho pensato a lungo a cosa fare... poi ho deciso di provare a dare una possibilità a questa nuova vita e alla nostra storia. la mia famiglia nn era molto contenta (avrebbero preferito che facessi un po' più esperinza lavorativa prima di metter su famiglia), la sua, fondamentalmente, ha detto che siamo adulti e vaccinati e che è una nostra decisione. quindi la nostra storia è andata avanti e io mi ritrovo a pensare ogni giorno a quello che ha fatto . avevo poi cominciato a pensarci un po' meno quando questa ragazza con cui mi ha tradito si è fatta viva per chiedergli come mai nn si faceva mai vivo e che, almeno, poteva pagarle gli alimenti, anzi, possibilmente pure gli arretrati. e la prima domanda che gli ha fatto era se stavamo ancora insieme. ora, io so che lui ha scelto me. e penso che questa ragazza si sia fatta mettere incinta apposta (non sto qui a spiegare le circostanze che mi portano a pensare questo) e che volesse che noi ci lasciassimo. però tutte le volte che penso a quello che lui ha fatto mi viene il vomito. lui le ha detto che le cose tra noi nn andavano tanto bene (e dico, ma allora l'hai illusa, e lei poi si è presa perchè, in fondo, cn quest'affaermazione le avevi dato una speranza). un'altra cosa che mi ha detto lei quel giorno in cui siamo stati a casa sua era che lui le ha detto che il tatuaggio che porta (cn il mio nome) "tanto si può sempre cancellare". e lui che nn rispondeva al telefono, io pensavo che dormisse e invece... mi viene la pelle d'oca a pensarci. ora dovrei guardare avanti, stiamo cercando casa insieme (fin ora nn abbiamo convissuto per motivi lavorativi), lui vuole che ci sposiamo. ma io, complici forse anche gli ormoni impazziti della gravidanza, non riesco a smettere di pensare a quello che mi ha fatto, il matrimonio nn mi sembra una così buona idea... ho paura per il futuro di mio figlio. ho paura di aver fatto la scelta sbagliata. ora aspettiamo di vedere se arriverà una lettera dell'avvocato cn la richiesta degli alimenti... mi sembra di avere una spada di damocle sopra la testa. e io, invece, vorrei solo poter voltare pagina.
> ...


Se mia figlia facesse una stronzata grossa come una casa come hai fatto te (farti mettere incinta dopo aver scoperto lo schifo) l'appendo dalla noce del capocollo al gancio delle bici nel box...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (6 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> . e mi spiace per l'altro bambino, ma penso che nn sia compito mio pensare a lui. la cosa migliore (e qui sn sicura che mi beccherò un sacco di critiche) sarebbe che lei si trovasse un altro (lei tra l'altro ha 34 anni), che si prendesse cura di lei e dell'altro bambino. lo so che è facile delegare e proprie responsabilità (a parte che nn sn le mie ma quelle del mio ragazzo...) però sarebbe la situazione migliore per tutti.


E' solo mostruoso. Bestiale. Non dico altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' solo mostruoso. Bestiale. Non dico altro.


 
Scrivo su questo 3d solo perchè vedo il graditissimo ritorno di Ari, e per dirle che mi è mancata.

SCUSATE L'OT

(sul resto non mi sento di esprimermi, hanno già detto tutto)


----------



## aristocat (6 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scrivo su questo 3d solo perchè vedo il graditissimo ritorno di Ari, e per dirle che mi è mancata.
> 
> SCUSATE L'OT
> 
> (sul resto non mi sento di esprimermi, hanno già detto tutto)


Cara!!! grazie grazie grazie 
:bacio:


----------



## passante (6 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' solo mostruoso. Bestiale. Non dico altro.


ecco. e non aggiungo altro sul tema figli.

invece: altre responsabilità.
rimango letteralmente basito dal fatto che lui si sia permesso di fare sesso con un'altra senza preservativo! ma dove siamo? e che tu abbia continuato così con lui... ma ce l'avete la testa? un test hiv gliel'hai fatto fare? ma l'hai massacrato di botte per il rischio a cui ti ha esposto? mah. nemmeno una pianta grassa vi affiderei, altro che due figli.


----------



## Simy (6 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se mia figlia facesse una stronzata grossa come una casa come hai fatto te (farti mettere incinta dopo aver scoperto lo schifo) l'appendo dalla noce del capocollo al gancio delle bici nel box...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 stavolta devo darti proprio ragione!


----------



## doryx (6 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ecco. e non aggiungo altro sul tema figli.
> 
> invece: altre responsabilità.
> rimango letteralmente basito dal fatto che lui si sia permesso di fare sesso con un'altra senza preservativo! ma dove siamo? e che tu abbia continuato così con lui... ma ce l'avete la testa? un test hiv gliel'hai fatto fare? ma l'hai massacrato di botte per il rischio a cui ti ha esposto? mah. nemmeno una pianta grassa vi affiderei, altro che due figli.


ovvio che gli ho fatto fare il test dell'hiv e pure di tutte le malattie trasmissibili sessualmente. e, pur nn essendo io una persona manesca un paio di schiaffi belli secchi se li è beccati dopo avermi raccontato del capolavoro che aveva combinato.


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ovvio che gli ho fatto fare il test dell'hiv e pure di tutte le malattie trasmissibili sessualmente.


meno male. comunque una cosa così (rapporti non protetti con altri e contemporaneamente con me) da parte mia non so se potrebbe essere perdonata, perchè vorrebbe dire aver giocato con la mia vita, e quindi con la mia morte. una cosa che non posso concepire dalla persona con cui condivido la vita.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ovvio che gli ho fatto fare il test dell'hiv e pure di tutte le malattie trasmissibili sessualmente. e, pur nn essendo io una persona manesca un paio di schiaffi belli secchi se li è beccati dopo avermi raccontato del capolavoro che aveva combinato.


 premetto che non ho letto nulla

però mi sembra che hai ben chiaro cosa vuoi ... procedi


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> una mia amica ha inseguito l'amore fino a 40 anni
> poi ha deciso che non le serviva l'amore di un uomo ma voleva avere un figlio
> ...


Sai però?!?!?!
ti dico che io avrei preferito non avere un padre, ed avere una vita che per me sarebbe stata migliore solo con mia madre.. te lo assicuro...
si posono fare asserzioni critiche portare esempi...
Purtroppo siamo tutti diversi, purtroppo ci sono tante sfaccettaure...
Per ciò che ho vissuto io e parlo di mia esperienza personale..
Avere avuto ed avere un padre come il mio avrei preferito non averlo!!!
E sia mia madre lo avesse mandato dove merita di andare tutt'ora dico ed affermo non solo che io sarei stata meglio, ma lei anche lei, e sicuramente sarebbe ancora qui accanto a me... 
io non sapevo come lui fosse, ma lei si e scoperta la verità doveva cacciarlo, ma anche qui... cosa sia successo nella sua testa e nel suo cuore non si può saperlo, non più.
Forse per orgoglio, dignità, onore (visto anche l'epoca... e la famiglia)
Forse un amore ossessivo, sicuramente il primo amore, sicuramente la scoperta dell'inganno ed il pasticcio ormai fatto....
Io comunque affermo che per quanto concerne questa storia, è importante vedere come LUI si rapporta al bambino che è già nato!
E da ciò che si è scritto si evince che di quella cratura non gliene importa.
nel mio piccolo guarderei con un senso di ripugnanza anche una persona che abbandona un cane... figuriamoci una VITA UMANA!!!
ma questa sono io, siamo milioni di milioni di persone... e come le nostre impronte siamo tutti indistintamente l'uno diverso dall'altro...


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ...e tantissime critiche. ma ora vado con ordine: 1. ho 28 anni
> 2. non sono una decerebrata nè tantomeno troppe tinte mi hanno ossigenato il cervello
> 3. il numero dell'altra io glielo avevo cancellato dopo che lui mi ha detto di avermi tradita, la storia del bambino me l'ha raccontata in una "seconda puntata" ore dopo (e il numero ormai l'avevo cancellato, altrimenti probabilmente gli avrei detto di chiamarla e l'incontro con lei sarebbe avvenuto ben prima)
> 4. abito all'estero, e mi sono trasferita per lui... quindi per me è difficile appoggiarmi a qualcuno qui e quindi, forse, mi appoggio troppo a lui, che probabilmente è la persona sbagliata. non è facile trovarsi una situazione di m... del genere quando nn si ha l'appoggio degli amici e della famiglia
> ...



Sei stata sommersa dalle critiche, come immaginavi, che però  portano a poco, ora hai bisogno di qualche consiglio costruttivo, proverò a darti il mio.
Il bimbo dell'altra, come è ovvio, non lo devi avere nella tua vita e a te non deve interessare, ma a lui si e molto. Non potrei stare con un uomo alle tue condizioni attuali, quindi gli parlerei molto seriamente "invitandolo" a prendersi le sue responsabilità che tradotte sono poi il mantenimento materiale del bimbo. Lui non può scappare da questo, il bimbo è suo e lo sarà per sempre. 

Per quanto riguarda voi,  conviverei al momento senza pensare al matrimonio, una gravidanza e nascita necessitano di una presenza vicino e i genitori non credo che potrebbero assolvere a questo compito, penso che ti riempirebbero di sensi di colpa e di paranoie che in questo momento, credimi, sarebbero deleterie. Andare a stare da sola: peggio che mai, sei così vulnerabile ora. In fondo, lui è il padre del tuo bambino e c'è ancora un po' di amore fra voi, o no?
Ora pensa alla tua prossima maternità, concentrati soprattutto su di essa, il resto lo chiarirai strada facendo, parlandone e riparlandone con lui.
Va da sè che se fosse irremovibile sulla posizione di non volerne più sapere niente del bimbo, andrebbe rivisto tutto il mio consiglio, spero di no per te perchè allora vorrebbe proprio dire che hai accanto un vero pezzo di m...a.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Sei stata sommersa dalle critiche, come immaginavi, che però portano a poco, ora hai bisogno di qualche consiglio costruttivo, proverò a darti il mio.*
> Il bimbo dell'altra, come è ovvio, non lo devi avere nella tua vita e a te non deve interessare, ma a lui si e molto. Non potrei stare con un uomo alle tue condizioni attuali, quindi gli parlerei molto seriamente "invitandolo" a prendersi le sue responsabilità che tradotte sono poi il mantenimento materiale del bimbo. Lui non può scappare da questo, il bimbo è suo e lo sarà per sempre.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda voi, conviverei al momento senza pensare al matrimonio, una gravidanza e nascita necessitano di una presenza vicino e i genitori non credo che potrebbero assolvere a questo compito, penso che ti riempirebbero di sensi di colpa e di paranoie che in questo momento, credimi, sarebbero deleterie. Andare a stare da sola: peggio che mai, sei così vulnerabile ora. In fondo, lui è il padre del tuo bambino e c'è ancora un po' di amore fra voi, o no?
> ...


in pratica hai scritto le stesse cose degli altri.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica hai scritto le stesse cose degli altri.


Beh pero' riesce a distinguere i veri pezzi di merda da chi non lo e'.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei stata sommersa dalle critiche, come immaginavi, che però  portano a poco, ora hai bisogno di qualche consiglio costruttivo, proverò a darti il mio.
> Il bimbo dell'altra, come è ovvio, non lo devi avere nella tua vita e a te non deve interessare, ma a lui si e molto. Non potrei stare con un uomo alle tue condizioni attuali, quindi gli parlerei molto seriamente "invitandolo" a prendersi *le sue responsabilità che tradotte sono poi il mantenimento materiale del bimbo*. Lui non può scappare da questo, il bimbo è suo e lo sarà per sempre.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda voi,  conviverei al momento senza pensare al matrimonio, una gravidanza e nascita necessitano di una presenza vicino e i genitori non credo che potrebbero assolvere a questo compito, penso che ti riempirebbero di sensi di colpa e di paranoie che in questo momento, credimi, sarebbero deleterie. Andare a stare da sola: peggio che mai, sei così vulnerabile ora. In fondo, lui è il padre del tuo bambino e c'è ancora un po' di amore fra voi, o no?
> ...


io dissento dal grassettato:

le sue responsabilità non sono solo ed esclusivamente il mantenimento materiale del bambino. Ma come si fa a non volere bene a un bambino che abbiamo procreato? Non lo voleva, ok. Ma una volta che c'è... e che lo vedi... come fai a non provare niente? Questo non lo potrò mai capire


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Intervengo*

Guarda intervengo per l'ultima volta...perchè trovo disgustosi i tuoi discorsi e le tue azioni....!!Invece di pensare al capolavoro del tuo ragazzo....pensa ai tuoi di capolavori....l'hai tradito anche tu.....ci hai fatto un figlio ben conoscendo la situazione generale....ti consiglierei un esame di coscienza ma è evidente che tu una coscienza non hai....!Non ti auguro nulla di positvo.....persone come te son solo un male per una società.....!Vai con dio!!!


----------



## Simy (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica hai scritto le stesse cose degli altri.


 si infatti........


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica hai scritto le stesse cose degli altri.





Simy ha detto:


> si infatti........


zitte voi, criticone non costruttive :carneval:


----------



## Sabina (7 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> il numerol'avevo cancellato prima di sapere che ci fosse in ballo un bambino...
> sapevo solo che mi aveva tradito e gli ho cancellato il numero... il resto me l'ha detto un paio d'ore dopo. altrimenti, probabilmente, nn gli avrei cancellato il numero!


Gli hai fatto un favore a cancellare quel numero... così ha avuto la scusa (??) per non chiedere notizie di suo figlio e di sentire come stava lei. Scusa la brutalità.
Se si vuole rintracciare una persona si fa... poteva andare a trovarla.

Ma come si fa andare a letto per un periodo di tempo con una persona (senza precauzioni), metterla incinta e sparire?? Neanche interessarsi su come prosegue la gravidanza, se sono insorti problemi di salute, se il piccolo e' sano, se e' maschio o femmina. Cazzo, peggio di una bestia! Anzi, chiedo scusa agli animali, che danno molto più di certi uomini. E tu hai scelto di passare tutta la tua vita con un individuo del genere? Anche il tuo non e' amore, ma egoismo. Lui ha il dovere di interessarsi di suo figlio e aiutare per il suo mantenimento... non riuscirei ad amare un uomo che non si prende le sue responsabilità, che pensa al suo piacere e poi fa lo struzzo, che pensa che un figlio sia migliore di un altro. 
Tutti i bambini hanno gli stessi diritti... e metti da parte gelosia ed egoismo, perché non hai un granché di essere gelosa. 

Che rabbia... sara' che il tasto "bambini" e' un punto molto sensibile per me.


----------



## Sabina (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io dissento dal grassettato:
> 
> le sue responsabilità non sono solo ed esclusivamente il mantenimento materiale del bambino. Ma come si fa a non volere bene a un bambino che abbiamo procreato? Non lo voleva, ok. Ma una volta che c'è... e che lo vedi... come fai a non provare niente? Questo non lo potrò mai capire


:up:


----------



## Sabina (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica hai scritto le stesse cose degli altri.


:up: in effetti...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Gli hai fatto un favore a cancellare quel numero... così ha avuto la scusa (??) per non chiedere notizie di suo figlio e di sentire come stava lei. Scusa la brutalità.
> Se si vuole rintracciare una persona si fa... poteva andare a trovarla.
> 
> Ma come si fa andare a letto per un periodo di tempo con una persona (senza precauzioni), metterla incinta e sparire?? Neanche interessarsi su come prosegue la gravidanza, se sono insorti problemi di salute, se il piccolo e' sano, se e' maschio o femmina. Cazzo, peggio di una bestia! Anzi, chiedo scusa agli animali, che danno molto più di certi uomini. E tu hai scelto di passare tutta la tua vita con un individuo del genere? Anche il tuo non e' amore, ma egoismo. Lui ha il dovere di interessarsi di suo figlio e aiutare per il suo mantenimento... non riuscirei ad amare un uomo che non si prende le sue responsabilità, che pensa al suo piacere e poi fa lo struzzo, che pensa che un figlio sia migliore di un altro.
> ...


 
quoto


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Ci rendiamo conto che lei addebita tutte le responsabilita al suo patner?Ma ci possiam confontare con una così?


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che lei addebita tutte le responsabilita al suo patner?Ma ci possiam confontare con una così?


sai osc,
a volte ho quasi l'impressione che ci sia gente che riesce a raccontarsela in modo talmente profondo che a un certo punto pensa che quel che si racconta possa diventare credibile anche per altri
allora viene qui e lo racconta a noi: per vedere l'effetto che fa

nella stragrande maggioranza di quei casi, una volta lette le nostre risposte, si offendono e sbattono la porta
in pochissimi casi restano 
e in alcuni (molto meno) provano ad aprire gli occhi

in questo senso
non è che possiamo confrontarci
dobbiamo
almeno come tentativo


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Son d'accordo...perchè il suo tradimento è meno grave di quello del suo patner?solo perchè c'è scappato un figlio?quella è una conseguenza....ma la gravità è la stessa punto!!Perchè parlare dei capolavori del suo uomo e non parlare dei suoi?


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai osc,
> *a volte ho quasi l'impressione che ci sia gente che riesce a raccontarsela in modo talmente profondo che a un certo punto* pensa che quel che si racconta possa diventare credibile anche per altri
> allora viene qui e lo racconta a noi: per vedere l'effetto che fa
> 
> ...


Quoto,
esiste gente purtroppo che pur di non prendere le proprie responsabilità e la propria parte di colpa,  la getta e la pone tutta agli altri, ma non lo fanno con cattiverie o incocienza, è più facile!
E' faticoso veramente faticoso rendersi conto che si è fatta una caxx.... 
In questo modo si vive pur sempre male... ma non si fa mai un lavoro interno.. si dice TU brutto cattivo Tu mi hai fatto questo e quest'altro... 
se mai considerare invece che si è in due o in tre o in 4 a fare o non fare le cose.... 
Poi ci sono persone che vivono solo ed esclusivamente nel loro mondo e lo costruiscono talmente bene che tutto il resto non le sfiora neanche, c'è chi vive nella menzogna e non si rendono neanche conto delle caxx che dicono talmente ne son invischiati dentro! Ma questo è un altro discorso.
Qui in questo caso, la problematica è una. DUE bambini!


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Rita*

La problematica son i due bambini proprio perchè ci son persone dementi che non vogliono crescere....ed è un problema senza soluzione!!


----------



## Sabina (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai osc,
> a volte ho quasi l'impressione che ci sia gente che riesce a raccontarsela in modo talmente profondo che a un certo punto pensa che quel che si racconta possa diventare credibile anche per altri
> allora viene qui e lo racconta a noi: per vedere l'effetto che fa
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Anche se potreste dire "ma da quale pulpito viene la predica"


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*Saby*

Saby nessuno di noi è un santo...io per primo....però cazzo giocare con la vita degli altri non sta bene...sopratutto con la vita di due poveri indifesi....e scusate i toni accesi ma io non ci stò.....!!!


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son d'accordo...perchè il suo tradimento è meno grave di quello del suo patner?solo perchè c'è scappato un figlio?quella è una conseguenza....ma la gravità è la stessa punto!!Perchè parlare dei capolavori del suo uomo e non parlare dei suoi?


tendo, in verità, a considerare il tradimento del tradito come una condotta in molti casi condizionata, almeno in parte, da spesso inconsapevoli intenti ritorsivi e di ripristino dell'autostima che, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non si sarebbero manifestati senza il tradimento primario
contemplai quella possibilità persino io, conosco il fenomeno (per come mi si è presentato)
in questo senso, lo ritengo di gravità attenuata per parziale incapacità di intendere di volere 

nella storia di dorix, peraltro, persino il tradimento di lui (figurati quello di lei) passa in secondo piano rispetto alla gravità di tutto lo scenario collaterale


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Anche se potreste dire "ma da quale pulpito viene la predica"


pulpito esperto di cazzate proprie e altrui :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (7 Aprile 2011)

*amore*

Sicuramente...ma i tradimenti hanno la stessa gravità....!!!


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i*
> 
> 
> [...allora vuol dire che è uno dei consigli migliori, o meno peggio, che le si possono dare
> :rotfl::rotfl:*


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuramente...ma i tradimenti hanno la stessa gravità....!!!


No, decisamente no! Un tradimento è fatto per  leggerezza, l'altro per reazione ad un dolore dovuto al tradimento stesso. Uno è nato dal nulla, l'altro dall'altro tradimento. 
Se una persona mi da uno schiaffo se  ne ripiglia indietro uno, ma il colpevole della situazione è l'altro.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > i*
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Gli hai fatto un favore a cancellare quel numero... così ha avuto la scusa (??) per non chiedere notizie di suo figlio e di sentire come stava lei. Scusa la brutalità.
> *Se si vuole rintracciare una persona si fa...* poteva andare a trovarla.
> 
> Ma come si fa andare a letto per un periodo di tempo con una persona (senza precauzioni), metterla incinta e sparire?? Neanche interessarsi su come prosegue la gravidanza, se sono insorti problemi di salute, se il piccolo e' sano, se e' maschio o femmina. Cazzo, peggio di una bestia! Anzi, chiedo scusa agli animali, che danno molto più di certi uomini. E tu hai scelto di passare tutta la tua vita con un individuo del genere? Anche il tuo non e' amore, ma egoismo. Lui ha il dovere di interessarsi di suo figlio e aiutare per il suo mantenimento... non riuscirei ad amare un uomo che non si prende le sue responsabilità, che pensa al suo piacere e poi fa lo struzzo, che pensa che un figlio sia migliore di un altro.
> ...


Esatto. Io ho rintracciato persone che non vedevo né sentivo da più di 20 anni!


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io dissento dal grassettato:
> 
> le sue responsabilità non sono solo ed esclusivamente il mantenimento materiale del bambino. Ma come si fa a non volere bene a un bambino che abbiamo procreato? Non lo voleva, ok. Ma una volta che c'è... e che lo vedi... come fai a non provare niente? Questo non lo potrò mai capire


Io penso che sia possibilissimo, tanto più che per lui era solo un'avventura di divertimento. Ora, invece, proprio perchè c'è, lo vede come la rovina della sua vita, come fai a non capirlo? Lui non lo sopporta, chiaro?


----------



## Rita1973 (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, decisamente no! Un tradimento è fatto per leggerezza, l'altro per reazione ad un dolore dovuto al tradimento stesso. Uno è nato dal nulla, l'altro dall'altro tradimento.
> *Se una persona mi da uno schiaffo se ne ripiglia indietro uno, ma il colpevole della situazione è l'altro.*


Dipende da tante cose... a volte si è così freddi mentalmente e razionali e Maturi che non si da uno schiaffo indietro altrimenti si arriva ad un massacro, ma semplicmente si sta in silenzio e si va via... (porgere l'altra guancia non lo annovero tra le possibili reazioni perchè è un massacro tanto quanto infliggere un altro schiaffo)...
Ma dipende sempre da situaiozni personaggi coreografia etc etc...


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Esatto. Io ho rintracciato persone che non vedevo né sentivo da più di 20 anni!


Uhmmm, dipende, dipende. Togliendo Facebook se non si ha direttamente o il numero di telefono o l'indirizzo o non ci sia qualche conoscente che possa indirizzarti l'unico metodo è pagare un investigatore... io sto ricercando una persona e davvero non la trovo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io penso che sia possibilissimo, tanto più che per lui era solo un'avventura di divertimento. Ora, invece, proprio perchè c'è, lo vede come la rovina della sua vita, come fai a non capirlo? Lui non lo sopporta, chiaro?


non lo capisco perché io di fronte a un bambino piccolo sento un immediato istinto di protezione. Figuriamoci con un bambino che è sangue del mio sangue. Lui non lo sopporta e per questo è un bastardo pezzo di merda. E potrebbe essere l'uomo migliore del mondo sotto tanti altri punti di vista ma per me una persona che rimane indifferente davanti al proprio figlio è solo un bastardo pezzo di merda


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Dipende da tante cose... a volte si è così freddi mentalmente e razionali e Maturi che non si da uno schiaffo indietro altrimenti si arriva ad un massacro, ma semplicmente si sta in silenzio e si va via... (porgere l'altra guancia non lo annovero tra le possibili reazioni perchè è un massacro tanto quanto infliggere un altro schiaffo)...
> Ma dipende sempre da situaiozni personaggi coreografia etc etc...


Rita, io non ci penso neppure, che si arrivi al massacro, in quello vince non il più forte, ma chi è disposto a perderci pur di uscirne fuori.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uhmmm, dipende, dipende. Togliendo Facebook se non si ha direttamente o il numero di telefono o l'indirizzo o non ci sia qualche conoscente che possa indirizzarti l'unico metodo è pagare un investigatore... io sto ricercando una persona e davvero non la trovo.


Ma si erano visti fino a pochi mesi prima! Sapeva sicuramente dove abitava la tipa, non credi?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io penso che sia possibilissimo, tanto più che per lui era solo un'avventura di divertimento. Ora, invece, proprio perchè c'è, lo vede come la rovina della sua vita, come fai a non capirlo? Lui non lo sopporta, chiaro?


Non sono intervenuta fin ad ora. Ma come fai a stare con un uomo che dichiara di non sopportare suo figlio????

E' un mostro


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, decisamente no! Un tradimento è fatto per  leggerezza, l'altro per reazione ad un dolore dovuto al tradimento stesso. Uno è nato dal nulla, l'altro dall'altro tradimento.
> Se una persona mi da uno schiaffo se  ne ripiglia indietro uno, ma il colpevole della situazione è l'altro.



Per una volta sono d'accordissimo con te!!


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma si erano visti fino a pochi mesi prima! Sapeva sicuramente dove abitava la tipa, non credi?


Di certo lo sapeva e di certo poteva andarla a trovare...ma rimane un dubbio, lei si trovava li dopo??? Se si, coglione lui, se non era li allora c'era poco da fare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono intervenuta fin ad ora. Ma come fai a stare con un uomo che dichiara di non sopportare suo figlio????
> 
> E' un mostro


Un mostro bastardo pezzo di merda!


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non lo capisco perché io di fronte a un bambino piccolo sento un immediato istinto di protezione. Figuriamoci con un bambino che è sangue del mio sangue. Lui non lo sopporta e per questo è un bastardo pezzo di merda. E potrebbe essere l'uomo migliore del mondo sotto tanti altri punti di vista ma per me una persona che rimane indifferente davanti al proprio figlio è solo un bastardo pezzo di merda



Quoto tutto!


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono intervenuta fin ad ora. Ma come fai a stare con un uomo che dichiara di non sopportare suo figlio????
> 
> E' un mostro


No, se non si conosce la psiche maschile.
lei era una scopata e lei lo sapeva, lui le ribadì questo quando si trovò incinta e le disse che era il caso di abortire. Che sia della donna la scelta finale ci sta bene, ma decisamente non facciamo piacere ad un uomo la situazione che non ha voluto. Ovvio che lui le dovrà gli alimenti, ma dentro quella spcihe il figlio nato da quel rapporto è:
1) la colpa
2) qualcosa  che comunque non voleva vivere.
Si rifugge sempre quello che ci schifa, motivo per cui ho capito per cui la mia ex non mi ha aiutato, come farlo se quella persona sta male per  colpa tua e ti senti colpevole solo nel sentirla...meglio che non esista.  Stessa cosa questo bambino, se non lo vedi non esiste, è stupido, ma funziona.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono intervenuta fin ad ora. Ma come fai a stare con *un uomo che dichiara di non sopportare suo figlio*????
> 
> E' un mostro


 E' piuttosto normale. L'odio regna nelle famiglie molto più spesso dell'amore. Io sono testimone. E mio padre è un antipatico, non mostro. Però si impegna ... chissà se non lo diventa, un giorno.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' piuttosto normale. L'odio regna nelle famiglie molto più spesso dell'amore. Io sono testimone. E mio padre è un antipatico, non mostro. Però si impegna ... chissà se non lo diventa, un giorno.


 l'odio regna in certe famiglie ma non è normale


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'odio regna in certe famiglie ma non è normale


No MMinerva, può esistere in più famiglie che non hai idea. Conosco un padre che ama un suo figlio ed odia l'altro che plagiato dallla madre per odiare il padre...ha creato in lui odio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No MMinerva, può esistere in più famiglie che non hai idea. Conosco un padre che ama un suo figlio ed odia l'altro che plagiato dallla madre per odiare il padre...ha creato in lui odio.


 non nega che esista...ne conosciamo tutti le conseguenze .
ma non è la norma


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

Come si fa ad odiare un neonato???

Non lo capirò mai!!!


----------



## Sterminator (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Come si fa ad odiare un neonato???
> 
> Non lo capirò mai!!!


Ma infatti il richiamo del sangue e' solo soffocato...

altrimenti la De Filippi a quest'ora stava a lava' cessi..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma infatti il richiamo del sangue e' solo soffocato...
> 
> altrimenti la De Filippi a quest'ora stava a lava' cessi..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e 2


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma infatti il richiamo del sangue e' solo soffocato...
> 
> altrimenti la De Filippi a quest'ora stava a lava' cessi..
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai osc,
> a volte ho quasi l'impressione che ci sia gente che riesce a raccontarsela in modo talmente profondo che a un certo punto pensa che quel che si racconta possa diventare credibile anche per altri
> allora viene qui e lo racconta a noi: per vedere l'effetto che fa
> 
> ...


Io invece ho dato battaglia con i risultati che ora sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## Sabina (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma si erano visti fino a pochi mesi prima! Sapeva sicuramente dove abitava la tipa, non credi?


Ha scritto lei all'inizio che rispondeva alle sue telefonate da casa dell'altra, mentendo sul posto in cui si trovava.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuramente...ma i tradimenti hanno la stessa gravità....!!!


osc, l'inimputabilità vale per l'omicidio
non farla valere parzialmente per un tradimento sarebbe assurdo

comunque queste son cose che ognuno sente secondo la sua s
sensibilità 

tu, per io tuo modo di essere e per il tuo vissuto, la vedi nel tuo modo
io, per il mio modo di essere e il mio vissuto la penso in un altro

non è che uno è sbagliato e l'altro è giusto
sono entrambi giusti per quello specifico "autore"


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non lo capisco perché io di fronte a un bambino piccolo sento un immediato istinto di protezione. Figuriamoci con un bambino che è sangue del mio sangue. Lui non lo sopporta e per questo è un bastardo pezzo di merda. E potrebbe essere l'uomo migliore del mondo sotto tanti altri punti di vista ma per me una persona che rimane indifferente davanti al proprio figlio è solo un bastardo pezzo di merda


 
quoto


----------



## doryx (7 Aprile 2011)

*io penso...*

che non tutti i tradimenti abbiano la stessa gravità, e questo nn per giustificare la mia situazione ma per il semplice fatto che io nn avrei ma tradito il mio ragazzo se lui nn l'avesse fatto per primo. lo so che probabilmente è una ripicca infantile, xò per me c'è una grande differenza. tanto più che il suo tradimento è avvenuto in un momento di crisi, in cui io stessa avevo pensato a tradire ma nn l'ho fatto perchè, per quanti problemi ci fossero, nn mi sembrava una buona soluzione e, soprattutto, nn potevo sopportare di fargli una cosa del genere, nn sarei stata a posto cn la mia coscienza e questo anche se lui nn l'avesse mai scoperto. l'ho tradito per cercare di rimettere i conti in pari... che poi si è rivelata un'emerita caz****, visto che nn mi sono sentita affatto in pari e nn è nemmeno stata una bella serata perchè, nonostante tutto, mi sentivo in colpa.


----------



## doryx (7 Aprile 2011)

@daniele e diletta: direi che avete inquadrato bene la situazione.

nemmeno io trovo bello che lui nn si occupi del bambino. però, se metto da parte la rabbia per quello che è successo, posso capire la sua reazione. se io nn voglio conseguenze e una donna o un uomo mi costringe ad accettare delle conseguenze che io nn voglio e so che questa persona potrebe "liberarmi" dalle conseguenze ma nn lo fa, allora io penso che, dopo essermi data mille volte dell'idiota visto che si tratta delle conseguenze delle mie azioni, odierei questa persona, perchè, potendo scegliere, non ha tenuto conto del mio volere. quello che voglio dire è che la cazzata la fai in due e la decisione spetta poi a uno solo. chiaro che, in certi casi, la scelta tocca la donna più da vicino e quindi è giusto che abbia l'ultima parola, però poi nn ci si deve stupire se l'uomo in questione nn reagisce in maniera esemplare - e questo soprattutto se poi vieni a sapere che lei, fondamentalmente, la decisione l'ha presa nn per amore del bambino ma per amore degli alimenti che le permetterebbero di continuare a vivere senza lavorare, visto che nn ha mai lavorato in vita sua.

per quanto riguarda quel che diceva qualcuno, che lui, anche senza numero di telefono, poteva rintracciarla: beh, ci abbiamo provato - abbiamo cercato di rintracciarla tramite i genitori di lei, che però nn abbiamo mai trovato in casa. quanto a lei, fintanto che lui aveva il numero, nn rispondeva al telefono e poi ha traslocato e quindi nn era più reperibile. io ero la prima che la voleva rintracciare, perchè stare sempre cn questa spada di damocle sopra la testa nn era piacevole. volevo anch'io parlarle, sapere se il bambino era nato, cosa si immaginava x il futuro ecc. si è poi rifatta viva lei e ora sappiamo dove abita. si è fatta viva per gli alimenti e un'altra volta ha chiamato i genitori del mio ragazzo per raccontargli la situazione (per ripicca, suppongo, perchè altrimenti nn ne vedo il senso...). sinceramente andare lì a me farebbe troppo male, al mio ragazzo penso che andare lì per essere insultato nn interessi... e che lei abbia tutta sta voglia di fargli vedere il abmbino... boh! al telefono gli ha detto che nn lo vuole vedere, vuole solo che paghi...
mi viene da dire - e cn questo nn voglio dire di essere senza peccato - che bella gente che c'è su sta terra!!


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> @daniele e diletta: direi che avete inquadrato bene la situazione.
> 
> nemmeno io trovo bello che lui nn si occupi del bambino. però, se metto da parte la rabbia per quello che è successo, posso capire la sua reazione. se io nn voglio conseguenze e una donna o un uomo mi costringe ad accettare delle conseguenze che io nn voglio e so che questa persona potrebe "liberarmi" dalle conseguenze ma nn lo fa, allora io penso che, dopo essermi data mille volte dell'idiota visto che si tratta delle conseguenze delle mie azioni, odierei questa persona, perchè, potendo scegliere, non ha tenuto conto del mio volere. quello che voglio dire è che la cazzata la fai in due e la decisione spetta poi a uno solo. chiaro che, in certi casi, la scelta tocca la donna più da vicino e quindi è giusto che abbia l'ultima parola, però poi nn ci si deve stupire se l'uomo in questione nn reagisce in maniera esemplare - e questo soprattutto se poi vieni a sapere che lei, fondamentalmente, la decisione l'ha presa nn per amore del bambino ma per amore degli alimenti che le permetterebbero di continuare a vivere senza lavorare, visto che nn ha mai lavorato in vita sua.


ma non è una conseguenza è una persona :unhappy: 

liebrarsi dalle conseguenze voleva dire abortire, hai la minima idea di che cosa significhi :unhappy: ?

ossignur ossignur... :unhappy:

in ogni caso, via. mi pare che eticamente siete sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. ti auguro che la maternità ti faccia il bene di cui hai bisogno, ma soprattutto di cui ha bisogno tuo figlio. e spero che la madre del figlio di tuo marito (o compagno non ricordo) tiri fuori grinta energia e intelligenza sufficiente per il bene dell'altra persona in gioco, cioè l'altro bambino.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> *ma non è una conseguenza è una persona :unhappy: *
> 
> *liebrarsi dalle conseguenze voleva dire abortire, hai la minima idea di che cosa significhi :unhappy: ?*
> 
> ...


 quoto quoto quoto! :up:
cavoli qui sembra che si stia parlando di un giocattolo! e che capita! ma la gente prima o poi imparerà cosa significa mettere al mondo un figlio?!?!?!?!?! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2011)

però, però, però.
ritornando alla ragazza incinta; la scelta è toccata giustamente a lei ed è stata quella di tenere il bambino comunicandoglielo in un secondo tempo.lui a questo punto avrebbe dovuto prenderne atto riconoscendolo con tutti i diritti e doveri del caso.
certo è che in caso contrario (lui l'avesse voluto, lei no...) non avremmo potuto recriminare.
diciamo che di fronte ad una giusta legge (perché per me è importante che scelga la donna) gli uomini rimangono disorientati.
e se una donna con la maternità riesce a scollegare la paternità del nascituro fosse anche una persona che odia...con chi ha in grembo per un immediato e istintivo  amore che accoglie...per l'uomo è difficile sentirsi vicino al frutto di un non amore , spesso 
solo molto più in là , in età matura pensano ad un  figlio come legame importante.
tutto un discorso un po' inutile quello che ho fatto perché non cambia le cose ma è una riflessione che mi veniva.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, però, però.
> ritornando alla ragazza incinta; la scelta è toccata giustamente a lei ed è stata quella di tenere il bambino comunicandoglielo in un secondo tempo.lui a questo punto avrebbe dovuto prenderne atto riconoscendolo con tutti i diritti e doveri del caso.
> certo è che in caso contrario (lui l'avesse voluto, lei no...) non avremmo potuto recriminare.
> diciamo che di fronte ad una giusta legge (perché per me è importante che scelga la donna) gli uomini rimangono disorientati.
> ...


 hai perfettamente ragione! 
solo che non è giusto che ora ci rimetta il bambino! vedi magari ora è piccolo...ma quando crescerà vorrà sapere chi è suo padre! perchè ce l'ha un padre.... 

....e cosa gli diranno?


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Allora, lui per me dovrebbe adesso, ora come ora mettere le cose in chiaro per l'altro bambino. I soldi si, ma per la crescita del bimbo, niente soldi alla mamma che dovrà quanto lui contribuire in quello. Se lei non vuole che lui veda il figlio, tanto peggio per lei, sarà lei a dover fare lavoro doppio, ma per il resto è giusto che lui dia dei soldi, ma non ad una donna che vuol vivere di rendita altrui.
Purtroppo questo bambino io lo vedo proprio non come atto d'amore, ma come atto di sesso da una parte e di menzogna dall'altra, lui non deve rimetterci??? Il bimbo ci ha già rimesso nascendo in una situazione spiacevole e sinceramentre è meglio che viva sereno senza essere messo in mezzo a questioni più grandi di lui e che potrebbero in futuro schiacciarlo. Si ai soldi, si all'aiuto reale se lui vorrà darlo, ma anche una cosa, lui potrà essere solo il padre biologico di quel bimbo, null'altro, non sarà il vero padre per i motivi dell'inganno.
Io sono contrario e lo dico sempre che una decisione così sia presa solo dalla donna, lo ripeto, si era in due ed in due si deve decidere, lei lo ha fatto da sola, bene, adesso lui dovrà sganciare i soldi, ma non diamoci contro troppo ad un padre che vede nel figlio nato una truffa colossale.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto





doryx ha detto:


> che non tutti i tradimenti abbiano la stessa gravità, e questo nn per giustificare la mia situazione ma per il semplice *fatto che io nn avrei ma tradito il mio ragazzo se lui nn l'avesse fatto per primo*. lo so che probabilmente è una ripicca infantile, xò per me c'è una grande differenza. tanto più che il suo tradimento è avvenuto in un momento di crisi, in cui io stessa avevo pensato a tradire ma nn l'ho fatto perchè, per quanti problemi ci fossero, nn mi sembrava una buona soluzione e, soprattutto, nn potevo sopportare di fargli una cosa del genere, nn sarei stata a posto cn la mia coscienza e questo anche se lui nn l'avesse mai scoperto. l'ho tradito per cercare di rimettere i conti in pari... che poi si è rivelata un'emerita caz****, visto che nn mi sono sentita affatto in pari e nn è nemmeno stata una bella serata perchè, nonostante tutto, mi sentivo in colpa.


così si tradisce semplicemente il proprio essere.......
tradire per ripicca.. ok ti uccido perchè hai ucciso .... bho io non la vedo così....
che poi per metabolizzare un tradimento occorre tanto, bisogna fermarsi, e a volte la testa diventa una centrifuga si vero.. ma dire che ho tradito perchè mi hai tradito.. è solo una giustificazione ipocrita.. ti ho tradito perchè sono uscita di senno! ecco.. perchè non ho retto perchè sono una deficiente, perche perchè...  ma buttare tutto il fango sull'altra persona.. bho...


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> *così si tradisce semplicemente il proprio essere.......*
> tradire per ripicca.. ok ti uccido perchè hai ucciso .... bho io non la vedo così....
> che poi per metabolizzare un tradimento occorre tanto, bisogna fermarsi, e a volte la testa diventa una centrifuga si vero.. ma *dire che ho tradito perchè mi hai tradito.. è solo una giustificazione ipocrita*.. ti ho tradito perchè sono uscita di senno! ecco.. perchè non ho retto perchè sono una deficiente, perche perchè... ma buttare tutto il fango sull'altra persona.. bho...


io ho parlato di parziale "inimputabilità"

se venisse usata per giustificarsi sarebbe in sè una puttanata
ma è vero che dopo aver subito un tradimento da chi si ama, le elaborazioni mentali del tradito possono essere scarsamente lucide e condizionate da pulsioni piuttosto aliene alla sua natura


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Che bella*

Questa scrive pure:che bella gente che c'è sulla terra???????????Cazzo proprio lei?????No vabbè....non voglio continuare a scrvere......!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa scrive pure:che bella gente che c'è sulla terra???????????Cazzo proprio lei?????No vabbè....non voglio continuare a scrvere......!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


perchè tutta questa rabbia?
se davvero ti fa così arrabbiare quello che dico, perchè continui a leggere e sprecare il tuo tempo con una persona che secondo te non vale nulla?
non ho detto che il mio comportamento sia ammirevole...
era solo un'osservazione pensando al tutto... siamo ancora in democrazia, no? 
e comunque lo penso e lo ripeto: che gente c'è su questa terra. perchè io avrò anche sbagliato, però il comportamento degli altri due, almeno dal mio punto di vista, lo trovo pure peggiore (e nn è un modo per giustificare il mio di comportamento..) 
e poi potrei anche raccontare le cose in modo che la gente dica "ma poverina"... però io cerco consigli veri e quindi metto le care in tavola così come sono. 
invece di metermi 4000 faccine arrabbiate, prova a darmi un conisglio, o anche una critica, però costruttiva.

comunque tutta la rabbia ei confronti dell'altra è per me una cosa abbastanza recente. all'inizio, giusatmante, ce l'avevo esclusiavamente con lui perchè è lui che stava con me, è lui che ha tradito la mia fiducia. poi ho cominciato a metabolizzare il tutto, a cercare di capire le motivazioni che c'erano dietro - es. momento di crisi - l'errore è stato non parlarne, visto che entrambi vivevamo la situazione nello stesso modo. magari le cose sarebbero andate diversamente (anche se del senno do poi sn piene le fosse...). cosa cercava lui in lei? un diversivo dalla routine. non una donna migliore (e capire questa cosa me ne è costata di fatica - visto che la prima domanda è sempre "cos'ha lei che ionn ho'") ma una donna diversa. cosa cercava lei in lui? lei, probabilmente, aveva anche sviluppato sentimenti per lui, anche se sapeva che nn ne sarebbe venuto fuori nulla, quindi ha cercato di legarlo cn un bambino, approfittando anche del fatto che questo bambino le avrebbe consentito di vivere a spese dello stato o del mio ragazzo per un po' di anni.
cosa ne posso ricavare io da questa situazione? parlare, sempre, quando ci sono problemi. non reagire d'istinto o per vendetta (cosa che io, invece ho fatto. e penso che sia difficile nn farlo, e ammiro quelli che, dopo essersi presi una marea di schiaffi, riescono a nn ridarne indietro nemmeno uno). cosa fare per il futuro? per me - pensare al bene del mio bambino. è il mio ragazzo che si deve occupare della situazione con il bambino, non io. però è tenuto ad informarmi di tutto, che altrimenti lo prendo a cinghiate. 
per quanto possa cercare di essre obiettiva, nn riesco ad augurare all'altra chissà che di positivo. per il bambino spero che abbia qualcuno, oltre la madre che si occupi di lui. perchè il mio ragazzo magari le pagherà anche gli alimenti però - e ripeto, nn dico che sia giusto - probabilmente nn si occuperà di lui regolarmente, perchè si vede fregato da lei (che poi si sia fregato cn le sue stesse mani è un'altra cosa, però nn ha potuto "scegliere"... e nn si può forzare una persona a sviluppare sentimenti che nn riesce a sviluppare. poi magari tra qc anno cambierà idea... nn lo so.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Sai 
io capisco, e ti capisco.... posso immaginare cosa tu stia provando....
traspare tanta rabbia e tanto dolore... magari dolore che ti sei autoinflitta e dfa male rendersene conto sai?
Fa male rendersi conto di aver imboccato una strada che aveva un cartellone talmente grande dove c'era scritto Strada a senso UNICo...alla fine della strada c'è solo un Burrone...
Tutta la rabbia che tu ora provi nei confronti dell'altra.. sappi che un girono suo figlio la proverà per te.... questo sappilo bene, perchè lui potrebbe vedere in te come la donna che le ha preso e rubato suo padre....
Anche se non è così, forse, ma lui vedrà questo, poi con il tempo capirà forse che semplicmente il padre è un vigliacco senza palle ne coscienza...
Io davvero mi auguro dal profondo del cuore, che tu faccia la scelta migliore per voi... te ed il bambino.....


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> perchè tutta questa rabbia?
> se davvero ti fa così arrabbiare quello che dico, perchè continui a leggere e sprecare il tuo tempo con una persona che secondo te non vale nulla?
> non ho detto che il mio comportamento sia ammirevole...
> era solo un'osservazione pensando al tutto... siamo ancora in democrazia, no?
> ...


 se fate una vita di coppia il "problema" del bambino è anche il tuo.... se il tuo ragazzo deciudesse di vederlo lo avresti anche tu in casa...che fai te ne freghi altamente perchè non è figlio tuo? bel rapporto di coppia complimenti.

lui si vede fregato da lei e rinuncia a suo figlio? e sta povera creatura cosa c'entra? adesso un figlio diventa una fregatura?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ...........
> perchè io avrò anche sbagliato, però il comportamento degli altri *due*, almeno dal mio punto di vista, lo trovo pure peggiore (e nn è un modo per giustificare il mio di comportamento..)
> .................
> comunque tutta la rabbia ei confronti dell'altra è per me una cosa abbastanza recente. all'inizio, giusatmante, ce l'avevo esclusiavamente con lui perchè è lui che stava con me, *è lui che ha tradito la mia fiducia*. poi ho cominciato a metabolizzare il tutto, a cercare di capire le motivazioni che c'erano dietro - es. momento di crisi - l'errore è stato non parlarne, visto che entrambi vivevamo la situazione nello stesso modo. magari le cose sarebbero andate diversamente (anche se del senno do poi sn piene le fosse...). *cosa cercava lui in lei?* un diversivo dalla routine. *non una donna migliore* (e capire questa cosa me ne è costata di fatica - visto che la prima domanda è sempre "cos'ha lei che ionn ho'") *ma una donna diversa*. *cosa cercava lei in lui? lei, probabilmente, aveva anche sviluppato sentimenti per lui, anche se sapeva che nn ne sarebbe venuto fuori nulla, quindi ha cercato di legarlo cn un bambino, approfittando anche del fatto che questo bambino le avrebbe consentito di vivere a spese dello stato o del mio ragazzo per un po' di anni.*
> ................


 
quel che mi stupisce è che tutto questo non ti spinge ad interrogarti sull'opportunità di legare la tua vita a un uomo così


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se fate una vita di coppia il "problema" del bambino è anche il tuo.... se il tuo ragazzo deciudesse di vederlo lo avresti anche tu in casa...che fai te ne freghi altamente perchè non è figlio tuo? bel rapporto di coppia complimenti.
> 
> lui si vede fregato da lei e rinuncia a suo figlio? e sta povera creatura cosa c'entra? adesso un figlio diventa una fregatura?


Cara, hai capito ora cosa vuol dire "avere le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi"?

Dai non è lucida ora, secondo me se torna tra qualche mese a rileggere il thread se ne vergogna.... :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai non è lucida ora, secondo me se torna tra qualche mese a rileggere il thread se ne vergogna.... :unhappy:


E' l'unica speigazione che riesco a darmi anche io: è incinta e in una situazione non facile......


----------



## Kid (8 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' l'unica speigazione che riesco a darmi anche io: è incinta e in una situazione non facile......


:up:


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Sai
> io capisco, e ti capisco.... posso immaginare cosa tu stia provando....
> traspare tanta rabbia e tanto dolore... magari dolore che ti sei autoinflitta e dfa male rendersene conto sai?
> Fa male rendersi conto di aver imboccato una strada che aveva un cartellone talmente grande dove c'era scritto Strada a senso UNICo...alla fine della strada c'è solo un Burrone...
> ...


quello che spesso mi fa rabbia è proprio il non aver voluto vedere questo burrone che, palesemente c'era...
non penso che avrei grandi problemi se un giorno, tra qc anno, questo bambino ci suonasse alla porta. ma ora è troppo presto e nn si può certo parlare di volentà del bambino... solo di quella della madre, che io, penso comprensibilmente, nn voglio vedere. io chiedo solo tempo per sistemare la mia di stuazione, dell'altra me ne occuperò poi. se nel frattempo tutto si sistemasse  e lei si trovasse un altro che si occupa del bambino, sarebbe la situazione migliore per tutti, e anche per me (e qui parlo per esperienza: conosco una ragazza madre che, qualche mese dopo la nascita del
bambino, ha conosciuto il suo attuale compagno. l'ex le paga gli alimenti. anche lui è stato in un certo senso "fregato" perchè lei diceva di prendere la pillola, loro non stavano nemmeno ufficalmente insieme e lei ha presa la decisione di tenere il bambino, mettendo lui, che all'epoca aveva solo 19 anni, di fronte alla sua rovina economica prima ancora di aver cominciato davvero a vivere. comunque, fatto sta che il nuovo compagno viene chiamato papà dal bambino. io nn riesco a vedere soluzione migliore, almeno in quel caso, perchè il bambino ha così una figura di riferimento. e il padre biologico mica lo si può forzare...). comunque qui in germania, forse grazie allo stato sociale (che in italia è inesistente...), sono molte le situazioni di questo genere. nessuna finirà mai sotto un ponte per aver fatto un figlio"da sola"... questo tutela donne e bambini dai "bricconcelli", come qualcuno li ha definiti, però consente anche alle donne di comportarsi in maniera ignobile e poi appellarsi al diritto alla vita...
ed è questo il punto in cui dico: ma che gente schfosa c'è su questa terra.
e le mie colpae me le assumo in pieno, però alcuni comportamenti restanto incomprensibili pure a me!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, hai capito ora cosa vuol dire "avere le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi"?
> 
> Dai non è lucida ora, secondo me se torna tra qualche mese a rileggere il thread se ne vergogna.... :unhappy:


 si è probabile! anche perchè altrimenti non ci sono altre spiegazioni:unhappy:


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se fate una vita di coppia il "problema" del bambino è anche il tuo.... se il tuo ragazzo deciudesse di vederlo lo avresti anche tu in casa...che fai te ne freghi altamente perchè non è figlio tuo? bel rapporto di coppia complimenti.
> 
> lui si vede fregato da lei e rinuncia a suo figlio? e sta povera creatura cosa c'entra? adesso un figlio diventa una fregatura?


lo so che ce l'avrei anche io in casa... e, ora come ora, sarebbe troppo x me. con il tempo ci si potrebbe pensare, però la madre ha da tenersi alla larga, perch se il bambino può avere un diritto a far parte della vita di suo padre, lei non ne ha nessuno.
e io sto con una persona del genere... mea culpa! e spero che il tempo nn mi porti a pentirmi della mia decisione. per ora cerco di fare ciò che è meglio x me e per mio figlio... per il resto le energie mi mancano...


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Sai
> io capisco, e ti capisco.... posso immaginare cosa tu stia provando....
> traspare tanta rabbia e tanto dolore... magari dolore che ti sei autoinflitta e dfa male rendersene conto sai?
> Fa male rendersi conto di aver imboccato una strada che aveva un cartellone talmente grande dove c'era scritto Strada a senso UNICo...alla fine della strada c'è solo un Burrone...
> ...


Con in piu' la rogna che avra' diritto di mettere il naso nelle loro donazioni, eredita' o altro...

brrrrr....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Consigli?*

Adesso?Troppo tardi direi....perchè gente come te prima fa enormi cazzate e poi chiede consigli?perche fondamentalmente sei una grandissima egoista e opportunista....!Tu migliore degli altri due?:rotfl:Manco per nente...... tu sei la peggiore....gli altri due son due cretini....tu eri consapevole ed hai potuto scegliere...potevi scegliere....ed hai scelto egoisticamente la strada più semplice...ma non quella più giusta....!!Effettivamente discutere con te è proprio tempo perso.....!!


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso?Troppo tardi direi....perchè gente come te prima fa enormi cazzate e poi chiede consigli?perche fondamentalmente sei una grandissima egoista e opportunista....!Tu migliore degli altri due?:rotfl:Manco per nente...... tu sei la peggiore....gli altri due son due cretini....tu eri consapevole ed hai potuto scegliere...potevi scegliere....ed hai scelto egoisticamente la strada più semplice...ma non quella più giusta....!!Effettivamente discutere con te è proprio tempo perso.....!!


ah, perchè loro non potevano scegliere? si sono visti per quasi due mesi e sono stati costretti da forze superiori a farlo? 
e nn dico di aver scelto la strada più giusta, peròio nn riuscirei a tardire il mio ragazo così a lungo, nemmeno dopo quello che ha ftto. ma magari hai ragion, sn troppo cattiva, se fossi un po' più buona l'avrei cornificato di ripicca per mesi... così almeno tu ora nn mi diresti che sn io la peggiore. 
cmq, a parte tutte le critiche, nn hai un consiglio, te lo chiedo davvero. perchè a meno che tu nn ti diverta ad inc******* per quello che scrivo, nn capisco perchè continui ad intervenire se nn per insultare...


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ah, *perchè loro non potevano scegliere? si sono visti per quasi due mesi e sono stati costretti da forze superiori a farlo*?
> e nn dico di aver scelto la strada più giusta, peròio nn riuscirei a tardire il mio ragazo così a lungo, nemmeno dopo quello che ha ftto. ma magari hai ragion, *sn troppo cattiva, se fossi un po' più buona l'avrei cornificato di ripicca per mesi... così almeno tu ora nn mi diresti che sn io la peggiore. *
> cmq, a parte tutte le critiche, nn hai un consiglio, te lo chiedo davvero. perchè a meno che tu nn ti diverta ad inc******* per quello che scrivo, nn capisco perchè continui ad intervenire se nn per insultare...


 no...loro hanno scelto eccome! 
secondo punto....se fossi stata furba l'avresti mandato a cagare!

terzo.....se leggi bene nei vari post...di consigli te ne sono stati dati...ma tu resti comunque ferma sulle tue convinzioni!


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Sai
> io capisco, e ti capisco.... posso immaginare cosa tu stia provando....
> traspare tanta rabbia e tanto dolore... magari dolore che ti sei autoinflitta e dfa male rendersene conto sai?
> Fa male rendersi conto di aver imboccato una strada che aveva un cartellone talmente grande dove c'era scritto Strada a senso UNICo...alla fine della strada c'è solo un Burrone...
> ...


a questo nn ci avevo pensato.... spero che, se sarà così, potrà capire le mie ragioni... 
sempre che in un lontano futuro io sia sempre in questa situazione...
a volte vorrei davvero avere una sfera di cristallo!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> lo so che ce l'avrei anche io in casa... e, ora come ora, sarebbe troppo x me. con il tempo ci si potrebbe pensare, però la madre ha da tenersi alla larga, perch se il bambino può avere un diritto a far parte della vita di suo padre, lei non ne ha nessuno.
> e io sto con una persona del genere... mea culpa! e spero che il tempo nn mi porti a pentirmi della mia decisione. per ora cerco di fare ciò che è meglio x me e per mio figlio... per il resto le energie mi mancano...


Ma come il tempo? 
Ma non ti basta stare con un uomo che non vuole avere a che fare con suo figlio per capire che razza di uomo sia?
Ti auguri che questa trovi qualcuno che si possa occupare del bambino?
Ma qual è il padre che si augura che suo figlio venga cresciuto da altri? Ma ti rendi conto della gravità di quello che dici.
Se mio marito facesse l'enorme cazzata di mettere incinta una donna credo che lo defenestrerei ma se sapessi che non vuole avere a che fare con suo figlio dire che lo schiferei sarebbe niente........


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Con in piu' la rogna che avra' diritto di mettere il naso nelle loro donazioni, eredita' o altro...
> 
> brrrrr....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mi dispiace Stermi! no! non è proprio così... dipende dall'intelligenza della madre... in questo caso.... se il padre non ha nulla a suo nome l'altro bambino rimane fregato due volte... ma ci sono tante ma tante sfaccettature che sono incomprensibili ali occhi esterni.
io ripeto solo a doryx... di guardare con occhi chi è il padre di suo figlio.
Ora questo è importante.. perchè ora la Sua scelta potrebbe compromettere per sempre la sua vita e quella di una creatura che non c'entra nulla non ha chiesto mica lui di essere messo al mondo!
E poi? si ritrova in questo mondo con i suoi genitori... entrambi a metà.... forse neanche a metà... Almeno uno dei due deve essere forte.. e retto... dico solo questo... ... perchè poi scoprire di avere fratellastri in giro per il mondo.. è una cosa destabilizzante... e si perde la propria identità...


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no...loro hanno scelto eccome!
> secondo punto....se fossi stata furba l'avresti mandato a cagare!
> 
> terzo.....se leggi bene nei vari post...di consigli te ne sono stati dati...ma tu resti comunque ferma sulle tue convinzioni!


lo so che consigli me ne sono stati dati, e ne sono grata! 
stavo solo rispondendo al post di oscuro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ah, perchè loro non potevano scegliere? si sono visti per quasi due mesi e sono stati costretti da forze superiori a farlo?
> e nn dico di aver scelto la strada più giusta, peròio nn riuscirei a tardire il mio ragazo così a lungo, nemmeno dopo quello che ha ftto. ma magari hai ragion, sn troppo cattiva, se fossi un po' più buona l'avrei cornificato di ripicca per mesi... così almeno tu ora nn mi diresti che sn io la peggiore.
> cmq, a parte tutte le critiche, nn hai un consiglio, te lo chiedo davvero. perchè a meno che tu nn ti diverta ad inc******* per quello che scrivo, nn capisco perchè continui ad intervenire se nn per insultare...


Il consiglio che tutti ti stiamo dando è quello di prendere quest'uomo, che non so neanche come si faccia a definire tale, e prenderlo a calci nel c....o

Scusa la schiettezza!!!


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ... perchè lei diceva di prendere la pillola, loro non stavano nemmeno ufficalmente insieme...


OT: pure questi niente preservativi. ma lo sapete che il contagio di nuovi casi di AIDS è molto maggiore tra gli etero che tra i gay, oramai?


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> a questo nn ci avevo pensato.... spero che, se sarà così, potrà capire le mie ragioni...
> sempre che in un lontano futuro io sia sempre in questa situazione...
> a volte vorrei davvero avere una sfera di cristallo!


Invece pensaci! perchè succederà..... forse non hai letto bene ciò che ho scritto.... anche se in forma diversa fa finta che io sia il bambino che porti ora tu in grembo! ecco io sono quel risultato! anche se ripeto in forma diversa.... e quindi per ciò che mi permette il forum ti dico ciò che può succedere ciò che si prova ad essere figli di un uomo vigliacco incosciente dotato solo di sperma, perdonami ma è così


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ah, perchè loro non potevano scegliere? si sono visti per quasi due mesi e sono stati costretti da forze superiori a farlo?
> e nn dico di aver scelto la strada più giusta, peròio nn riuscirei a tardire il mio ragazo così a lungo, nemmeno dopo quello che ha ftto. ma magari hai ragion, sn troppo cattiva, se fossi un po' più buona l'avrei cornificato di ripicca per mesi... così almeno tu ora nn mi diresti che sn io la peggiore.
> cmq, a parte tutte le critiche, nn hai un consiglio, te lo chiedo davvero. perchè a meno che tu nn ti diverta ad inc******* per quello che scrivo, nn capisco perchè continui ad intervenire se nn per insultare...


scusa volevo chiedertelo l'altro giorno ma poi me so' strozzato...:mrgreen:

ma tu di tutto l'ambaradan, di come stavi combinata prima di rimanere incinta,  ai tuoi...a tu' madre nulla dicesti?

hai detto solo che hanno avvallato la tua decisione di sposarti...ed del resto ne sono a conoscenza?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*....*

:up::rotfl:Gisto dovevi cornificarlo per più tempo...:rotfl::rotfl:coplimenti!!:up:Be se è questa la tua levatura mentale......cmq scoperto il suo tradimento bastava fare una scelta adulta lasciarlo....e farsi la propria vita....le persone dignitose avrebbero fatto questo.....!Cazzo c'entrano le corna?mA VERGOGNATEVI!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> lo so che ce l'avrei anche io in casa... e, ora come ora, sarebbe troppo x me. con il tempo ci si potrebbe pensare, però la madre ha da tenersi alla larga, perch se il bambino può avere un diritto a far parte della vita di suo padre, lei non ne ha nessuno.
> e io sto con una persona del genere... mea culpa! e spero che il tempo nn mi porti a pentirmi della mia decisione. per ora cerco di fare ciò che è meglio x me e per mio figlio... per il resto le energie mi mancano...


 ascolta...quello che tu ora non riesci a vedere è che comunque la madre non potrà mai tenersi alla larga come tu vorresti! perchè il figlio è di entrambi e gli obblighi e le decisioni sono di entrambi!
pensa a quando andrà a scuola per esempio....se c'è da prendere una decisione dovranno farli insieme! un figlio ti lega per sempre....e loro dovranno per forza di cose rimanere "legati" per sempre! che a te piaccia oppure no! cerca di essere realista....

a questo dovevi pensarci prima di tutto!ormai è tardi....e da quello che leggo tu sei già pentita da un pezzo della tua decisione!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Simy*

Ti quoto in tutto...parole sante!!!!:up:Solo una cosa:Lei non è pentita delle sue scelte.....questo è il grave.....adesso sta solo cercando la strada più conveniente....!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il consiglio che tutti ti stiamo dando è quello di prendere quest'uomo, che non so neanche come si faccia a definire tale, e prenderlo a calci nel c....o
> 
> *Scusa la schiettezza!*!!


 forse cosi è più chiaro!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> a questo nn ci avevo pensato.... spero che, se sarà così, potrà capire le mie ragioni...
> sempre che in un lontano futuro io sia sempre in questa situazione...
> a volte vorrei davvero avere una sfera di cristallo!


ti do anche un altra chiave di lettura..... a cui tu non puoi fare nulla... ma pensare a che uomo sarà padre di tuo figlio...
Quel bambino che colpa non ha di nulla.... un giorno si chiedera anche..
perchè lui non ha scelto me? cosa ho fatto io di male? cosa ho  io che non va? E si sentirà inadeguato per molto tempo, incapace di amore perchè il padre lo ha rifiutato... poi naturalmente non è detto che crescerà così forse invece starà molto meglio lui di tuo figlio.... 
Ma credo che in certi casi come il tuo è necessario vedere tutto ciò che può accadere... 
come tuo figlio che crescendo forse scoprirà la verità e saprà che ha un padre così.. ed una madre cosà.... e magari lui inizierà a bere o darsi alla vita con altre donne.. e tu dovrai faticare motlo per mantervi... e tuo figlio??? crescerà in un ambiente dove non c'è amore ... dove si sta li per dovere... ed in più poi scoprire che suo padre ha scelto lui ma lui non è stato voluto.. è capitato.... 
Due creature che sono capitate.... così per caso..... 
Leggi medita.. ragiona... isolati un attimo...


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Stermi! no! non è proprio così... dipende dall'intelligenza della madre... in questo caso.... se il padre non ha nulla a suo nome l'altro bambino rimane fregato due volte... ma ci sono tante ma tante sfaccettature che sono incomprensibili ali occhi esterni.
> io ripeto solo a doryx... di guardare con occhi chi è il padre di suo figlio.
> Ora questo è importante.. perchè ora la Sua scelta potrebbe compromettere per sempre la sua vita e quella di una creatura che non c'entra nulla non ha chiesto mica lui di essere messo al mondo!
> E poi? si ritrova in questo mondo con i suoi genitori... entrambi a metà.... forse neanche a metà... Almeno uno dei due deve essere forte.. e retto... dico solo questo... ... perchè poi scoprire di avere fratellastri in giro per il mondo.. è una cosa destabilizzante... e si perde la propria identità...


Calma e gesso...:mrgreen:

bisogna stabilire se Inseminator schiattera' povero in canna e con la pensione sociale perche' non sara' riuscito a concludere un cazzo nella vita  o intestera' a loro la roba che riuscira' a possedere per far fuori l'altro figlio...

va' che le donazioni so' revocabili fino a 10 anni dalla morte del de cuius con obbligo di collazione e se fai finte vendite so' cazzi amari, altri cazzi acidi a gogo' anche se Doryx comprasse casa con soldi del "campione"...:mrgreen:

l'Agenzia delle Entrate te massacra...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

insomma e' un convitato da tenere sempre presente, anche se non lo inviti alle festicciuole...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto...parole sante!!!!:up:Solo una cosa:Lei non è pentita delle sue scelte.....questo è il grave.....adesso sta solo cercando la strada più conveniente....!!!


 sta cercando la strada più conveniente perchè non sa più dove andare a parare...quindi forse, secondo me, un po si è pentita!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Farfalla*

:up:Non gli conviene prendere quest'uomo a calci nel sedere....primo perchè non gli conviene,secondo..perchè è come lui!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Calma e gesso...:mrgreen:
> 
> bisogna stabilire se Inseminator schiattera' povero in canna e con la pensione sociale perche' non sara' riuscito a concludere un cazzo nella vita o intestera' a loro la roba che riuscira' a possedere per far fuori l'altro figlio...
> 
> ...


Stermi.... su che non posso sbilanciarmi nel forum.. ma so come funziona... su su...  purtroppo lo so bene come vanno le cose....


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

@passante: guarda, non so nemmeno io perchè la gente nn pensi alla propria salute (e a quella del compagno cornificato)... fidati che al mio ragazzo nn ho certo fatto i complimenti x questo fatto e, fintanto che nn ha avuto i risultati x le analisi di hiv, epatite, sifilide ecc. nn mi ha potuto sfiorare nemmeno con un dito. e poi oltre alle malattie ci sono altre possibili conseguenze, come si può deurre dal thread...
@farfalla: d'istinto lo manderei a quel paese. però ora sono incinta e vorrei cercare di creare una situazione stabile per il bambino. cercare di salvare il salvabile, se c'è ancora qualcosa da salvare... i sentimenti ci sono ancora, sono rabbia e dolore a non voler passare...
@rita: fa bene sentire i consigli di chi ci è passato... e tu eri in un altro "ruolo", quindi mi offri un'altra prospettiva. grazie per i tuoi consigli.
@sterminator: la mia famiglia nn sa nulla. non ho mai avuto un buon dialogo con i miei. non abbiamo mai parlato di faccende private e nn riuscirei a cominciare da una cosa del genere. se si è cominciato dalla "a", mica si può cominciare dalla"z". e poi, se dicessi qualcosa, potrei fare che buttare tutto... a quel punto odierebbero il mio ragazzo e, in questo momento, sto cercando di creare una situazione il più stabile possibile per il bambino che deve nascere... non mi serve un'altra fonte di destabilizzazione. sì, forse mi riaccoglierebbero in famiglia. ma questo lo farebbero comunque, spero, se le cose tra me e il mio ragazzo nn dovessero funzionare. e non penso che lo racconterei nemmeno in quel caso. c'è da dire poi - cosa che però nn ha nulla a che fare cn l'accaduto - che io da ragazzina ho piantato talmente tanti casini da far impazzire i miei e ora nn voglio che debbano di nuovo confrontarsi cn i miei casini, anche se di altro genere. in questa situazione mi ci sn messa da sola e da sola me ne tirerò fuori... 
sull'appoggio dei miei amici però so di poter contare... su quello, grazie a dio, ho sempre potuto contare.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Stermi.... su che non posso sbilanciarmi nel forum.. ma so come funziona... su su...  purtroppo lo so bene come vanno le cose....


Te massacrano adesso....

In caso di acquisto di casa a tuo nome, l'Agenzia delle entrate se non ritiene congrui i tuoi redditi nei 5 anni precedenti, ti fa l'accertamento e te stanga...

adesso ti fanno l'accertamento anche su auto che superano i 2000 cc di cilindrata e se non e' congruo il tuo reddito te stanga a decinaia de migliaia di euro...

n'do scappi...


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> @passante: guarda, non so nemmeno io perchè la gente nn pensi alla propria salute (e a quella del compagno cornificato)... fidati che al mio ragazzo nn ho certo fatto i complimenti x questo fatto e, fintanto che nn ha avuto i risultati x le analisi di hiv, epatite, sifilide ecc. nn mi ha potuto sfiorare nemmeno con un dito. e poi oltre alle malattie ci sono altre possibili conseguenze, come si può deurre dal thread...
> @farfalla: d'istinto lo manderei a quel paese. però ora sono incinta e vorrei cercare di creare una situazione stabile per il bambino. cercare di salvare il salvabile, se c'è ancora qualcosa da salvare... i sentimenti ci sono ancora, sono rabbia e dolore a non voler passare...
> @rita: fa bene sentire i consigli di chi ci è passato... e tu eri in un altro "ruolo", quindi mi offri un'altra prospettiva. grazie per i tuoi consigli.
> @sterminator: la mia famiglia nn sa nulla. non ho mai avuto un buon dialogo con i miei. non abbiamo mai parlato di faccende private e nn riuscirei a cominciare da una cosa del genere. se si è cominciato dalla "a", mica si può cominciare dalla"z". e poi, se dicessi qualcosa, potrei fare che buttare tutto... a quel punto odierebbero il mio ragazzo e, in questo momento, sto cercando di creare una situazione il più stabile possibile per il bambino che deve nascere... non mi serve un'altra fonte di destabilizzazione. sì, forse mi riaccoglierebbero in famiglia. ma questo lo farebbero comunque, spero, se le cose tra me e il mio ragazzo nn dovessero funzionare. e non penso che lo racconterei nemmeno in quel caso. c'è da dire poi - cosa che però nn ha nulla a che fare cn l'accaduto - *che io da ragazzina ho piantato talmente tanti casini da far impazzire i miei e ora nn voglio che debbano di nuovo confrontarsi cn i miei casini,* anche se di altro genere. in questa situazione mi ci sn messa da sola e da sola me ne tirerò fuori...
> sull'appoggio dei miei amici però so di poter contare... su quello, grazie a dio, ho sempre potuto contare.


Ah ecco, non sei na' testa di cazzo improvvisata...hai studiato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Calma e gesso...:mrgreen:
> 
> bisogna stabilire se Inseminator schiattera' povero in canna e con la pensione sociale perche' non sara' riuscito a concludere un cazzo nella vita  o intestera' a loro la roba che riuscira' a possedere per far fuori l'altro figlio...
> 
> ...


non mi stai istigando all'omicidio, vero? 
sai che gli ormoni in gravidanza sn pericolosi  !!
a parte gli scherzi, di certo nn sto con lui per il suo grande patrimonio... visto che nn ha un centesimo bucato, nè per sè, nè per me, nè per nessun altro...
la cosa dell'eredità, sinceramente, mi preoccupa poco...


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te massacrano adesso....
> 
> In caso di acquisto di casa a tuo nome, l'Agenzia delle entrate se non ritiene congrui i tuoi redditi nei 5 anni precedenti, ti fa l'accertamento e te stanga...
> 
> ...


 
Stermi... io parlavo di eredità!!!!!
stica non posso spiattellare qui tutta la mia infanzia ehhhhhh

Diciamo che occorre da parte di un protagonista de sta storia avere le palle quadrate e di acciaio.. stica... stica stica....

Se vogliamo parlare in via materiale ... se doryx non è intelligente.. ed invece l'altra si.... ed il coglione inseminator rimane coglione inseminator, la cara Doryx dovròà mantenere campi e cavoli.... anche l'altro bambino.. 
ok????


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah ecco, non sei na' testa di cazzo improvvisata...hai studiato...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 non so perchè ma me l'aspettavo sta risposta...para para a come l'hai scritta! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> non mi stai istigando all'omicidio, vero?
> sai che gli ormoni in gravidanza sn pericolosi  !!
> a parte gli scherzi, di certo nn sto con lui per il suo grande patrimonio... visto che nn ha un centesimo bucato, nè per sè, nè per me, nè per nessun altro...
> la cosa dell'eredità, sinceramente, mi preoccupa poco...


 
AIHA.... 
come non detto leggi ciò che ho appena scritto..
ora pensando in via materiale... tanti auguri!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Stermi... io parlavo di eredità!!!!!
> stica non posso spiattellare qui tutta la mia infanzia ehhhhhh
> 
> Diciamo che occorre da parte di un protagonista de sta storia avere le palle quadrate e di acciaio.. stica... stica stica....
> ...


a me lo dici?..:mrgreen:

ao' l'altra si puo' attaccare anche alla pensione dei genitori d'Inseminator...

ce ne ha di mammelle da ciucciare.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> *Stermi... io parlavo di eredità*!!!!!
> stica non posso spiattellare qui tutta la mia infanzia ehhhhhh
> 
> Diciamo che occorre da parte di un protagonista de sta storia avere le palle quadrate e di acciaio.. stica... stica stica....
> ...


Ma anche a quella, ciccia...:mrgreen:

i figli naturali adesso sono ormai equiparati ai figli leggittimi...ne' piu' ne' meno...

propri' l'istess'

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah ecco, non sei na' testa di cazzo improvvisata...hai studiato...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sì, l'arte del combinare casini l'ho sempre padroneggiata ad alto livello, purtroppo. comunque erano casini di tutt'altro genere. 
e io il nostro babino l'ho anche tenuto perchè io ho già avuto un aborto da minorenne e ho fatto davvero fatica a riprendermi, dopo. mi ero ripromessa di nn fare mai più uno sbaglio del genere (anche se allora era probabilmente la scelta migliore, perchè ero troppo piccola per occuparmi di un bambino e alla fine se ne sarebbero dovuti occupare i miei)... quindi per me è anche un po' un tasto delicato. quindi ammetto pubblicamente:sì, ho fatto tanti sbagli e, sì, continuo a farne. però la mia vita nn consiste solo di sbagli ma questo, in questo contesto non c'entra. diciamo che sn sempre stata brava a dare il meglio, anche se a volte in extremis, in campo scolastico e lavorativo. sono sempre stata brava ad aiutare gli altri, anche dimenticando me stessa, ma nn sono mai stata brava nel cercarmi relazioni decenti e nel prendermi cura di me stessa.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me lo dici?..:mrgreen:
> 
> ao' l'altra si puo' attaccare anche alla pensione dei genitori d'Inseminator...
> 
> ...


Stermi.... infatti.........
Il problema è che vedo tutto molto oscuro........
ma la decisione spetta solo a lei ...... non voglio dare consigli o altro..


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma anche a quella, ciccia...:mrgreen:
> 
> i figli naturali adesso sono ormai equiparati ai figli leggittimi...ne' piu' ne' meno...
> 
> ...


Ehhh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
non mi far parlare che non mi va e non posso!!!
PRIVACY


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

*occuparmi...*

di campo (o forse era una capra, che in questo contesto ci starebbe pure meglio!  e cavoli nn mi va proprio... dici che mi toccherebbe se ci resto insieme? cioè, dovrei provvedere anche all'altro bambino?
mi sa che, se mai ci dovessimo sposare: separazione dei beni... nn sarà romantico ma riparmia un sacco di casini nel caso in cui le cose nn dovessero andare bene (e qui penso che di casi ne conoscano tutti...).
quanto alla pensione dei suoi... mah, mi sa che se cercava il pollo da spennare ha sbagliato di brutto... al massimo potrebbe pagarle un minimo di alimeti, cosa che significherebbe per noi dover tirare la cinghia alla fine del mese... almeno fintanto che nn riprendo pure io a lavorare.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> di campo (o forse era una capra, che in questo contesto ci starebbe pure meglio!  e cavoli nn mi va proprio... dici che mi toccherebbe se ci resto insieme? cioè, dovrei provvedere anche all'altro bambino?
> mi sa che, se mai ci dovessimo sposare: separazione dei beni... nn sarà romantico ma riparmia un sacco di casini nel caso in cui le cose nn dovessero andare bene (e qui penso che di casi ne conoscano tutti...).
> quanto alla pensione dei suoi... mah, mi sa che se cercava il pollo da spennare ha sbagliato di brutto... al massimo potrebbe pagarle un minimo di alimeti, cosa che significherebbe per noi dover tirare la cinghia alla fine del mese... almeno fintanto che nn riprendo pure io a lavorare.


Perdonami...
ma forse non riesco ad esprimermi....
Se tu te lo sposi e lui deve pagare gli alimenti dell'altro bambino.. tu che fai? non lo aiuti? che esiste una banca del seme che gli danno 200 euro ogni volta che riempe l'ampolla?????
E per quanta riguarda l'altra.... non giudicarla così.. lei può pensare la stessa cosa di TE!
Ora pensa a tutto apri gli occhi.. e pensa al bene di tuo figlio!

PS. lui l'altro lo ha riconosciuto? mi è sfuggita sta cosa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Aprile 2011)

Scusa ma nel tuo primo post hai scritto che lei gli aveva mandato un SMS insultandolo perché aveva il bambino più carino del mondo e manco gliene fregava di vederlo (l'hai scritto tu) e ora invece dici che non vuole che lui lo veda ma vuole solo i soldi...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Si*

Si hai fatto tanti sbagli....e non te frega una mazza di farne degli altri...purtroppo certa gente la riconosco a naso....la tua indolenza e pari alla tua sfacciatagine..!!!Guarda,mi fa rabbia solo che in questa tua  vita vacua e inutile fatta di errori e di azioni da bimba viziata...ti trascini persone innocenti.....sei la classica persona che lascerei tranquillamente affogare...perche dannosa anche per la gente intorno....!!!Le persone come te non cambiano mai...e sai perchè?Perchè non hanno rispetto per la propria vita ma sopratutto per l'esistenza degli altri....!!!Be viva dio che stavolta non c'è via d'uscita......stavolta non c'è aborto.....!!!


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Perdonami...
> ma forse non riesco ad esprimermi....
> Se tu te lo sposi e lui deve pagare gli alimenti dell'altro bambino.. tu che fai? non lo aiuti? che esiste una banca del seme che gli danno 200 euro ogni volta che riempe l'ampolla?????
> E per quanta riguarda l'altra.... non giudicarla così.. lei può pensare la stessa cosa di TE!
> ...


sì, ineffetti ogni volta, indirettamente, pagherei anche io per l'altro bambino...
lei nn l'ha voluto mettere sul certificato di nascita. ora si è fatta viva dicendo di volere gli alimenti e quindi servirà un test di paternità. non so se poi lui venga automaticamente inserito anche nel certificato di nascita...


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma nel tuo primo post hai scritto che lei gli aveva mandato un SMS insultandolo perché aveva il bambino più carino del mondo e manco gliene fregava di vederlo (l'hai scritto tu) e ora invece dici che non vuole che lui lo veda ma vuole solo i soldi...


sì, perchè all'inizio lei probabilmete sperava di avere ancora una chance di legarlo a sè tramite il bambino, quindi sperava che, se lui lo avesse visto, sarebbe tornato da lei per stare cn lei e il bambino. ha poi capito che questa chance nn esisteva e quindi ora vuole solo i soldi, perchè è arrabbiata con lui. quando eravamo state da lei aveva detto di non voler nulla, ma probabilmente rabbia e necessità le hanno fatto cambiare idea...
queste poi sono solo mie supposizioni, nn so se corrispondano alla realtà!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Lascia*

Ma lascia perdere quel povero bambino!!!Per favore!!!!


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> sì, perchè all'inizio lei probabilmete sperava di avere ancora una chance di legarlo a sè tramite il bambino, quindi sperava che, se lui lo avesse visto, sarebbe tornato da lei per stare cn lei e il bambino. ha poi capito che questa chance nn esisteva e quindi ora vuole solo i soldi, perchè è arrabbiata con lui. quando eravamo state da lei aveva detto di non voler nulla, ma probabilmente rabbia e necessità le hanno fatto cambiare idea...
> queste poi sono solo mie supposizioni, nn so se corrispondano alla realtà!


Tu invece cosa vuoi? che uomo vorresti? e che padre vorresti per tuo figlio?


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Tu invece cosa vuoi? che uomo vorresti? e che padre vorresti per tuo figlio?


io vorrei un uomo che si occupi di me e suo figlio. un uomo che non mi tradisca (o che, per lo meno, abbia imparato dai suoi errori e nn li commetta più). voglio un uomo che sia innamorato di me.
niente di più e niente di meno.
e in cambio offirei esattamente lo stesso.
l'amore c'è e il resto me lo promette. il tempo mi dirà se erano parole vane o no. e, come d'altronde mi dice anche lui, se voglio stare con lui devo accettare il fatto che questo bambino esista e possa far capolino in ogni momento nella nostra vita. ma io per questo ho bisogno di tempo. sto cercando di perdonare lui, nel fare questo, piano piano mi sta salendo la rabbia contro di lei (che all'inizio nn avevo, perchè pensavo che lui avesse preso per il culo entrambe). ora penso comunque che lui nn sia stato corretto nei confronti di nessuna delle due ma forse il fatto è che, passata la rabbia cieca ed il dolore lancinante degli inizi, riesco ad analizzare anche le sue di ragioni e posso capire, il che nn vuol dire apprezzare, le sua ragioni. prima mi concentravo su di lui, ora sto guardand anche la parte di lei... forse saranno fasi necessarie per elaborare il tutto.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2011)

*Doryx*

Ma lui sà del tuo tradimento?Scommetterei di no.....!


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma lui sà del tuo tradimento?Scommetterei di no.....!


no, non lo sa. perchè penso che nn sarebbe servito a nulla confessarglielo. del tradimento, prima che mi toccasse così da vicino, ho sempre pensato che fosse una cosa da nn fare. nel caso in cui però succeda davvero, allora la confessione nn è altro che una bomba che ditrugge quel che ancora nn è stato distrutto. da un tradimento penso si dovrebbe capire se la propria storia ha un fututo oppure no. nel secondo caso dovrebbe spingere a chiudere la storia attuale. il racconto del tradimento però nn servirebbe a nulla se nn a scaricarsi la coscienza e fare star male ancora di più l'altro. nel caso in cui si decidesse che è stato uno sbaglio, bisognerebbe imparare e nn farlo più. anche qui penso che scaricarsi la coscienza nn servirebbe a nulla. piuttosto si dovrebbe investire di più nel proprio rapporto, parlare di più. e non ripetere più quell'errore.
come si dice, errare è umano, perseverare diabolico. se uno sbaglia e impara, forse può aver salvato, con questo sbaglio, il suo rapporto. cosa che nn giustifica il tradimento ma, se si ha il "coraggio" di tradire, allora bisogna anche avere il "coraggio" di smazzarsi i sensi di colpa per conto proprio.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> io vorrei un uomo che si occupi di me e suo figlio. un uomo che non mi tradisca (o che, per lo meno, abbia imparato dai suoi errori e nn li commetta più). voglio un uomo che sia innamorato di me.
> niente di più e niente di meno.
> e in cambio offirei esattamente lo stesso.
> l'amore c'è e il resto me lo promette. il tempo mi dirà se erano parole vane o no. e, come d'altronde mi dice anche lui, se voglio stare con lui devo accettare il fatto che questo bambino esista e possa far capolino in ogni momento nella nostra vita. ma io per questo ho bisogno di tempo. sto cercando di perdonare lui, nel fare questo, piano piano mi sta salendo la rabbia contro di lei (che all'inizio nn avevo, perchè pensavo che lui avesse preso per il culo entrambe). ora penso comunque che lui nn sia stato corretto nei confronti di nessuna delle due ma forse il fatto è che, passata la rabbia cieca ed il dolore lancinante degli inizi, riesco ad analizzare anche le sue di ragioni e posso capire, il che nn vuol dire apprezzare, le sua ragioni. prima mi concentravo su di lui, ora sto guardand anche la parte di lei... forse saranno fasi necessarie per elaborare il tutto.


 sicuramente ci vuole tempo per metabolizzare...
ma secondo me resta il fatto che quest'uomo non ti darà mai le certezze che cerchi......


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> no, non lo sa. perchè penso che nn sarebbe servito a nulla confessarglielo. del tradimento, prima che mi toccasse così da vicino, ho sempre pensato che fosse una cosa da nn fare. nel caso in cui però succeda davvero, allora la confessione nn è altro che una bomba che ditrugge quel che ancora nn è stato distrutto. da un tradimento penso si dovrebbe capire se la propria storia ha un fututo oppure no. nel secondo caso dovrebbe spingere a chiudere la storia attuale. il racconto del tradimento però nn servirebbe a nulla se nn a scaricarsi la coscienza e fare star male ancora di più l'altro. nel caso in cui si decidesse che è stato uno sbaglio, bisognerebbe imparare e nn farlo più. anche qui penso che scaricarsi la coscienza nn servirebbe a nulla. piuttosto si dovrebbe investire di più nel proprio rapporto, parlare di più. e non ripetere più quell'errore.
> come si dice, errare è umano, perseverare diabolico. se uno sbaglia e impara, forse può aver salvato, con questo sbaglio, il suo rapporto. cosa che nn giustifica il tradimento ma, se si ha il "coraggio" di tradire, allora bisogna anche avere il "coraggio" di smazzarsi i sensi di colpa per conto proprio.


 .....o il coraggio di confessare....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> @passante: guarda, non so nemmeno io perchè la gente nn pensi alla propria salute (e a quella del compagno cornificato)... fidati che al mio ragazzo nn ho certo fatto i complimenti x questo fatto e, fintanto che nn ha avuto i risultati x le analisi di hiv, epatite, sifilide ecc. nn mi ha potuto sfiorare nemmeno con un dito. e poi oltre alle malattie ci sono altre possibili conseguenze, come si può deurre dal thread...
> @farfalla: *d'istinto lo manderei a quel paese. però ora sono incinta e vorrei cercare di creare una situazione stabile per il bambino. cercare di salvare il salvabile, se c'è ancora qualcosa da salvare... i sentimenti ci sono ancora, sono rabbia e dolore a non voler passare*...
> @rita: fa bene sentire i consigli di chi ci è passato... e tu eri in un altro "ruolo", quindi mi offri un'altra prospettiva. grazie per i tuoi consigli.
> @sterminator: la mia famiglia nn sa nulla. non ho mai avuto un buon dialogo con i miei. non abbiamo mai parlato di faccende private e nn riuscirei a cominciare da una cosa del genere. se si è cominciato dalla "a", mica si può cominciare dalla"z". e poi, se dicessi qualcosa, potrei fare che buttare tutto... a quel punto odierebbero il mio ragazzo e, in questo momento, sto cercando di creare una situazione il più stabile possibile per il bambino che deve nascere... non mi serve un'altra fonte di destabilizzazione. sì, forse mi riaccoglierebbero in famiglia. ma questo lo farebbero comunque, spero, se le cose tra me e il mio ragazzo nn dovessero funzionare. e non penso che lo racconterei nemmeno in quel caso. c'è da dire poi - cosa che però nn ha nulla a che fare cn l'accaduto - che io da ragazzina ho piantato talmente tanti casini da far impazzire i miei e ora nn voglio che debbano di nuovo confrontarsi cn i miei casini, anche se di altro genere. in questa situazione mi ci sn messa da sola e da sola me ne tirerò fuori...
> sull'appoggio dei miei amici però so di poter contare... su quello, grazie a dio, ho sempre potuto contare.


e l'altro bambino invece?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e l'altro bambino invece?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 l'ha scritto più volte che non gli interessa....mica è figlio suo! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ha scritto più volte che non gli interessa....mica è figlio suo! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Infatti. Non riesco a spostarmi dal fatto che non concepisco che una donna accetti di stare con un uomo che ha un figlio e se ne frega........
Sarò strana io


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e l'altro bambino invece?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


se lo mandassi a quel paese, entrambi i bambini sarebbero senza padre. e questo non migliorerebbe certo la situazione...


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> lo so che ce l'avrei anche io in casa... e, ora come ora, sarebbe troppo x me. con il tempo ci si potrebbe pensare, però *la madre ha da tenersi alla larga,* perch se il bambino può avere un diritto a far parte della vita di suo padre, lei non ne ha nessuno.
> e io sto con una persona del genere... mea culpa! e spero che il tempo nn mi porti a pentirmi della mia decisione. per ora cerco di fare ciò che è meglio x me e per mio figlio... per il resto le energie mi mancano...


Sei gelosa di lei. Perchè?


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti. Non riesco a spostarmi dal fatto che non concepisco che una donna accetti di stare con un uomo che ha un figlio e se ne frega........
> Sarò strana io


 bè allora siamo strane in due!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> se lo mandassi a quel paese, entrambi i bambini sarebbero senza padre. e questo non migliorerebbe certo la situazione...


 ma infatti la situazione l'avete peggiorata voi mettendo al mondo un altro figlio! e tu in particolar modo visto che quando hai fatto il test lui ti ha fatto capire che non gli interessava più di tanto la tua scelta! da quello che scrivi non mi pare che lui faccia i salti di gioia a sapere che sei incinta:unhappy:


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sei gelosa di lei. Perchè?


penso che sia normale nn voler vedere la donna con cui il tuo uomo ti ha tradita...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> se lo mandassi a quel paese, entrambi i bambini sarebbero senza padre. e questo non migliorerebbe certo la situazione...


Quindi il tuo bambino ha più diritto dell'altro ad avere un padre?
E chi lo stabilisce? 
Mi fa una tenerezza infinita vedere trattare un innocente come se fosse semplicemente uno sbaglio.
Cosa ti fa credere che sarà un padre presente per tuo figlio, visto che ha un'insesibilità tale verso l'altro bambino?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti la situazione l'avete peggiorata voi mettendo al mondo un altro figlio! e tu in particolar modo visto che quando hai fatto il test lui ti ha fatto capire che non gli interessava più di tanto la tua scelta! da quello che scrivi non mi pare che lui faccia i salti di gioia a sapere che sei incinta:unhappy:


Straquoto:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:E aggiungo, senza pensare all'aborto, provare a pensarci prima. 
E' già difficile crescere dei figli quando le cose vanno bene, figuriamoci con una situazione come questa e con un uomo come questo


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo bambino ha più diritto dell'altro ad avere un padre?
> E chi lo stabilisce?
> Mi fa una tenerezza infinita vedere trattare un innocente come se fosse semplicemente uno sbaglio.
> Cosa ti fa credere che sarà un padre presente per tuo figlio, visto che ha un'insesibilità tale verso l'altro bambino?


 e io straquoto te! :up::up:


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> penso che sia normale nn voler vedere la donna con cui il tuo uomo ti ha tradita...


Ma potrebbe volerla vedere lui, è la madre di suo figlio... Scusa invece è normale restare incinta in una situazione del genere?


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma potrebbe volerla vedere lui, è la madre di suo figlio... *Scusa invece è normale restare incinta in una situazione del genere*?


 Quoto!!!!!!!!!!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti la situazione l'avete peggiorata voi mettendo al mondo un altro figlio! e tu in particolar modo visto che quando hai fatto il test lui ti ha fatto capire che non gli interessava più di tanto la tua scelta! da quello che scrivi non mi pare che lui faccia i salti di gioia a sapere che sei incinta:unhappy:


forse mi sono spiegata male, il bambino non era pianificato e, data la situazione, ho voluto riflettere sul da farsi. lui mi ha detto che avrebbe accettato qualunque mia decisione e che mi sarebbe stato a fianco. è chiaro che nn ha fatto i salti di gioia, ma quelli nn li ho fatti nemmeno io. sarebbe stato meglio aspettare ancora un po' e chiarire le cose prima di fare un figlio. però questo non vuol dire che lui nn accetti la mia gravidanza o che si disperi. dice che non ripeterà mai più gli sbagli che ha fatto e che vuole solo essere felice con me e con il bambino. e che devo accettare il fatto che lui di figlio ne ha un altro, anche se nn se ne occupa. perchè se nn riesco ad accettare questo fatto, il nostro rapporto sarà destinato a finire prima o poi.
però, ora che c'è, anche se nn è ancora nato, siamo entrambi contenti dell'esistenza di questo piccolo.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> penso che sia normale nn voler vedere la donna con cui *il tuo uomo* ti ha tradita...


bel termine

che qui, a me, suona sommamente a sproposito


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegata male, il bambino non era pianificato e, data la situazione, ho voluto riflettere sul da farsi. lui mi ha detto che avrebbe accettato qualunque mia decisione e che mi sarebbe stato a fianco. è chiaro che nn ha fatto i salti di gioia, ma quelli nn li ho fatti nemmeno io. sarebbe stato meglio aspettare ancora un po' e chiarire le cose prima di fare un figlio. però questo non vuol dire che lui nn accetti la mia gravidanza o che si disperi. dice che non ripeterà mai più gli sbagli che ha fatto e che vuole solo essere felice con me e con il bambino. *e che devo accettare il fatto che lui di figlio ne ha un altro, anche se nn se ne occupa. perchè se nn riesco ad accettare questo fatto, il nostro rapporto sarà destinato a finire prima o poi*.
> però, ora che c'è, anche se nn è ancora nato, siamo entrambi contenti dell'esistenza di questo piccolo.


 quindi forse lui il figlio vorrebbe vederlo ma non lo fa perchè tu non vuoi??????? oddio io non ci sto capendo più niente!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> *forse mi sono spiegata male, il bambino non era pianificato* e, data la situazione, ho voluto riflettere sul da farsi. lui mi ha detto che avrebbe accettato qualunque mia decisione e che mi sarebbe stato a fianco. è chiaro che nn ha fatto i salti di gioia, ma quelli nn li ho fatti nemmeno io. sarebbe stato meglio aspettare ancora un po' e chiarire le cose prima di fare un figlio. però questo non vuol dire che lui nn accetti la mia gravidanza o che si disperi. dice che non ripeterà mai più gli sbagli che ha fatto e che vuole solo essere felice con me e con il bambino. e che devo accettare il fatto che lui di figlio ne ha un altro, anche se nn se ne occupa. perchè se nn riesco ad accettare questo fatto, il nostro rapporto sarà destinato a finire prima o poi.
> però, ora che c'è, anche se nn è ancora nato, siamo entrambi contenti dell'esistenza di questo piccolo.


Scusa ma una frase se è possibile mi fa incazzare ancora di più.......
anche mio figlio che è un adolescente sa che esistono modi per evitare una gravidanza..:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bel termine
> 
> che qui, a me, suona sommamente a sproposito


correggo con cui quella testa di c**** (e direi che,invece, questo termine ci sta decisamente bene) del mio ragazzo mi ha tradito...
cmq il concetto non cambia


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bel termine
> 
> che qui, a me, suona sommamente a sproposito


 
quoto:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
e non per il termine "tuo" ma per "uomo"


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> *quindi forse lui il figlio vorrebbe vederlo ma non lo fa perchè tu non vuoi??*????? oddio io non ci sto capendo più niente!


Lo vedrà di nascosto


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma una frase se è possibile mi fa incazzare ancora di più.......
> anche mio figlio che è un adolescente sa che esistono modi per evitare una gravidanza..:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 :up:non ti ci abituare però


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> correggo con cui quella testa di c**** (e direi che,invece, questo termine ci sta decisamente bene) del mio ragazzo mi ha tradito...
> cmq il concetto non cambia


Insisto scusami. Ma se sai che è una testa di c***** (e te lo confermo) perchè resti ancora con lui?


----------



## Sabina (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> perchè tutta questa rabbia?
> se davvero ti fa così arrabbiare quello che dico, perchè continui a leggere e sprecare il tuo tempo con una persona che secondo te non vale nulla?
> non ho detto che il mio comportamento sia ammirevole...
> era solo un'osservazione pensando al tutto... siamo ancora in democrazia, no?
> ...


Ma come si può pensare che quello che passa lo stato o un eventuale assegno di mantenimento permettano di vivere di rendita? Mantenere un figlio costa e gestirlo e' più impegnativo che  lavorare.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma come si può pensare che quello che passa lo stato o un eventuale assegno di mantenimento permettano di vivere di rendita? Mantenere un figlio costa e gestirlo e' più impegnativo che lavorare.


non abitano qui


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, però, però.
> ritornando alla ragazza incinta; la scelta è toccata giustamente a lei ed è stata quella di tenere il bambino comunicandoglielo in un secondo tempo.lui a questo punto avrebbe dovuto prenderne atto riconoscendolo con tutti i diritti e doveri del caso.
> certo è che in caso contrario (lui l'avesse voluto, lei no...) non avremmo potuto recriminare.
> diciamo che di fronte ad una giusta legge (perché per me è importante che scelga la donna) gli uomini rimangono disorientati.
> ...


La legge italiana permette alla donna di portare avanti una gravidanza e, qualora lo volesse, di non risultare come madre del bambino. 
Ma al padre non è concesso ciò, una volta accertata la paternità, è obbligato a viverla.



Amoremio ha detto:


> non abitano qui


Già, mi sembra abbia scritto Germania.


----------



## Sabina (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> a questo nn ci avevo pensato.... spero che, se sarà così, potrà capire le mie ragioni...
> sempre che in un lontano futuro io sia sempre in questa situazione...
> a volte vorrei davvero avere una sfera di cristallo!


Previsione: nascerà tuo figlio e tu sarai presa da tanti altri pensieri. 
Parli degli ormoni in gravidanza? Aspetta di sentire quelli in post-parto!
Il vostro "amore" entrerà nella routine (se lui non sara' già "scoppiato" prima) e comincerete a guardarvi intorno.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> se lo mandassi a quel paese, entrambi i bambini sarebbero senza padre. e questo non migliorerebbe certo la situazione...


E non ti rendi conto che probabilmente anche il tuo bambino non avrà un padre???
Dici l'amore c'è.... dove?? una persona che non ama sangue del suo sangue è capace di amore?
Capisco che ora hai rabbia nei confronti dell'altra... ma siete entrambe colpevoli eh... avete fatto lo stesso identico sbaglio!
Dici che si dovrebbe imparare dagli sbagli ok... tu hai imparato?
visto che hai abortito anche in giovane età? 
Scusa ma cerco solo di spronarti... 
scrivi di getto con rabbia, con difesa personale...
Ammettere a lui che lo hai tradito lo porrebbe davanti al fatto che forse il figlio non è il suo....avrebbe tutti i diritti di avere dubbi!


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma come si può pensare che quello che passa lo stato o un eventuale assegno di mantenimento permettano di vivere di rendita? Mantenere un figlio costa e gestirlo e' più impegnativo che  lavorare.


fidati, in italia nn si può, ma in altri paesi europei si può eccome. se hai un figlio senza padre hai diritto a:
1. 184 Euro al mese dallo stato per il bambino (ne hanno diritto tutti, indipendentemente dalla classe sociale)
2. 300 euro al mese per un anno se prima nn lavoravi , altrimenti il 65% del tuo stipendio degli ultimi due anni e poi sempre meno, a scalare, per 3 anni
3. se nn puoi lavorare (per via del bambino e perchè nn hai nessuno che te lo tenga) ti danno sui 500-600 euro al mese, se nn hai lavorato per almeno un anno negli ultimi 2 anni, altrimenti una cifra più alta.
4. se al punto tre ti danno "solo" 500-600 euro, lo stato ti paga l'affitto 
5. se la casa nn ha mobili, ti danno un sussidioper comprare letto, tavolo, cucina
6. se nn hai le cose per il bambino hai diritto ad un sussidio per comprare le cose di prima necessità

se invece nn lavori ti danno il sussiodio di disoccupazione però, giustamente, se poi nn ti prsenti ai colloqui di lavoro che ti fissa l'ente per il lavoro, prima o poi te le tolgono, visto che il senso è aiutare le persone che, contro la loro volontà, restano senza lavoro, nn quelli che nn ne hanno voglia.
quindi, se vuoi farti mantenere dallo stato fare un figlio può essere una buona idea. e, se mi permetti, con tutti gli sbagli che io posso aver fatto e fare tutt'ora, un comportamento del genere mi fa schifo. lo stato costruisce una "rete sociale" per aiutare chi ne ha bisogno, nn come amaca affinchè i pigri e gli approfittatori possano goderne e riposarsi dalle loro grandi fatiche...

spero che questo spieghi alcune cose che ho detto nel thread!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> fidati, in italia nn si può, ma in altri paesi europei si può eccome. se hai un figlio senza padre hai diritto a:
> 1. 184 Euro al mese dallo stato per il bambino (ne hanno diritto tutti, indipendentemente dalla classe sociale)
> 2. 300 euro al mese per un anno se prima nn lavoravi , altrimenti il 65% del tuo stipendio degli ultimi due anni e poi sempre meno, a scalare, per 3 anni
> 3. se nn puoi lavorare (per via del bambino e perchè nn hai nessuno che te lo tenga) ti danno sui 500-600 euro al mese, se nn hai lavorato per almeno un anno negli ultimi 2 anni, altrimenti una cifra più alta.
> ...


 
No, perchè qui continuo a sentir parlare di assegni di mantenimento ma di una figura paterna che mancherà per sempre segnando la vita di questo bimbo nulla.
A meno che all'estero non ci siano leggi che distribuiscono anche questo


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, perchè qui continuo a sentir parlare di assegni di mantenimento ma di una figura paterna che mancherà per sempre segnando la vita di questo bimbo nulla.
> A meno che all'estero non ci siano leggi che distribuiscono anche questo


no quello nn viene distribuito, però questo spiega perchè una donna possa voler un figlio da uno con cui nemmeno sta insieme, sapendo che questo un figlio nn lo vuole. perchè tanto paga lo stato (e poi il padre cn gli alimenti) e lei così se ne può stare bella, bella a casa senza lavorare.
perchè io cn questa persona ci sto insieme, beh, erpchè sarò scema ma io ne sn innamorata e spero che il mio bambino abbia un padre. altrimenti mica mi passerei tutto questo per puro masochismo...


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> no quello nn viene distribuito, però questo spiega perchè una donna possa voler un figlio da uno con cui nemmeno sta insieme, sapendo che questo un figlio nn lo vuole. perchè tanto paga lo stato (e poi il padre cn gli alimenti) e lei così se ne può stare bella, bella a casa senza lavorare.
> perchè io cn questa persona ci sto insieme, beh, erpchè sarò scema ma io ne sn innamorata e spero che il mio bambino abbia un padre. altrimenti mica mi passerei tutto questo per puro masochismo...


 
Ecco vedo un'altra vittima.... povero bambino.... io vi auguro solo che non facciate la mia stessa fine, te e ve lo auguro di cuore....
Io ora chiudo... non sopporto più di vedere le persone rovinarsi con le proprie mani... e rovinano non solo se stesse ma anche i bambini che non centrano nulla credendo di fare il loro bene...
Perdonami.... mi dispiace tanto


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ecco vedo un'altra vittima.... povero bambino.... io vi auguro solo che non facciate la mia stessa fine, te e ve lo auguro di cuore....
> *Io ora chiudo... non sopporto più di vedere le persone rovinarsi con le proprie mani... e rovinano non solo se stesse ma anche i bambini che non centrano nulla credendo di fare il loro bene...*
> Perdonami.... mi dispiace tanto


 parole sante! bravissima! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> no quello nn viene distribuito, però questo spiega perchè una donna possa voler un figlio da uno con cui nemmeno sta insieme, sapendo che questo un figlio nn lo vuole. perchè tanto paga lo stato (e poi il padre cn gli alimenti) e lei così se ne può stare bella, bella a casa senza lavorare.
> perchè io cn questa persona ci sto insieme, beh, erpchè sarò scema ma io ne sn innamorata e spero che il mio bambino abbia un padre. altrimenti mica mi passerei tutto questo per puro masochismo...


Ma una donna può volere un figlio solo perchè tanto lo stato glielo mantiene?
Ma sei convinta che avere chi lo mantiene è sufficiente per un figlio?

Se vuoi mi spieghi come si fa a star bene con un uomo che ignora suo figlio, perchè veramente per me è inconcepibile


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma una donna può volere un figlio solo perchè tanto lo stato glielo mantiene?
> Ma sei convinta che avere chi lo mantiene è sufficiente per un figlio?
> 
> Se vuoi mi spieghi come si fa a star bene con un uomo che ignora suo figlio, perchè veramente per me è inconcepibile


una donna a cui piacciono i bambini può trovare più piacevole la situazione di mamma a casa rispetto a quella di lavoratrice. se poi nn ritiene necessario che il figlio abbia un padre, beh, una donna può fare una cosa del genere.
io nn penso che avere chi lo mantiene basti per un figlio ed è questo il motivo per cui vorrei cercare di rattoppare il rapporto con il mio ragazzo. potrei anche fare come fa lei... io e il bambino avremmo esattamente gli stessi diritti che ha lei cn il suo... ma io nn voglio farmi mantenere dallo stato e voglio che il padre ci sia per mio figlio.
come faccio a stare cn un uomo che ignora suo figlio? forse perchè per me è la soluzione più indolore. forse, quando la rabbia ed il dolore saranno passati, vedrò la situazione in un'altra ottica. e comunque ne sono innamorata...


----------



## Papero (8 Aprile 2011)

mah... :unhappy:

questa viene a chiedere un consiglio e l'avete massacrata... il buio periodo delle carampane minchieprive in confronto è oro!

acidi!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> mah... :unhappy:
> 
> questa viene a chiedere un consiglio e l'avete massacrata... il buio periodo delle carampane minchieprive in confronto è oro!
> 
> acidi!!! :incazzato:


non hai torto
però io mi sto trattenendo perchè è incinta
ma te le leva dalle dita


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Papero...

vero forse l'abbiam massacrata.... ma credo che lei ora dovrebbe staserne un attimino da sola.. raccogliere i pareri altrui e PENSARE...

Per me si sta rovinando l'esistena e l'esistenza del piccolo mi auguro di no.. ma qui ci sono dal mio punto di vista 4 future vittime.... ed un coglione.. punto per non definirlo in altro modo
Chiudo perchè sta storia mi tocca troppo da vicino e non ne posso piu (ripeto) vedere rovinarsi e rovinare così vite.... umane


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Date tempo al tempo, Dorix è ancora zoppicante dal dolore e le chiedete di correre??? Suvvia, un poco di comprensione. Ovvio che il suo ragazzo dovrà a che vedere un minimo con l'altra, la puttanella, ma lasciamo il tempo al tempo e forse se fossi in lei le cnsiglierei di azzuffarsi alla grande con la stronzona per sfogarsi un poco (dopo aver partorito ovviamente) magari dopo un pugno ed  uno schiaffo potranno ridere del coglionazzo di quel uomo, padre dei loro figli.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Papero...
> 
> vero forse l'abbiam massacrata.... ma credo che lei ora dovrebbe staserne un attimino da sola.. raccogliere i pareri altrui e PENSARE...
> 
> ...


 le vittime sono solo 2 i bambini! per il resto le mamme sono entrambe adulte e vaccinate...e dal mio punto di vista tutto sono tranne che vittime


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> le vittime sono solo 2 i bambini! per il resto le mamme sono entrambe adulte e vaccinate...e dal mio punto di vista tutto sono tranne che vittime


 
straquoto:up::up:


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Dorix, tra un poco non avrai il tuo contratto...sposati lui...al massimo se tutto va male ti manterrà!  Adesso parlo badando solo al sodo ed al fatto che lui lo reputo un uomo indegno di questo nome...va sfruttato e munto il più possibile e con lui la sua famiglia, perchè gli hanno dato questa pessima educazione. Fottitene di moralità  con lui, fottitene alla grande, non merita attenzione una persona del genere.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> le vittime sono solo 2 i bambini! per il resto le mamme sono entrambe adulte e vaccinate...e dal mio punto di vista tutto sono tranne che vittime


 
Se uno si mette però nei panni degli altri.... magari non conoscendo tutto..... e ok adulte e vaccinate.... magari lusingate adulate lluse etc etc... le vittime sono pur sempre 4 di cui due innocenti...
Ok io parlo di parte lesa..... ed i tempi erano nettamente diversi... 
e sicuramente il mio parlare così dipende dalla mia storia personale..... in cui per me lo strxxx rimane pur sempre solo lui... inumano


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dorix, tra un poco non avrai il tuo contratto...sposati lui...al massimo se tutto va male ti manterrà!  Adesso parlo badando solo al sodo ed al fatto che lui lo reputo un uomo indegno di questo nome...va sfruttato e munto il più possibile e con lui la sua famiglia, perchè gli hanno dato questa pessima educazione. Fottitene di moralità  con lui, fottitene alla grande, non merita attenzione una persona del genere.


fidati che, economicamente, a sposarlo, nn ci faccio un affare... converrebbe più a lui che a me! 
se ci dovessimo sposare, allora perchè il rapporto va meglio o per il bambino... ma rigorosamente in separazione dei beni!!! comunque adesso per un po' gli toccherà mantenerci, anche se qualcosina la guadagno anche io perchè lavoro anche freelance come traduttrice. però, sinceramente, se paga lui nn mi fa affatto pena! e io la morale l'ho lasciata da parte da un pezzo perchè a cosa serve avere una morale se tutti quelli intorno a te si comportano senza? alla fine bisogna vedere con chi si ha a che fare, più che altro per tutelarsi e prendere meno mazzate possibili...


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Se uno si mette però nei panni degli altri.... magari non conoscendo tutto..... e ok adulte e vaccinate.... magari lusingate adulate lluse etc etc... le vittime sono pur sempre 4 di cui due innocenti...
> Ok io parlo di parte lesa..... ed i tempi erano nettamente diversi...
> e sicuramente il mio parlare così dipende dalla mia storia personale..... in cui per me lo strxxx rimane pur sempre solo lui... inumano


Rita, una amante può essere presa per il culo, ma è sicuramente meno innocente del tradito, mi spiace ma qui l'amante ci fa solo la figura della puttanella che vuole farsi mantenere. Lei sapeva che tale figlio non avrebbe avuto un padre, lo sapeva e lo ha voluto lo stesso...a mio avviso alcune donne che fanno la vita un poco leggerotta dovrebbero imparare a sapere quando un uomo non ci starà a fare da padre a quel figlio non voluto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Se uno si mette però nei panni degli altri.... magari non conoscendo tutto..... e ok adulte e vaccinate.... magari lusingate adulate lluse etc etc... le vittime sono pur sempre 4 di cui due innocenti...
> Ok io parlo di parte lesa..... ed i tempi erano nettamente diversi...
> e sicuramente il mio parlare così dipende dalla mia storia personale..... in cui per me lo strxxx rimane pur sempre solo lui... inumano


Qui si parla di avere rapporti non protetti con l'amante e con un fidanzato che ti ha appena tradito e che ha un figlio da un'altra del quale se ne frega.
Scusa ma io non mi sento di chiamarle vittime


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> fidati che, economicamente, a sposarlo, nn ci faccio un affare... converrebbe più a lui che a me!
> se ci dovessimo sposare, allora perchè il rapporto va meglio o per il bambino... ma rigorosamente in separazione dei beni!!! comunque adesso per un po' gli toccherà mantenerci, anche se qualcosina la guadagno anche io perchè lavoro anche freelance come traduttrice. però, sinceramente, se paga lui nn mi fa affatto pena! e io la morale l'ho lasciata da parte da un pezzo perchè a cosa serve avere una morale se tutti quelli intorno a te si comportano senza? alla fine bisogna vedere con chi si ha a che fare, più che altro per tutelarsi e prendere meno mazzate possibili...


Carissima, ma perchè lavorare se lui può lavorare come un mulo??? Sposalo e mettilo ai lavori forzati e quando esploderà mungilo come una mucca. Tu magari non ci uscirai bene, ma sinceramente dimmi un poco, tu riusciresti stare affianco ad  un uomo che dona il suo sperma in giro e non si prende la responsabilità per i suoi figli??? Dimmi, ti da fiducia questo uomo??? Fottilo, fidati, fottilo alla grande che uno così è solo un fesso, tuo figlio crescerebbe meglio senza un padre così che con un senza palle tra i coglioni.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rita, una amante può essere presa per il culo, ma è sicuramente meno innocente del tradito, mi spiace ma qui l'amante ci fa solo la figura della puttanella che vuole farsi mantenere. Lei sapeva che tale figlio non avrebbe avuto un padre, lo sapeva e lo ha voluto lo stesso...a mio avviso alcune donne che fanno la vita un poco leggerotta dovrebbero imparare a sapere quando un uomo non ci starà a fare da padre a quel figlio non voluto.


Qui non vedo nessuno che ne esce bene.....GLi unici che meriterebbero sono quei due bambini innocenti.


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui si parla di avere rapporti non protetti con l'amante e con un fidanzato che ti ha appena tradito e che ha un figlio da un'altra del quale se ne frega.
> Scusa ma io non mi sento di chiamarle vittime


Tu sai cosa si sente dopo essere stati traditi??? sai le cazzate che si possono fare? No, quindi per piacere non parlare come se sapessi. Lei sa di avere fatto una enorme cazzata, era  il suo bisogno di riconferme buttate nel cesso da lui, la cosa che nessun traditore mai capirà e che non comprenderà, un tradito può anche pigliarti a pizze in faccia...e non se ne renderà esattamente conto di quello che starà facendo.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rita, una amante può essere presa per il culo, ma è sicuramente meno innocente del tradito, mi spiace ma qui l'amante ci fa solo la figura della puttanella che vuole farsi mantenere. Lei sapeva che tale figlio non avrebbe avuto un padre, lo sapeva e lo ha voluto lo stesso...a mio avviso alcune donne che fanno la vita un poco leggerotta dovrebbero imparare a sapere quando un uomo non ci starà a fare da padre a quel figlio non voluto.


ok daniele, qui entriamo in altri ambiti.. io cmq ho premesso che sicuramente io sto parlando per essere la parte lesa.. ed intendo per le vicissitudini della mia famiglia....
sicuramente l'amante è meno innocente del tradito... senza ombra di dubbio.. io innocenti intendevo i bambini.... LUI rimane un INUMANO


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu sai cosa si sente dopo essere stati traditi??? sai le cazzate che si possono fare? No, quindi per piacere non parlare come se sapessi. Lei sa di avere fatto una enorme cazzata, era il suo bisogno di riconferme buttate nel cesso da lui, la cosa che nessun traditore mai capirà e che non comprenderà, un tradito può anche pigliarti a pizze in faccia...e non se ne renderà esattamente conto di quello che starà facendo.


Scusa Daniele, ma non ho capito.
cosa c'entra essere traditi con il mettere al mondo un figlio con questa leggerezza........


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui si parla di avere rapporti non protetti con l'amante e con un fidanzato che ti ha appena tradito e che ha un figlio da un'altra del quale se ne frega.
> Scusa ma io non mi sento di chiamarle vittime


Farfi.. ho premesso sto parlando come parte lesa.....
Tempi diversi.... ma cerco di capire... cerco di far ragionare lei!
Lei deve capire che razza di bipede ha accanto....
sto cercando in tutti i modi di farglielo capire.. 
Perchè in tutto questo per quanto l'amante può essere definita puttanella (ma lei non sta qui a dire la sua ) e la fidanza scema (lei sta qui) ed il bipede con il trepiede in mezzo alle gambe (lui pure non sta qui), possiamo prendere per buono solo ciò che ci dice lei....


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> ok daniele, qui entriamo in altri ambiti.. io cmq ho premesso che sicuramente io sto parlando per essere la parte lesa.. ed intendo per le vicissitudini della mia famiglia....
> sicuramente l'amante è meno innocente del tradito... senza ombra di dubbio.. io innocenti intendevo i bambini.... LUI rimane un INUMANO


Io se fossi in lei, onestamente reagirei nel medesimo modo, da  una parte vorrei che avesse un rapporto con quel bambino, dall'altra i farebbe del male  e dopo un tradimento, mi spiace vince una sola parte e cazzi degli altri. Io dopo il tradimento divenni pericoloso per molte persone, potevo fare un incidente e mettere sotto annche una intera famiglia...e non me ne fotteva nulla, ma nulla di nulla, non sentivo niente.
Quindi ora come ora è meglio che lei si faccia passare tutto nelle condizioni migliori...poi in futuro si vedrà.


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Daniele, ma non ho capito.
> cosa c'entra essere traditi con il mettere al mondo un figlio con questa leggerezza........


Lei non credo volesse rimanere incinta e credo che tutto non sarebbe capitato se lei non stesse male per  il post tradimento. Lui stronzo doppiamente che in carenza della capacità di lei ci ha messo lo stesso il bigolino, lui che già meritava l'appellativo di inseminator...adesso è il T1000????


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io se fossi in lei, onestamente reagirei nel medesimo modo, da una parte vorrei che avesse un rapporto con quel bambino, dall'altra i farebbe del male e dopo un tradimento, mi spiace vince una sola parte e cazzi degli altri. Io dopo il tradimento divenni pericoloso per molte persone, potevo fare un incidente e mettere sotto annche una intera famiglia...e non me ne fotteva nulla, ma nulla di nulla, non sentivo niente.
> Quindi ora come ora è meglio che lei si faccia passare tutto nelle condizioni migliori...poi in futuro si vedrà.


Lei per ora non vuole che abbia rapporti con il bambino.
Lui non so come definirlo, perchè va bene fare una cazzata (e chiamiamola così) ma anche fregarsene del frutto di quella cazzata mi sembra eccessivo
A lei contesto solo il fatto che forse questa gravidanza poteva aspettare soprattutto se il padre è un uomo che ha ampiamente dimostrato di non sapersi prendere le sue responsabilità.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu sai cosa si sente dopo essere stati traditi??? sai le cazzate che si possono fare? No, quindi per piacere non parlare come se sapessi. Lei sa di avere fatto una enorme cazzata, era il suo bisogno di riconferme buttate nel cesso da lui, la cosa che nessun traditore mai capirà e che non comprenderà, un tradito può anche pigliarti a pizze in faccia...e non se ne renderà esattamente conto di quello che starà facendo.


 io lo so come ci si sente ad essere traditi! e l'unica cosa che non mi è MAI PASSATA PER LA TESTA è stata quella di avere rapporti non protetti e di fare un figlio!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei non credo volesse rimanere incinta e credo che tutto non sarebbe capitato se lei non stesse male per il post tradimento. Lui stronzo doppiamente che in carenza della capacità di lei ci ha messo lo stesso il bigolino, lui che già meritava l'appellativo di inseminator...adesso è il T1000????


 

quando lui ci ha messo il bigolino, lei cosa faceva: dormiva?!!!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo so come ci si sente ad essere traditi! e l'unica cosa che non mi è MAI PASSATA PER LA TESTA è stata quella di avere rapporti non protetti e di fare un figlio!


 :applauso::applauso:

:umile::umile::umile::umile:

Meno male che qualcuno ha capito......pensavo fosse difficile


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> quando lui ci ha messo il bigolino, lei cosa faceva: dormiva?!!!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso:
> 
> :umile::umile::umile::umile:
> 
> Meno male che qualcuno ha capito......pensavo fosse difficile


 non era cosi difficile!


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Certo,
e' stato come andare a piedi da solo alla ghigliottina, specie dopo aver saputo tutto!!!!
Ma è successo....... ormai la frittata è stata fatta, per puro egoismo ed immaturità ed incoscienza..
rimango sempre dell'opinione ora che lei deve scegliere per il futuro!! e presente!!! ormai manca poco alla nascita... e se non erro saranno due fratellastri concepiti anche se non nello stesso anno nello stesso mese... coincidenza?


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Io da tradito correvo con la macchina, in autostrada ho superato sovente i 200 km orari quando potevo ed in strada normale esageravo. Ho fatto la porettana con una media invidiabile per un pilota di rally...cercando di morire e non mi fotteva se in questa mia ricerca avrei messo sotto altre persone, semplicemente non ci pensavo più, il dolore c'era e cercavo di alleviarlo in tutti i modi, onesti o meno onesti che potevo trovare, il dolore batteva forte.
lei noto che è andata a vivere all'estero per lui...sapete come è vivere all'estero per una persona??? Non è quello sballo di cui tutti dicono, a volte si hanno amici, a volte non si hanno ed a volte si hanno amici con mentalità totalmente aliena alla nostra e quindi che si fa???
L'unica cosa che potevo dirle era che era meglio una pista di coca, uno sballo certo. Non ho però capito il motivo per cui lei doveva scegliere o un doppio si se accettare lui e tenersi il figlio o un doppio no...io sinceramente se fossi stata in lei avrei abortito...troppe variabili in gioco.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> quando lui ci ha messo il bigolino, lei cosa faceva: dormiva?!!!!!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 
nel qual caso non è un uomo imperdibile :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> e se non erro saranno due fratellastri concepiti anche se non nello stesso anno nello stesso mese... coincidenza?


Fratellastri per dato di fatto, ma mai parenti. In questi casi mi pare che non ci sia spazio per opportuni confronti, almeno per ora.
Tra un paio di anni che tutto si sarà calmato si potrà riparlarne, ma ora mi spiace, un figlio rimarrà senza padre...meglio che due figli senza padre e come dico sempre, meglio non aver mai conosciuto un padre che averlo conosciuto ed averlo perso.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel qual caso non è un uomo imperdibile :carneval:


diciamo che questa è, ammesso ce ne fosse bisogno, un'altra prova che non lo sia:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fratellastri per dato di fatto, ma mai parenti. In questi casi mi pare che non ci sia spazio per opportuni confronti, almeno per ora.
> Tra un paio di anni che tutto si sarà calmato si potrà riparlarne, ma ora mi spiace, un figlio rimarrà senza padre...meglio che due figli senza padre e come dico sempre, *meglio non aver mai conosciuto un padre che averlo conosciuto ed averlo perso.*


 
Scusa Daniele ma nella stramaggioranza dei casi il padre lo si conosce e lo si perde.......
La differenza sta casomai in come si perde. In ogni caso non sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Daniele ma nella stramaggioranza dei casi il padre lo si conosce e lo si perde.......
> La differenza sta casomai in come si perde. In ogni caso non sono d'accordo con te


Una mia amica non lo ha mai conosciuto...vive meglio di me! Fa conto tu, ha avuto tanto affetto dalla madre e dalla famiglia della madre, magari ha qualche mancanza dentro, ma l'essere consapevoli di quello che si aveva e perderlo con una violenza incredibile è brutto, orribile e non ci si tira più su!


----------



## Irene (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè allora siamo strane in due!


ennò..siamo in tre...:sonar:


----------



## Sabina (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè allora siamo strane in due!


Non so se si e' aggiunto qualcun altro... siamo strane in tre.:sonar:
Rettifico.... quattro


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Scusate la cattiveria, ma io la comprendo e comprendo come è finita in questa stronzata bestiale, non capisco perchè abbia tenuto il figlio in queste condizioni, ma ognuno è libero di pensare come vuole, ma se io ho avuto empatia con questa persona...voi che vi reputate più empatici di me come mai non l'avete capita??? Sarò stupido io, ma vedo persone che non capiscono alcune cose di fond, pretendono che una persona prenda una situazione orribile come quella che era in maniera calma e razionale, ma nessuno e dico nessuno ha il diritto di dire come una persona debba prendere  una cantonata, se bene o male ha il diritto di prenderla come più deve prenderla, è un fatto soggettivo ed anche slegato alla propria educazione.
Ha fatto una cazzata?? Ok, io potevo ammazzare delle persone, direi che era peggio la mia, eppure quando dico che ero incapace di intendere e volere le persone accanto a me mi credono! Possiamo credere che lei è finita a navigare in queste acque come una barchetta senza vele???
Chi c'era quando quello infilava il vermicello??? Lei razionalmente no di certo, quindi, come la mettiamo adesso???


----------



## Eliade (8 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non so se si e' aggiunto qualcun altro... siamo strane in tre.:sonar:


Guarda il post sopra il tuo...:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non so se si e' aggiunto qualcun altro... siamo strane in tre.:sonar:


 
Con te 4


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> mah... :unhappy:
> 
> questa viene a chiedere un consiglio e l'avete massacrata... il buio periodo delle carampane minchieprive in confronto è oro!
> 
> acidi!!! :incazzato:


:unhappy: va bene hai ragione. io sono stato antipatico mi spiace, anche se ho cercato di tacere il più possibile. quindi dorix scusa l'antipatia.



Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate la cattiveria, ma io la comprendo e comprendo come è finita in questa stronzata bestiale ... ma se io ho avuto empatia con questa persona...voi che vi reputate più empatici di me come mai non l'avete capita???


credo che sia la presenza dei bambini. almeno per me è così, visto che c'è un nervo scoperto nella mia (nostra) storia. comunque ora mi taccio.


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Si chiede a volte troppo a certi adulti che sono feriti per via dei bambini, c'è chi è capace di vivere con una ferita, c'è chi ci muore e forse per un figlio è un bene che un genitore sia sano, sia nel corpo che nell'animo, no??? Io come figlio vorrei il bene di mia madre sempre e comunque, non gradisco le rinunce che ha fatto per me, come non ho gradito che il peso di alcune rinunce che ha fatto siano finite poi sulle mie spalle.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate la cattiveria, ma io la comprendo e comprendo come è finita in questa stronzata bestiale, non capisco perchè abbia tenuto il figlio in queste condizioni, ma ognuno è libero di pensare come vuole, ma se io ho avuto empatia con questa persona...voi che vi reputate più empatici di me come mai non l'avete capita???


_Perchè tu non sei cattivo come sembra, è che ti disegnano così _:mrgreen:


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fratellastri per dato di fatto, ma mai parenti. In questi casi mi pare che non ci sia spazio per opportuni confronti, almeno per ora.
> Tra un paio di anni che tutto si sarà calmato si potrà riparlarne, ma ora mi spiace, un figlio rimarrà senza padre...meglio che due figli senza padre e come dico sempre, meglio non aver mai conosciuto un padre che averlo conosciuto ed averlo perso.


Purtroppo Daniele probabilmente sarnno due figli senza padre...
dammi retta da chi ci è passato.....
e avrei preferito non averlo che averlo così.... e' come non aver avuto un padre ma avere un tumore a casa...
scusatemi tanto per questo paragone.. ma ora basta...
mi fa male solo per i due bambini.. che non hanno chiesto nulla ma uno sta già in questo mondo e l'altro verra al mondo.. e saranno circondati da persone che forse non risuciranno a dare loro ciò di cui hanno bisogno... scusate


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Perchè tu non sei cattivo come sembra, è che ti disegnano così _:mrgreen:


Tubarao, io sono molto più cattivo di quanto possa sembrare  in alcuni frangenti, uno è mia madre, se qualcuno mi tocca lei che è l'unica persona che mi è rimasta io divento orribile!!!


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Purtroppo Daniele probabilmente sarnno due figli senza padre...
> dammi retta da chi ci è passato.....
> e avrei preferito non averlo che averlo così.... e' come non aver avuto un padre ma avere un tumore a casa...
> scusatemi tanto per questo paragone.. ma ora basta...
> mi fa male solo per i due bambini.. che non hanno chiesto nulla ma uno sta già in questo mondo e l'altro verra al mondo.. e saranno circondati da persone che forse non risuciranno a dare loro ciò di cui hanno bisogno... scusate


Rita, la mignottella della amante sapeva che sarebbe finta così, lui lo disse esplicitamente a lei, se ha deciso di avere nonostante  tutto il figlio, vorrà dire che era consapevole di questo. La scelta ultima l'ha avuta lei e conscia che suo figlio non avrebbe avuto un padre lo ha comunque messo al mondo, perchè, mi chiedo, fare questa cosa???


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rita, la mignottella della amante sapeva che sarebbe finta così, lui lo disse esplicitamente a lei, se ha deciso di avere nonostante tutto il figlio, vorrà dire che era consapevole di questo. La scelta ultima l'ha avuta lei e conscia che suo figlio non avrebbe avuto un padre lo ha comunque messo al mondo, perchè, mi chiedo, fare questa cosa???


perchè fare un figlio da un uomo che non ha voluto riconoscere il primo figlio e che è simbolo del suo tradimento?????


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> perchè fare un figlio da un uomo che non ha voluto riconoscere il primo figlio e che è simbolo del suo tradimento?????


Anche questo non l'ho capito proprio!!! Ma poteva essere una scelta etico/ morale che nessuno può dar contro, ma rimane che l'amante sapeva  che il tizio non sarebbe mai stato con lei e che non voleva il figlio...perchè farlo??? mentre Dorix dice che lui vuole lei. 
Direi che qui una donna ha voluto darsi na mazzata sulle palle che non ha e l'altra gli ha fatto poi compagnia.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> mah... :unhappy:
> 
> questa viene a chiedere un consiglio e l'avete massacrata... il buio periodo delle carampane minchieprive in confronto è oro!
> 
> acidi!!! :incazzato:


ho riletto questo post 

prima avevo fatto attenzione solo alla preoccupazione per le critiche a dorix
probabilmente perchè mi stavo cucendo le dita perchè il periodo è già delicato per lei

poi rileggendolo perchè quotato da passante
l'ho trovato offensivo nei confronti di persone che non sono più sul forum e quindi vigliacco
e peraltro, 
dato che dopo l'esilio di utenti cui si eccepì anche il maltrattamento dei nuovi, l'approccio alle nuove storie è stato considerato troppo "rigido" non solo in questo ma anche in altri 3d,
forse ci si potrebbe chiedere se gli utenti allontanati con scuse assurde e mezzucci fossero davvero colpevoli di tutte le accuse che vennero paventate per giustificare di fatto gli allontanamenti

così
per ONESTa'


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io da tradito correvo con la macchina, in autostrada ho superato sovente i 200 km orari quando potevo ed in strada normale esageravo. Ho fatto la porettana con una media invidiabile per un pilota di rally...cercando di morire e non mi fotteva se in questa mia ricerca avrei messo sotto altre persone, semplicemente non ci pensavo più, il dolore c'era e cercavo di alleviarlo in tutti i modi, onesti o meno onesti che potevo trovare, il dolore batteva forte.
> lei noto che è andata a vivere all'estero per lui...sapete come è vivere all'estero per una persona??? Non è quello sballo di cui tutti dicono, a volte si hanno amici, a volte non si hanno ed a volte si hanno amici con mentalità totalmente aliena alla nostra e quindi che si fa???
> L'unica cosa che potevo dirle era che era meglio una pista di coca, uno sballo certo. Non ho però capito il motivo per cui lei doveva scegliere o un doppio si se accettare lui e tenersi il figlio o un doppio no...io sinceramente se fossi stata in lei avrei abortito...troppe variabili in gioco.


E tu che parli tanto sul fatto che i traditori prima di tradire devono pensare alle conseguenze sui traditi...non hai mai pensato alle vittime che potevi fare sulla porrettana? 
Persone colpevoli di che?
Hai tradito il codice della strada...
Hai tradito chi ti ha dato un documento che ti riconosce idoneo alla guida...
Sporco traditore...

Vuoi fare il pazzo con l'auto: vai in pista.

Visto? Lui pensava solo a morire...e non sapeva quante vittime innocenti poteva fare...Visto?

Sei una lurida persona...
Fossi io il ministero dei trasporti...taglierei le mani e le gambe a tutti gli autisti come te...e li ridurrei a guidare in strada con una carrozzella elettrica a vedere l'effetto che fa...


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho riletto questo post
> 
> prima avevo fatto attenzione solo alla preoccupazione per le critiche a dorix
> probabilmente perchè mi stavo cucendo le dita perchè il periodo è già delicato per lei
> ...


mah... io non so niente delle storie pregresse, non ho colto nulla di questo: non avrei potuto farlo..


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2011)

Perchè? Io odio la società e siccome la società è formata dalle persone che la formano io odio le persone. In questo pensiero di odio di tutti e tutto io potevo portarmi al creatore chiunque, non me ne fotteva niente. 
Conte, posso anche dirti una cosa...che la ex sapeva che stavo male e che reagivo in questo modo e pur sapendo che poteva fermare una possibile strage...non lo ha fatto. Motivo che mi fa credere che ai traditori non può fottere un cavolo delle conseguenze del loro tradimento. Io se non tradito o almeno se trattato con umanità non sarei sbroccato così tanto.
Ora sono felice di non aver fatto male a nessuno se non a me soltato, ma alllora come stavo in quel momento se mi avessero detto che tranciare la gola a 3 persone mi avrebbe reso libero dal dolore lo avrei fatto senza esitare...ovviamente se mi avessero convinto ed era assai difficile farlo.
Conte, questa si chiama onestà con se stessi, io riesco a dire quello che avrei fatto, cose schifose ed orribili e lo so, non mi invento scuse.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> mah... :unhappy:
> 
> questa viene a chiedere un consiglio e l'avete massacrata... il buio periodo delle carampane minchieprive in confronto è oro!
> 
> acidi!!! :incazzato:


Io se potessi le darei na' mano a partorire...

di piu' no pero'...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> _Perchè tu non sei cattivo come sembra, è che ti disegnano così _:mrgreen:


No lui è peggio eh?
Crede di essere cattivo...ma non ha mai avuto a che fare con un vero malvagio...
Pochissime volte ho incontrato i malvagi...hanno una sottigliezza nel piacere di godere del male che ricevono gli altri che è da brivido.
La malvagità unita alla perfidia in un essere femminile sono qualcosa di affascinante.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgnFeg4oQtQ

Daniele è solo una bestia ferita...che continua a ululare...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè? Io odio la società e siccome la società è formata dalle persone che la formano io odio le persone. In questo pensiero di odio di tutti e tutto io potevo portarmi al creatore chiunque, non me ne fotteva niente.
> Conte, posso anche dirti una cosa...che la ex sapeva che stavo male e che reagivo in questo modo e pur sapendo che poteva fermare una possibile strage...non lo ha fatto. Motivo che mi fa credere che ai traditori non può fottere un cavolo delle conseguenze del loro tradimento. Io se non tradito o almeno se trattato con umanità non sarei sbroccato così tanto.
> Ora sono felice di non aver fatto male a nessuno se non a me soltato, ma alllora come stavo in quel momento se mi avessero detto che tranciare la gola a 3 persone mi avrebbe reso libero dal dolore lo avrei fatto senza esitare...ovviamente se mi avessero convinto ed era assai difficile farlo.
> Conte, questa si chiama onestà con se stessi, io riesco a dire quello che avrei fatto, cose schifose ed orribili e lo so, non mi invento scuse.


Io invece nel bene e nel male sono sempre stato famoso, perchè prima faccio e poi parlo.
Non ho mai avuto bisogno di sbandierare se qua e là.
Tu non hai ancora capito che lei, voleva liberarsi di te.
E ha usato questo sistema. 
Molto femminile comunque.
Volevi ucciderla?
Dovevi scoperto il tradimento, tacere con tutto e con tutti e andartene in silenzio.
E diventare glaciale con lei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate la cattiveria, ma io la comprendo e comprendo come è finita in questa stronzata bestiale, non capisco perchè abbia tenuto il figlio in queste condizioni, ma ognuno è libero di pensare come vuole, ma se io ho avuto empatia con questa persona...*voi che vi reputate più empatici di me come mai non l'avete capita??? *Sarò stupido io, ma vedo persone che non capiscono alcune cose di fond, pretendono che una persona prenda una situazione orribile come quella che era in maniera calma e razionale, ma nessuno e dico nessuno ha il diritto di dire come una persona debba prendere  una cantonata, se bene o male ha il diritto di prenderla come più deve prenderla, è un fatto soggettivo ed anche slegato alla propria educazione.
> Ha fatto una cazzata?? Ok, io potevo ammazzare delle persone, direi che era peggio la mia, eppure quando dico che ero incapace di intendere e volere le persone accanto a me mi credono! Possiamo credere che lei è finita a navigare in queste acque come una barchetta senza vele???
> Chi c'era quando quello infilava il vermicello??? Lei razionalmente no di certo, quindi, come la mettiamo adesso???


Perché non ci si fa mettere incinte solo per sentirsi meno insicure.
Tu non hai figli e puoi capire solo fino a un certo punto.
Lei critica tanto l'altra, che a suo dire si è fatta mettere incinta apposta per farsi mantenere... (cosa che reputo molto improbabile, quando anche lei avrà il suo bambino si renderà conto di cosa vuol dire... e visto che l'altra una figlia ce l'aveva già, lo sa sicuramente meglio di lei) e lei invece che si è fatta mettere incinta solo per non sentirsi inferiore all'altra? e non raccontiamocela: a 28 anni non si rimane incinte senza volerlo


----------



## aristocat (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> le vittime sono solo 2 i bambini! per il resto le mamme sono entrambe adulte e vaccinate...e dal mio punto di vista tutto sono tranne che vittime


vero


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> no quello nn viene distribuito, però *questo spiega perchè una donna possa voler un figlio da uno con cui nemmeno sta insieme, sapendo che questo un figlio nn lo vuole. perchè tanto paga lo stato (e poi il padre cn gli alimenti) e lei così se ne può stare bella, bella a casa senza lavorare.*
> perchè io cn questa persona ci sto insieme, beh, erpchè sarò scema ma io ne sn innamorata e spero che il mio bambino abbia un padre. altrimenti mica mi passerei tutto questo per puro masochismo...


Scusa ma a te, delle motivazioni di lei, chettefrega? Lui vive con te, aspettate un altro figlio. E' un po' un'ossessione la tua eh.


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Lei non credo volesse rimanere incinta *e credo che tutto non sarebbe capitato se lei non stesse male per il post tradimento. Lui stronzo doppiamente che in carenza della capacità di lei ci ha messo lo stesso il bigolino, lui che già meritava l'appellativo di inseminator...adesso è il T1000????


Se non si vuole restare incinte non lo si resta. Per me invece è proprio il contrario.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Aprile 2011)

Ma poi di cosa sei innamorata? Sai dircelo? dici che è un testa di cazzo, ecc. ecc. Che cos'ha di positivo questa persona?


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e lei invece che si è fatta mettere incinta solo per non sentirsi inferiore all'altra? e non raccontiamocela: a 28 anni non si rimane incinte senza volerlo


 
:up: e intanto chi paga sono sempre i bambini.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se non si vuole restare incinte non lo si resta. Per me invece è proprio il contrario.


Ma le cosìdette gravidanze indesiderate..
Quando le nostre donne dicono cosa vuoi è capitato per sbaglio...
Le donne che rimangono dopo uno stupro
Tutte leggende metropolitane?
Ma allora la IVG è solo un cambiare idea?
Volevo rimanere incinta, poi non mi sono trovata bene in questo stato, e vado in ospedale a curarmi?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché non ci si fa mettere incinte solo per sentirsi meno insicure.
> Tu non hai figli e puoi capire solo fino a un certo punto.
> Lei critica tanto l'altra, che a suo dire si è fatta mettere incinta apposta per farsi mantenere... (cosa che reputo molto improbabile, quando anche lei avrà il suo bambino si renderà conto di cosa vuol dire... e visto che l'altra una figlia ce l'aveva già, lo sa sicuramente meglio di lei) e lei invece che si è fatta mettere incinta solo per non sentirsi inferiore all'altra? e non raccontiamocela: a 28 anni non si rimane incinte senza volerlo


Ma scusa...se stai ovulando...e non usi precauzioni ed eiaculi nella vagina...insomma se tutto va come natura comanda...ci si ritrova incinta eh?

Come mai parliamo tanto di sesso, e non diciamo mai che la conseguenza naturale di un rapporto sessuale fatto in un certo modo è la gravidanza? Pensiamo sempre agli orgasmi...

Sta roba mi fa incazzare perchè nella vita mi è perfino capitato di prendere parolacce...perchè...ciò nel momento della sua estasi...io non riuscivo a contenermi e l'ho tirato fuori eh?
Ma cazzo...MA CAZZO...

Oppure ma perchè usi il preservativo? 
Ma cazzo...io non voglio problemi...
e lei...non ti fidi di me?
e io...NO.
Mostrami un certificato HIV recente...
S'incazza perchè le avrei dato della puttana...
Ma CAZZO...ma porca miseria...

Tradimento con gravi conseguenze?
UN CAZZO
Tradimento con NATURALI conseguenze...


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se non si vuole restare incinte non lo si resta. Per me invece è proprio il contrario.


 Quoto! :up:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma le cosìdette gravidanze indesiderate..
> Quando le nostre donne dicono cosa vuoi è capitato per sbaglio...
> Le donne che rimangono dopo uno stupro
> Tutte leggende metropolitane?
> ...


 conte le donne che rimango incinta dopo uno stupro secondo me non vanno proprio tirate in ballo! scusa ma cosa centra? mica se lo sono andate a cercare lo stupro no!

qui stiamo parlando di donne adulte consensienti che fanno sesso come se niente fosse e poi si lamentano quando restano incinte! 

non si parla di "incidenti" che possono capitare se il preservativo si rompe e se gli anticoncezionali non hanno l'effetto desiderato! il discorso è ben diverso!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> conte le donne che rimango incinta dopo uno stupro secondo me non vanno proprio tirate in ballo! scusa ma cosa centra? mica se lo sono andate a cercare lo stupro no!
> 
> qui stiamo parlando di donne adulte consensienti che fanno sesso come se niente fosse e poi si lamentano quando restano incinte!
> 
> non si parla di "incidenti" che possono capitare se il preservativo si rompe e se gli anticoncezionali non hanno l'effetto desiderato! il discorso è ben diverso!


Quindi si resta incinte anche se non lo si vuole no?
Come conseguenza di un rapporto come dire...alla leggera...
Per esempio io lo chiesi ad una mia amica che mi disse che non sa come è potuto accadere...mi rispose: una festa, 18 anni tutti e due, ubriachi spolpi, neanche mi ricordavo di aver fatto sesso con sto qua.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi si resta incinte anche se non lo si vuole no?
> Come conseguenza di un rapporto come dire...alla leggera...
> Per esempio io lo chiesi ad una mia amica che mi disse che non sa come è potuto accadere...mi rispose: una festa, 18 anni tutti e due, ubriachi spolpi, neanche mi ricordavo di aver fatto sesso con sto qua.


 si ma non centra nulla con la discussione! vediamo di non andare in OT


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma non centra nulla con la discussione! vediamo di non andare in OT


Ah è vero...
Dicevamo cara?
Che si dice in questo 3d?
E come risolvere un casin come questo?
Qua ci vogliono gli assistenti sociali altro che minchiate...


----------



## Sabina (8 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> fidati, in italia nn si può, ma in altri paesi europei si può eccome. se hai un figlio senza padre hai diritto a:
> 1. 184 Euro al mese dallo stato per il bambino (ne hanno diritto tutti, indipendentemente dalla classe sociale)
> 2. 300 euro al mese per un anno se prima nn lavoravi , altrimenti il 65% del tuo stipendio degli ultimi due anni e poi sempre meno, a scalare, per 3 anni
> 3. se nn puoi lavorare (per via del bambino e perchè nn hai nessuno che te lo tenga) ti danno sui 500-600 euro al mese, se nn hai lavorato per almeno un anno negli ultimi 2 anni, altrimenti una cifra più alta.
> ...


E i nostri politici dicono che l'Italia ha una delle leggi migliori per la salvaguardia della maternità. A me uno stipendio va interamente tra asilo nido, baby sitter e mantenimento. E' una vergogna.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E i nostri politici dicono che l'Italia ha una delle leggi migliori per la salvaguardia della maternità. A me uno stipendio va interamente tra asilo nido, baby sitter e mantenimento. E' una vergogna.


Posso dirti che in Ungheria con 4 figli ti torna in casa uno stipendio eh?
Se poi parliamo dell'entità degli stipendi di un prof universitario in Ungheria...beh piangi.


----------



## Rita1973 (8 Aprile 2011)

:-( che tristezza.......
Ultimo intervento... poi basta che mi fa male sta cosa....

Non possiamo sapere cosa ha frullato nella testa di queste due ragazze...
Forse erano e sono entrambe innamorate i questo "coso"... l'amore non fa ragionare, la rabbia non fa ragionare.... il dolore non fa ragionare...
dovremmo fermarci pensare metabolizzare.. ma quanti di noi lo farebbero? O meglio quanti ci riescono?
E' difficile controllare certe emozioni.... non siamo macchine...
Il problema ora sono i due bambini.
Il problema maggiore è che io sono preoccupata più che altro per Doryx ed il suo bambino...
Perchè? bhe perchè io spero di no, ma un uomo che abbandona un figlio non è nulla di buono.... anche se all'altra lui aveva detto che non ne voleva sapere niente.. ma cavolo hanno copulato insieme consenzienti insieme ehhhhh e la possibilità di rimanere incinte lo sapevano entrambi... a meno che lui non abbia fatto neanche le elementari ed abbia il certificato medico che non è capace di intendere e volere....
Perchè sono preocupata piu per loro e non per l'altra creatura già nata?
Perchè LEI purtroppo ha sto "coso" a casa!!!!
E non si fermerà.....perchè un bambino crescerà sapendo poi che il suo padre naturale lo avrà abbandonato.. l'altro nascerà e crescerà e saprà che il padre ha abbandonato un bambino!!!!!!!
sapete cosa significa sapere questo?
Poi ci schifiamo se vengono abbandonati i cani in superstrada?
Fanno pubblicità progresso in televisione????
No bho....... 
Sarò scema io....
Allora mettiamo che entrambe siano innamorate de sto "coso".. 
Direte ma come si fa???
Ehhh me lo domando pure io.. ma quando si è dentro si è dentro... 
Non c'è muro che tenga... entrambe purtroppo sono srimaste incinta.. chi perchè voleva un figlio chi perhcè non pensava di rimanere incinta chi per legarselo a se, chi per vendetta, chi per gareggiare con l'altra.. non importa.. oramai sono due nuovi esseri che sono al mondo o verranno al mondo, credo ce sia inutile recriminare oramai la cosa fatta.....
fatta e fatta.. è come andare a dire all'impiccato.. ma perchè ti sei impiccato.. ma .. se però.. ehhhhh non risponde orami si è impiccato....

Lei ormai è incinta.....

LUI!!! però lo può sempre buttar fuori ehhh???
Che padre è un bipede che se ne frega di un altro figlio?
E' capace di amore? anche se lui avesse detto all'altra che il figlio non lo vuole.. ma cavoli erano in due ehhhhhhhhhhh
Doveva abortire?
Bho parliamo di vite umane come se fossero pani raffermi.. che ci faccio??? il polpettone domani o lo butto???
Ma lo sapete quante donne non possono avere figli???
Sapete che significa per loro sentire "io ho abortito perchè non lo volevo.. ho abortito perchè non so di chi era.. ho abortito perhcè lui nonlo voleva...." e parlo qui di casi in cui si può portare avanti una gravidanza in modo "normale" ho messo le virgolette....
Io non so come sia lui e non mi interessa.. ma deve capire che chi abbandona un figlio non può essere, almeno dal mio puntodi vista, classificato come UOMO......

Bho sta società mi spaventa.....
Scusate.......

Posso fare un prognostico... e mi auguro che non sia così..
Lui sceglie lei.... sta con lei... gli sta accanto...perchè? perchè ha studiato, perchè lavora .. perchè non ha altri figli... è pulita..... brava...... nel frattempo lei lavora porta avanti la "famiglia" cresce il bambino.. mantiene tutta la famiglia e forse anche il bambino di lui.. lui intanto si fa altre donne in giro e chissa prolificherà altre donne...... abbandonerà altri bambini........
Per quanto concerne l'altro bambino la situazione è ancora più complicata visto che ha già una sorella di 13 anni se non ho capito male.......
Ecco.... quindi sumarize: AUGURI!!! cerca solo ora di pensare davvero a te ed al bene di tuo figlio!! e ricorda che il bene di tuo figlio non sempre corrisponde a ciò che tu pensi sia il suo bene!!!!


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

*vedo che la discussione è proseguita bella animata...*

comunque direi che qui nn si tratta di vedere chi ha quali colpe, perchè tutti, in maniera e misura diversa ne hanno. e molte cose che ho fatto, e qui concordo pienamente con daniele, le ho fatte perchè, quando il dolore è troppo forte, si cerca una via di sfogo. e, in genere, le vie di sfogo in certe situazioni nn sono tra le più salutari. e penso che chi è stato tradito possa capire. ci si ubriaca, nn si vanno a fare opere di bene. si corre in macchina o si fa qualche altra cazzata, non si sta a pensare come comportarsi per bene. e questo anche se, normalmente, si sarebbe agito in tutt'altro modo. e le cazzate non sono meno cazzate perchè uno le fa in un momento particolare, è solo che in certi momenti nn te ne frega niente e nn pensi alle conseguenze, o queste nn ti interessano.
io mi prendo le mie colpe e, sarò un'illusa, ma spero comunque di riuscire ad aggiustare la situazione. prima di aver la lucidità per pensare all'altro bambino devo però cercare di sistemare un attimo la mia situazione personale. non è cattiveria, davvero. è solo che in altro modo nn ci riuscirei.


----------



## doryx (8 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ecco.... quindi sumarize: AUGURI!!! cerca solo ora di pensare davvero a te ed al bene di tuo figlio!! e ricorda che il bene di tuo figlio non sempre corrisponde a ciò che tu pensi sia il suo bene!!!!


cercherò di tenerlo a mente... e cerco di farlo giàa desso... 
poi spero, sinceramente, che la situazione nn finisca nella maniera catastrofica che tutti pronosticano!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> comunque direi che qui nn si tratta di vedere chi ha quali colpe, perchè tutti, in maniera e misura diversa ne hanno. e molte cose che ho fatto, e qui concordo pienamente con daniele, le ho fatte perchè, *quando il dolore è troppo forte, si cerca una via di sfogo. e, in genere, le vie di sfogo in certe situazioni nn sono tra le più salutari. e penso che chi è stato tradito possa capire. ci si ubriaca, nn si vanno a fare opere di bene.* si corre in macchina o si fa qualche altra cazzata, non si sta a pensare come comportarsi per bene. e questo anche se, normalmente, si sarebbe agito in tutt'altro modo. e le cazzate non sono meno cazzate perchè uno le fa in un momento particolare, è solo che in certi momenti nn te ne frega niente e nn pensi alle conseguenze, o queste nn ti interessano.
> io mi prendo le mie colpe e, sarò un'illusa, ma spero comunque di riuscire ad aggiustare la situazione. prima di aver la lucidità per pensare all'altro bambino devo però cercare di sistemare un attimo la mia situazione personale. non è cattiveria, davvero. è solo che in altro modo nn ci riuscirei.


Io sono stata tradita, quindi conosco il dolore di cui parli. Magari mi sono anche ubriaca, non ricordo esattamente se l'ho fatto oppure no, più che altro mi ricordo di aver pianto molto. Ma da qui a dire che se sei stato tradito non capisci le conseguenze di una eventuale gravidanza secondo me ne corre... Se stavi così male potevi ubriacarti, potevi drogarti fino a non ricordare più nulla di quello che ti fosse successo... ma mettere al mondo un bambino solo perché in quel momento non capivi quello che stavi facendo non è una cosa che posso capire, nemmeno sforzandomi.


Comunque sia, spero davvero che d'ora in poi sia tu che quel tipo che va in giro a fare danni cercherete di essere un po' più maturi e razionali, perché il tempo di fare cazzate è passato da un pezzo, siete due persone adulte, non due cerebrolesi che agiscono senza sapere che se uno fa X la conseguenza e Y e quando la conseguenza Y va ad influire selle vite di altre persone allora non sono più solo cazzi vostri. 

Cercate di crescere. Ora non siete più in due (e neanche in tre, se vogliamo dirla tutta).

Mi dispiace di essermi incazzata con te e di averti detto certe cose, ma tu hai esordito con un racconto allucinante e tutto quello che ti interessava sapere era se è possibile tradire pur amando l'altra persona... che in tutto quel contesto schifoso personalmente mi sembrava davvero il minimo. Quando diventerai mamma capirai - spero - perché qualcuno che non ti conosce nemmeno se la prende tanto davanti a un racconto così.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## dave.one (10 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> ...e tantissime critiche. ma ora vado con ordine: 1. ho 28 anni
> 2. non sono una decerebrata nè tantomeno troppe tinte mi hanno ossigenato il cervello
> 3. il numero dell'altra io glielo avevo cancellato dopo che lui mi ha detto di avermi tradita, la storia del bambino me l'ha raccontata in una "seconda puntata" ore dopo (e il numero ormai l'avevo cancellato, altrimenti probabilmente gli avrei detto di chiamarla e l'incontro con lei sarebbe avvenuto ben prima)
> 4. abito all'estero, e mi sono trasferita per lui... quindi per me è difficile appoggiarmi a qualcuno qui e quindi, forse, mi appoggio troppo a lui, che probabilmente è la persona sbagliata. non è facile trovarsi una situazione di m... del genere quando nn si ha l'appoggio degli amici e della famiglia
> ...


C'è un solo consiglio che ti è stato ripetuto più di una volta, e che devi mettere in atto sin da ieri: occupati SOLO ed ESCLUSIVAMENTE del bambino. Fai in modo che non gli manchi nulla, fai in modo di passargli tutto l'amore possibile e fai anche in modo di trovargli un padre maturo, capace, responsabile e presente.
Dell'altro non voglio nemmeno parlarne. Senonché, e lo dico molto rozzamente, assicurati che passi materialmente tutto ciò di cui il bambino avrà bisogno, perché, per quanto riguarda l'amore di padre, sono convinto non sappia nemmeno da che parte cominciare.


----------



## doryx (10 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io sono stata tradita, quindi conosco il dolore di cui parli. Magari mi sono anche ubriaca, non ricordo esattamente se l'ho fatto oppure no, più che altro mi ricordo di aver pianto molto. Ma da qui a dire che se sei stato tradito non capisci le conseguenze di una eventuale gravidanza secondo me ne corre... Se stavi così male potevi ubriacarti, potevi drogarti fino a non ricordare più nulla di quello che ti fosse successo... ma mettere al mondo un bambino solo perché in quel momento non capivi quello che stavi facendo non è una cosa che posso capire, nemmeno sforzandomi.
> 
> 
> Comunque sia, spero davvero che d'ora in poi sia tu che quel tipo che va in giro a fare danni cercherete di essere un po' più maturi e razionali, perché il tempo di fare cazzate è passato da un pezzo, siete due persone adulte, non due cerebrolesi che agiscono senza sapere che se uno fa X la conseguenza e Y e quando la conseguenza Y va ad influire selle vite di altre persone allora non sono più solo cazzi vostri.
> ...


probabilmente ho chiesto solo se era possibile tradire pur amando l'altra persona perchè su molte altre cose ho già riflettuto nei mesi passati e, credimi, ho pensato anche all'altro bambino e a mille altre sfaccettature. è passato quasi un anno dalla "confessione" ed era quello che mi passava per la testa adesso, nn certo l'unica cosa su cui ho riflettuto da quando sono venuta a conoscenza della situazione. forse questa domanda è anche legata alla situazione attuale, al bisogno di un appoggio che sento, forte, in questo momento.

certo non ho scelto di portare avanti questa gravidanza solo perchè ero in preda al dolore o incapace di intendere e volere. penso solo che quella volta in cui è "successo" certamente nn avrei rischiato se fossi stata in un momento più sereno. un motivo in più per fare attenzione, dirai, e probabilmente avresti ragione a dirlo. fatto sta che invece quella volta è bastata e io nn me la sono sentita di abortire. e dentro di me nutro la speranza (forse vana) di riuscire a salvare la mia relazione e dare al bambino una situazione stabile. nn l'ho certo messo al mondo per capriccio. ho pensato anche ai risvolti negativi ma ho visto che, economicamente, era fattibile, gli studi li ho finiti, un compagno ce l'ho (e spero che la situazione si aggiusti)... e, se anche la mia relazione dovesse finire, penso che questa piccola vita ha almeno meritato la possibilità di vedere la luce. su di me potrà sempre contare e, nel caso dei casi, lo tirerò su da sola, magari con l'appoggio della mia famiglia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Aprile 2011)

doryx ha detto:


> probabilmente ho chiesto solo se era possibile tradire pur amando l'altra persona perchè su molte altre cose ho già riflettuto nei mesi passati e, credimi, ho pensato anche all'altro bambino e a mille altre sfaccettature. è passato quasi un anno dalla "confessione" ed era quello che mi passava per la testa adesso, nn certo l'unica cosa su cui ho riflettuto da quando sono venuta a conoscenza della situazione. forse questa domanda è anche legata alla situazione attuale, al bisogno di un appoggio che sento, forte, in questo momento.
> 
> certo non ho scelto di portare avanti questa gravidanza solo perchè ero in preda al dolore o incapace di intendere e volere. penso solo che quella volta in cui è "successo" certamente nn avrei rischiato se fossi stata in un momento più sereno. un motivo in più per fare attenzione, dirai, e probabilmente avresti ragione a dirlo. fatto sta che invece quella volta è bastata e io nn me la sono sentita di abortire. e dentro di me nutro la speranza (forse vana) di riuscire a salvare la mia relazione e dare al bambino una situazione stabile. nn l'ho certo messo al mondo per capriccio. ho pensato anche ai risvolti negativi ma ho visto che, economicamente, era fattibile, gli studi li ho finiti, un compagno ce l'ho (e spero che la situazione si aggiusti)... e, se anche la mia relazione dovesse finire, penso che questa piccola vita ha almeno meritato la possibilità di vedere la luce. su di me potrà sempre contare e, nel caso dei casi, lo tirerò su da sola, magari con l'appoggio della mia famiglia.



Mi sa che mi hai fraintesa: io non riuscirei mai ad abortire quindi non potrei mai dire ad un'altra persona "avresti dovuto abortire". Ho solo detto che non saresti dovuta rimanere incinta in un periodo così.

Se ti interessa sapere se è possibile tradire il proprio compagno pur amandolo ti rispondo che dal mio punto di vista è possibile. Altri ti diranno di no. Per me è così. Però ti ripeto che secondo me non è quello il tuo problema e visto che è passato un anno dalla confessione dovresti aver avuto tempo a sufficienza per valutare se il tuo compagno è davvero pentito oppure no.

Adesso hai il tuo bambino dentro di te. Cerca di pensare a lui e al suo bene. Stai serena. Smettila di essere gelosa dall'altra perché - da quello che hai raccontato - non hai motivo di esserlo. Concentrati solo sul bambino e non su di lui. Lo so che è il padre di tuo figlio ma tu per il momento devi imparare a diventare mamma.

PS io se fossi in te andrei da uno psicologo, perché non puoi tenerti tutta questa cosa dentro di te in un momento così delicato. E mi permetto di consigliarti anche di andare al corso pre-parto perché - a parte tutto - fa molto bene stare in compagnia di altre donne incinte


----------



## doryx (10 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi hai fraintesa: io non riuscirei mai ad abortire quindi non potrei mai dire ad un'altra persona "avresti dovuto abortire". Ho solo detto che non saresti dovuta rimanere incinta in un periodo così.
> 
> Se ti interessa sapere se è possibile tradire il proprio compagno pur amandolo ti rispondo che dal mio punto di vista è possibile. Altri ti diranno di no. Per me è così. Però ti ripeto che secondo me non è quello il tuo problema e visto che è passato un anno dalla confessione dovresti aver avuto tempo a sufficienza per valutare se il tuo compagno è davvero pentito oppure no.
> 
> ...


il pensiero di andare da uno psicologo ce l'ho da un po'... ho sempre rimandato perchè stiamo cercando un appartamento vicino al lavoro del mio ragazzo (quindi in un'altra cittadina) e quindi mi semprava stupido cercare uno psicologo per poi cercarne un altro, nuovo, un paio di mesi dopo. e il corso preparto lo farò nel paese dove ci trasferiremo, così magari ne approfitto per unire l'utile al dilettevole e conoscere anche qualcuno, visto che in quel paese non conosco praticamente nessuno, tranne un paio di amici di lui.

... e cercherò di concentrarmi di più su di me e sul bambino, anche se a volte nn è per nulla facile!


----------



## oscuro (11 Aprile 2011)

*Doryx*

Be ci avrei scommesso....lui non sà di esser anche cornuto.....:up:!Ma quale opinioni hai di te stessa....così per curiosità?


----------



## doryx (13 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be ci avrei scommesso....lui non sà di esser anche cornuto.....:up:!Ma quale opinioni hai di te stessa....così per curiosità?


come mi vedo io? beh.. mi sa che io mi sono persa di vista da un pezzo...
comunque nn sono venuta qui per sentirmi compatire (altrimenti avrei potuto omettere alcune cose) o per sentirmi dire "poverina", ma per sentire opinione esterne. a volte si è talmente invischiati in una situazione da nn riuscire più a vedere le cose in maniera oggettiva. ma torniano a come sono io: mi definirei fedele (lo so che mi sono comportata in un altro modo ma questo non sarebbe mai successo se nn fossero successi tutti gli eventi precedenti), a volte troppo empatica, visto che cerco sempre di capire come mai gli altri reagiscono in un certo modo, di adeguarmi, fino al punto di trascurare i miei di bisogni. gli altri mi definiscono come una persona dal carattere forte... ma non so, secondo me non vero, forse è più ostinazione... che può essere positiva in alcune situazioni, visto che per quante difficoltà io abbia trovato sul mio camino sono sempre andata avanti, mentre in altre è deleteria. per il resto sono una persona che ama divertirsi, ama la libertà nel rispetto di quella altrui. sono sempre stata un'ottimista, una persona che si fidava degli altri... ora non posso dire lo stesso ma spero che piano piano riemerga anche la parte spensierata del mio carattere...
e dai nn massacrarmi sempre cn le tue risposte... avrai pure tu una parte luminosa, oscuro..


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2011)

*Guarda*

Guarda che il mio nick è fondamentalemte un paradosso della persona che sono....!I tuoi ultimi post son più comprensibili e condivisibili....!Dorix sai che c'è?Chi infondo di cazzate ne ho fatte tante anche io....son cresciuto grazie ad errori e cazzate...però....hi imparato a non farne pagare le conseguenze ad altri ed a prendere le mie responsabilità....!!:up:


----------



## doryx (13 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che il mio nick è fondamentalemte un paradosso della persona che sono....!I tuoi ultimi post son più comprensibili e condivisibili....!Dorix sai che c'è?Chi infondo di cazzate ne ho fatte tante anche io....son cresciuto grazie ad errori e cazzate...però....hi imparato a non farne pagare le conseguenze ad altri ed a prendere le mie responsabilità....!!:up:


lo so.. non sono una persona che rifugge dalle sue responsabilità...
è vero, ho tradito il mio ragazzo, ma è anche vero che questo è successo in una pausa di 3 settimane che ci eravamo presi, o meglio, che mi ero presa per ragionare sulla situazione (non vuole essere una scusa, alrimenti l'avrei già scritto in post precedenti). che un'azione del genere non aiuti a ragionare è chiaro... però, ora non servirebbe a nulla raccontare di una cosa passata, che per me non ha avuto alcun significato se non quello di stupida ripicca, e che rischierebbe di rendere ancora più instabile una situazione già di per sè nn molto solida. prima di rimanere incinta volevo dirglielo perchè ho pensato: se io devo perdonare lui x quello che mi ha fatto, allora anche lui dev'essere in grado di perdonare me... perchè va bene cercare di perdonare questa storia assurda, però avrei voluto avere la conferma che anche lui sarebbe stato in grado di fare lo stesso, tanto più che nel mio caso si trattava di una volta sola e nel suo no. poi, con la gravidanza, ho cambiato idea, ho deciso di cercare di mantenere una situazione più tranquilla possibile per via del bambino (che sicuramente nn potrebbe essere dell'altro, a meno che una gravidanza nn duri 11 mesi! a parte il fatto che, al contario di qualcun altro ho fatto ben attenzione a non rischiare nulla...). 
sinceramente nn ho mai avuto problemi a prendermi le mie responsabilità... 
ps. i post forse sono più chiari perchè, quando penso troppo a quello che è successo, sono la prima a non capirci più nulla, a non sapere  cosa fare, a non vedere via d'uscita. adesso stavo solo pensando alla tua domanda... un argomento per il quale riesco, evidentemente, ad avere più lucidità!


----------



## oscuro (13 Aprile 2011)

*dorix*

Dorix questa vita non ci permette di esser superficiali....!Forse ci è permesso quando siam giovani...forse....ma dopo, certe leggerezze..o la poca perspicacia la paghiamo a caro prezzo...!!No,non sei una stupida....ma sei stata tremendamente superficiale.....ho imparato a mie spese che certi nodi prima o poi vengono al pettine...!!Tu ni dai questa idea.....vai molto d'istinto...senza pesare e valutare le conseguenze....!Ti auguro di esser una brava madre...ma son molto pessimista sul tuo patner....!!


----------



## doryx (13 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dorix questa vita non ci permette di esser superficiali....!Forse ci è permesso quando siam giovani...forse....ma dopo, certe leggerezze..o la poca perspicacia la paghiamo a caro prezzo...!!No,non sei una stupida....ma sei stata tremendamente superficiale.....ho imparato a mie spese che certi nodi prima o poi vengono al pettine...!!Tu ni dai questa idea.....vai molto d'istinto...senza pesare e valutare le conseguenze....!Ti auguro di esser una brava madre...ma son molto pessimista sul tuo patner....!!


è vero, sono una persona che ragiona molto sulle questioni pratiche, tipo lavoro, cose burocratiche, cose da sbrigare ecc. però in amore e nell'amicizia sono il contrario e vado molto "a pelle". questa volta il mio istinto mi ha ingannata di brutto... certo, stavamo passando un periodo di crisi e quindi forse nn ero molto attenta ai segnali che mi mandava lui, però non avrei mai e poi mai sospettato che lui mi tradisse... e mi è cascato il mondo addosso quando me l'ha raccontato. spero di essere una buona madre... il tempo dimostrerà se lui riuscirà ad essere un buon padre... sinceramente anche io ho i miei fondati dubbi, però la speranza è l'ultima a morire... o forse è solo la mia testardaggine che è dura a morire...


----------

